#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-29
<tale> Wolde: Mikä ubuntu on kyseessä? Mitä siis näyttää lsb_release -a
<tale> Wolde: Mitä on tehty koneelle että se on saatu tuolla tavalla rikki?
<tale> Wolde: Alkoiko tuota tapahtumaan kun juuri päivitit Ubuntun jostain versiosta johonkin? Vai heti asennuksen jälkeen?
<tale> Wolde: Google löysi korjausehdotuksia: aja fsck tiedostojärjestelmälle. Jos se ei riitä korjaamaan, päivitys lienee keskeytynyt ja paketit on sekaisin. Pitää livecd:ltä chrootata tiedostojärjestelmä ja ajaa päivitys loppuun.
<tabasko_> onkohan linukalle jotain järkevää vaihtoehtoa jolla saisi datan pelastettua badlockeja täynnä olevalta kovolta?
<tabasko_> kokeilin macilla drive geniusta, mutta se oli ihan tyhjän kanssa
<Sysi> laita levy pakastimeen ja kokeile sitte
<Sysi> photorec olikohan yks
<tabasko_> onko tolla pakastin kikalla mitään tieteellisiä perusteita? :)
<tabasko_> tuntuu olevan ratkaisu kaikkeen, kakasta kännykänakusta motkottavaan anoppiin
<Sysi> kokemuksellisia taitaa olla aika paljo, tieteestä en tiedä
<Sysi> ei toimi ainakaa litiumakkuihin
<tale> tabasko_: Google löytää hakusanoilla Ubuntu "data recovery" hyvästi vaihtoehtoja.
<Wolde> tale: tuota
<tale> Wolde: Niin?
<Wolde> en kykene kirjoittamaan mitään minnekkään :D
<tale> Wolde: En tietä mitä tolla on tässä tekemistä. Hommaa Live-CD ja käynnistä kone sillä.
<Wolde> silloin heittää toista virhettä, kokeilinkin jo
<Wolde> hetki niin kaivan mitä sanoi
<Wolde>  GLib-WARNING
<Wolde>  **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<Wolde> Semmosta :D
<tale> Wolde: Oletko käynnistänyt muistitestiä siltä Live-CD:ltä?
<Wolde> Kyllä
<Wolde> eikun en live-cd:ltä
<Wolde> vaan koneelta itseltään
<tale> Wolde: Mikä laite se on ja minkä ikäinen?
<Wolde> ööhmm mikäköhan tuo nyt oli
<Wolde> oiskohan 2-3v vanha hp compaq läppäri
<tale> Wolde: Koita käynnistää muistitesti Live-CD:ltä, vaikka kahdelta eri CD:ltä. Jos nekin sekoilee epäilisin laitevikaa.
<Wolde> päivityksiä asentelin kun ilmoitteli ongelmia virranhallinnassa kun yritti ubuntuun kirjautua.
<Wolde> Selvä, kiitos
<Wolde> Niin ja sitten kun ajelin päivityksiä niin tulikin ilmoitus että levytilaa vapaana 0 tavua
<Wolde> eli jotain oli asentumassa muttei asentunut loppuun koska ei ollut tilaa asentua
<tale> Jos muistitestit menee OK, anna ainakin yhden kerran ajaa läpi kaikki testit, koittaisin noita neuvomiani konsteja joilla sen ehkä kesken jääneen päivityksen saa ajettua loppuun.
<Wolde> Juups, ainakin ubuntun asentama muistitesti heitti tuossa illalla ihan 100%
<tale> Jaa, jos levy on täynnä niin sitten sinne tartee ensin tehdä tilaa jotta päivitys mahtuu. Tai kopsata vaan tärkeät tiedostonsa talteen ja asentaa uudestaan.
<Wolde> Mutta ajelempa uudelleen nyt kunhan kerkiän
<Wolde> Tuota, vein vistalta 20gb vapaata tilaa ja tein siitä uuden osion jonka liitän tuohon ubuntun osioon
<Wolde> Tulipa hölmösti selitettyä
<Wolde> no olenhan ollut tässä jo 10min hereillä
<Wolde> (Ensimmäiseksi irkki auki kun heräsin)
<bioterror> oikein!
<Wolde> bioterror: :D
<Wolde> voiskin samalla tarkistaa millon on seuraava PLUGin kokous
<Wolde> tale: mutta kovasti kiitoksia
<Jari0001> onkos täällä ketään ?
<Jari0001> minulla on ongelmia pidgin ja msn kanssa.
<Jari0001> jokin omega tunnistetta ei voi varmentaa ?
<bioterror> mulla on sama juttu 10.04LTS:n kanssa
<bioterror> 10.10:ssä ei ole
<Jari0001> no hyvä että myäs muilla on sama ongelma se sitten korjaantuu ajan kanssa !
<tabasko_> toi msn pidgin ongelma on mikkiksen perua, ne on vaihtanut ssl avaimia tms
<tabasko_> jossain oli howto uusien importtaamiseen
<tabasko_> tosin Jari01 tais jo lähtee :)
<tabasko_> voi kökkö, dpkg jumahtanut totaalisesti
<tabasko_> ei suostu kuolemaan >:(
<tabasko_> sitkeä paskiainen
<sinppa_> tabasko_: itseasiassa 10.04:ssä tuo ongelma toistui, vaikka sen uuden sertifikaatin vaihtoi pidginiin
<sinppa_> ainakin siis mulla toistui pariinkin otteeseen. nyt 10.10:ssä ko. ongelmaa ei oo vielä tullut vastaan
<tabasko_> okay, taistelin tyttöystävän 10.04:sessa ton kanssa, saan siis valmistautua uuteen marinaan :D
<tabasko_> pitäis kai sitten lisätä siihen ppa pidginille, tai sitten suosiolla päivittää 10.10:piin
<tabasko_> kukahan oikeasti maltaa käyttää pelkkiä lts versioita :)'
<bioterror> mulla on LTS deskarissa
<tabasko_> bioterror, pitkäänkin käyttänyt pelkkiä LTS:iä? :)
<muep> kyllä aika monet varmaan malttavat, mutta kotikäytössä on toisaalta usein aika matala kynnys päivittää
<tabasko_> ajattelin juurikin tohon emännän koneeseen jättää LTS:n jotta olis suht vakaalla pohjalla
<tabasko_> itsellä löytyy enemmän säätöhalua jos nyt jokin paikka narahtaa
<bioterror> tabasko_, mun on pakko sanoa että mä kärkyn aina välil tota 10.10:tä, mutta koska se on Mint, niin en viitti tehdä do-release-upgradea ja totean että antaa olla, jahka saan 2TB e-sata -levyn jolle siirtää kamat, niin seon vika Mint mun koneessa ;)
<bioterror> tabasko, ja yleensä kyllä suosinut ihan vaan päivittämistä
<bioterror> hyvin tuo aMSN toimii... ;)
<topyli> ihme vääntöä tuon mäsän kanssa ollut niin kauan kuin muistan
<bioterror> onhan tuo hotmail-osoitteiden jakaminen tytöille ollut helpompaa kuin ICQ-numeroiden
<topyli> aikoinaan #gaim-kanavalla oli heti topicissa että "eikö msn toimi? vika on palvelimessa, ota rennosti"
<bioterror> että kai se viittaa siihen, miksi se on #1 IM ainakin suomessa
<topyli> on se suomessa ja monessa muussakin maassa
<tabasko_> vaikka fb yms nakertaa varmasti tota im meininkiä
<tabasko_> ainakin omat tutut on lopettaneet meseilyn fb-aikakaudella
<bioterror> mun vaimo ainaki zättii pääasias Facebookissa nykyään
<bioterror> sillo tällö se starttaa pidginin
<muep> pidginillä voi sitten chattailla xmpp:n yli sinne facebookkiin
<bioterror> muep, tukeeko se ryhmäkeskusteluita?
<bioterror> maailma olisi parempi paikka jos nuokin kaikki vaan käyttäisi IRCiä
<muep> joo, kaikilla on joko shelli jossain tai halu pitää oma kone aina päällä
<tabasko_> :D
<tabasko_> tai kaikki vois vain käyttää btlbeetä
<tabasko_> vaimikäseoli
<tabasko_> huh mitä kahvii, varmaan seisonut taas aamusta asti
<olmi> just meinasin sanoa, että kaikkihan on irkissä :)
<olmi> viitaten siis tohon bitlbeehen
<tabasko_> irc ei kuitenkaan oikein ole samankaltaiseen jutusteluun kuin mitä msn, fb tms
<tabasko_> mua jotenkin harmittaa ettei twitter ole yleistynyt suomessa :)
<bioterror> no mietippä tätä: luetko mielummin paris hiltonin twitteriä vaiko henna kalinaisen
<tabasko_> paris hilton on söpömpi
<bioterror> niin ja sen hommailut on varmasti mielenkiintoisempia, ei suomessa kato ole ollut tarpeeksi vetovoimaa :)
<Baikonur> jaha, pidgin ei taas halua yhdistää messengeriin
<Baikonur> tai liveen tai mikä onkaan
<tabasko_> Baikonur, tästä keskusteltiin tossa ylempänä :)
<Baikonur> ai se on muillakin ongelmana
<tabasko_> joo, mikkis on vaihtanut salausavaimensa ja kaikki tipahtaa
<tabasko_> kannattaa varmaan ottaa joku pidgin ppa käyttöön ja päivitellä siitä, kun tuo quickfixi kai ei ole kovin pysyvä
<tabasko_> Baikonur: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/fix-pidgin-ssl-error/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/hWWxb -> Fix the Pidgin ‘SSL Error’ in Ubuntu
<tabasko_> tuossa se quickfix :)
<Baikonur> joo, kiitos
<tabasko_> bioterror, twitter olis nimenomaan mukavempi seurailuun mitä muut tekee kuin fb
<tabasko_> fb on täynnä kaikkea sontaa pelejä, testejä jne
<tabasko_> twitteri ei myöskään anna ihan hirveästin tarinoida siihen päivitykseen koska se o rajattu tekstarin pituiseksi
<Sysi> twitter on kauhean sekava ja vaikea
<Sysi> niin kyllä naamakirjaki
<Sysi> kunpa kaikki vaan irkkais, tai joku kehittäis jonku fiksun viestimen
<olmi> sellasen, jossa on painikkeet "1" ja "0"
<Sysi> en mää erityisemmin kaipais semmosia painikkeita
<olmi> joo, ideaa vois tietysti jatkokehitellä niin, että olis vain toinen tai ei kumpaakaan.
<tabasko_> mut eiks twitter nimenomaan ole jo yhden napin jenkki vitkutin?
<Sysi> no mää en tajua sitä
<tabasko_> "tweet" ja kaikki tietää mitä söit tänään lounaaksi
<tabasko_> ja ihmiset kuten minä, todellakin haluaa tietää mitä Sysi söi tänään
<Sysi> siinä on kaikkia ihan ihme juttuja, ja koko rakenne ihmeellinen
<Sysi> ja mää kaipaisin nimenomaan keskusteluun sopivaa
<tabasko_> Sysi, ehkä sulla on joku ei-mitään-uutta-kiitos - lukko päässä? :)
<Sysi> tabasko_: mulla on "selkeää ja helppoa" lukko
<Sysi> tai "RTFM, what FM?" lukko
<Sysi> oisko twitteriin manuaalia?
<Sysi> irkkiin on hyviä manuaaleja
<tabasko_> man twitter
<Sysi> hmm, jotai löytyy
<Sysi> onko se tarkotuksella tehty nuin sekavaksi, naamakirja vissiin on
<Sysi> twitterissä ei voi olla ku yks tommonen esillä kerrallaan ja muut kommentoi siihen?
<Sysi> kyllä → onpa huono ; ei → onpa vaikee
<Tm_T> twitter on yksisuuntainen IMO, ts ei oikein ole tehty keskustelua varten
<Sysi> sekin
<Sysi> jos hommais paidan "i can't facebook, please talk to me"
<tabasko_> kaikki pitäis sua epäsosiaalisena
<Sysi> no mää oon
<Kalle> Mikä olisi hyvä ohjelma, jolla voisi rasittaa konetta ja katsoa lämpötiloja ja tuulettimen pyörimisnopeuksia?
<sinppa_> cpuburn lienee ainakin prosessorin kuormitukseen ihan passeli
<sinppa_> kai
<Tm_T> osaiskos joku selittää vanhalle miten networkmanagerilla voi pakottaa hakemaan dhcp:ltä uuden IP:n?
<tabasko_> Kalle, tai joku super pi :)
<tale> Tm_T: Eikös se hae asetukset, kun katkaiset yhteyden ja avaat uudestaan.
<Kalle> voiko cpuburnissa seurata lämpöjä ja keskeyttää, jos tarvii?
<tale> Kalle: Voi, jos sulla lämpötilat näkyy jossain.
<Tm_T> tale: en tiedä oliko frontendissä vika, mutta ei, ei edes suostunut katkaisemaan yhteyttä
<tabasko_> fuuk, onkohan mun firewire portissa jotain vikaa, kaikki kovot heittää nyt badlockia
<Tm_T> tabasko_: kieli
<Kalle> tarkoittaako tuo: Undercooled, overclocked or otherwise weak systems may fail causing data loss (filesystem corruption) and possibly permanent damage to electronic components. sitä, että jos lämmöt nousee niin noi voi tapahtua? mitä on filesystem corruption?
<Sysi> sulla voi kaatua kone lyhyemmin sanottuna
<Sysi> jollon levyjä ei umountata kiltisti
<Kalle> Ok
<czr> tiedostojarjestelmille voi menna roskaa joten voi olla et tiedostot menevat rikki
<czr> kaikki on mahdollista.
<czr> liian suuri hetkittainen entropian lisays voi esim aiheuttaa sen etta yhtakkia ruudullesi ilmestyy shakespearin parhaat ja ensiviikon lottonumerot.
<olmi> toi on ehkä enemmänkin verrattavissa siihem että ruudulle ilmestyis viime viikon lottonumerot.
<tabasko_> milläs komennolla näki mikä ohjelma käyttää mountattua kovoa? :/
<Sysi> lsof/fuser
<tabasko_> ei suostu unmountautumaan toi yksi ulkoinen kun joku on jäänyt jumittamaan sitä
<tabasko_> Sysi, kiitoksia
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, millaisella komennolla pääsis komentoriviltä käsiks wippies-boxin samba-jaettuun kovoon?
<bioterror> smbclient //wippies-boxin-ip-osoite/jako/
<kirvesAxe> kiitos :)
<bioterror> vassoq
<kirvesAxe> jaaha, jos en anna passua niin tulee bad network name, jos annan tulee access denied
<topyli> kirvesAxe: 'guest' käyttäjäksi
<topyli> ei kysele salasanaa silloin (muistaakseni)
<kirvesAxe> topyli, kysyy edelleen ja nullpasswordiin tulee edelleen bad network name
<topyli> höh
<kirvesAxe> ja jos laittaa jotain passuksi niin "Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth' is disabled
<topyli> entä jos kokeilet mountilla
<topyli> mount -t cifs //ii-pee/jako/
<kirvesAxe> topyli, cifs mount failed return code -22
<topyli> grr
<anger> tuhoskohan tää mun versiopäivitys mysql-kannan?
<anger> vai eikö mulla muka ollut sitä asennettuna ennestään
<anger> ei siis että mitään kovin oleellista olisi mennyt mukana, mutta melko mielenkiintoinen tilanne jos näin on käynyt
<muep> anger: ei ne kannat yleensä tuhoudu mihinkään, vaikka esim. kantaohjelmisto poistuisi päivityksessä
<kirvesAxe> topyli, hämyintä on se että l
<kirvesAxe> *läppärin ubuntu pääsee käsiksi siihen ilman mitään ongelmaa...
<kirvesAxe> (graafiselta puolelta)
<anger> muep: joo, voipi olla että jos olisi /varin alta napannut datat talteen ennen uudelleenasennusta, niin olisi vielä saanut tiedot pelastettua
<muep> anger: hävisikö ne tiedotkin sitten?
<muep> vai vain se asennettu paketti?
<TTilus> siirsin 10.04 asennuksen levyltä toiselle ( dump ... | restore ... ), vaihdoin uuden levyn uuid:n fstabiin root-partition kohdalle ja ajoin grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/target /dev/se-uusi-levy
<anger> muep: no siis kun olin asentanut uudelleen mysql-serverin, niin tyhjät olivat kannat
<TTilus> ei vaan suostu boottaamaan tolta uudelta levyltä ku otan vanhan irti
<tale> TTilus: Teitkö uudelle levylle myös MBR:n?
<muep> anger: kuulostaa niin jännältä että on pakko kysyä, että oletko varma että siellä ennestään oli joku sisällökäs kanta?
<anger> muep: 90% varma juu
<TTilus> tale: ilmeisesti, koska bootti menee siihen asti, että se alkaa vaatimaan vanhan levyn root-partition uuid:llä partitiota itselleen
<TTilus> tale: hermostuu kun sellaista ei löydy
<anger> tai oikeastaan 99%
<kirvesAxe> topyli, pöytäkoneessa meni vaan x rikki päivitysfeilauksessa ja nyt ajattelin kopioida sieltä kaiken olennaisen tonne verkkokovolle... mut näyttää siltä et joudun käyttämään jotain välikappaletta
<anger> devaamiseen tää kone "virallisesti" on kuitenkin tullut hankittua
<tale> TTilus: Jaa, luulin ettei se boottaa lainkaan kun kerta et sanonut mitä virheilmoja ruudulle tulee.
<muep> anger: noh, toki paketointibugikin voi tuommoisen aiheuttaa, mutta ekana tulee kyllä joku väärinkäsitys mieleen mahdollisena syynä kannan tyhjyyteen
<TTilus> tale: nyt pitäs vaan jotenki osata tietää että mistä saan komennettua grubin haluamaan bootissa oikeaa partitiota
<topyli> kirvesAxe: ihan varmuudeksi, käytäthän sudoa? :)
<tale> TTilus: Seurasitko Ubuntu Wikistä ohjetta miten GRUB2 korjataan?
<TTilus> tale: sori, epäselvä olin
<anger> muep: eiköhän tuo asennus tosiaan ole luonut uuden tyhjän hakemiston noille kannoille
<TTilus> tale: en, mistäs semmonen löytyy?
<topyli> kirvesAxe: mulla on fstabissa: //192.168.0.1/st375063_011  /media/Homebox  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<anger> muep: ihan hyvä kuitenkin tietää tällänenkin ominaisuus
<muep> anger: kuulostaisi aika vaaralliselta paketoinnilta, jos se kyselemättä tyhjäisi vanhoja sieltä pois
<tale> TTilus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/hm0vx -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<TTilus> tale: tattis!
<topyli> kirvesAxe: tuossa on jotain ylimääräistä, mutta toimii. jos laitat samantyyppisen niin ehkä mounttaa
<muep> anger: kohtuuhelposti voit kuiten tarkistaa, miten se ne luo
<anger> muep: joo, tuli kyllä itellekin mieleen, että jos jonkun tärkeemmän koneen joskus päivittää, ja käykin näin
<muep> joku mysqlkin on sen verran käytetty paketti, että luulisi siinä olevan viitsitty paketoinnissa tarkistaa, ettei jyrätä jotain vanhaa dataa
<tale> TTilus: Jaa, jos Grubin kehoitteessa painat Vaihtonäppäintä eli Shiftiä, pääset grubin editointitilaan.
<tale> TTilus: Siinä voit katsoa sen boottikomennon, ja vaihtaa siinä miltä laitteelta roottitiedostojärjestelmää etsitään.
<tale> TTilus: Hyvä idea on pistää levyosiolle nimiö eli label, esimerkiksi rootfilesys. Se on helpompi kirjoittaa kuin ne pitkät UUID:t.
<kirvesAxe> topyli, mountti huutaa heti jos yrittää ilman sudoa ;)
<topyli> jees
<kirvesAxe> topyli, hmm, mistähän tuo /st375063_011 pätkä tulee?
<topyli> kirvesAxe: se on sen mun levyjaon nimi
<topyli> tuttavallinen :)
<topyli> sulla on tietysti jokin muu
<topyli> samoin muuta mount pointiksi vaikka /mnt, ei sulla varmaan /media/Homebox-hakemistoa ole
<kirvesAxe> no sen tosta tajusin kyllä ;)
<retku> Tietääkö joku, miksen voi soittaa tai lähettää viestejä käyttämällä skypeä tai ekigaa, voin ainoastaan nähdä kavereiden olevan onlinessa?
<tsaknorris> retku se varmaan käyttää lähettämiseen ja vastaanottamiseen jotain muuta porttia??
<retku> tsaknorris siis jos kirjaudun skypeen, kaikki skype kaverit voin nähdä onlinessa, mutten soittaa (olen aMSN käyttämällä varmentanut että ovat todella olleet online eivätkä ole saaneet viestejä tai mitään) nyt on ekigalla sama juttu
<tsaknorris> mutta esim msn:ssä on omat portit viestin lähettämiseen ja siihen että näkee että onko joku online vai ei
<tsaknorris> en tiedä skypestä mitään kun en ole koskaan käyttänyt mutta voisin veikata että siinä on jotain samantyylistä
<muep> skypeä kyllä perinteisesti on pidetty hyvin palomuurinläpäisykykyisenä
<tale> Kyllä Skype on toiminut heti kun sen olen asentanut Ubuntuun .deb -paketista.
<tale> retku: Onko palomuuria jossain sinun ja Internetin välissä? Tai muuten omituinen verkon topologia?
<retku> en tiedä
<retku> käytän mobiililaajakistaa
<tale> retku: Mitä tarkkaan ottaen tapahtuu kun koitat soittaa Skypellä? Logia, virheilmoja yms?
<tale> retku: Saatko soitettua siihen Skypen oman testinumeroon josta nauhoitus vastaa?
<TTilus> tale: update-grub chrootissa hoiti homman
<kirvesAxe> topyli, hmm, smbtree antoi vihjeen...
<retku> hmmm, vielä ikinä aikaisemmin ei ole toiminut skypessä mutta nyt sain onnistuneesti soitettua! ekiga oletus ei pitänytkään siis paikkaansa. Jospa jotakin bugeja on päivitetty kun siitä on aika kauan kun viimeksi kokeilin kun ei sitä saanut toimimaan millään.
<olmi> kirvesAxe: smbfs-paketin asennusta kannattaa kokeilla. sen jälkeen mountilla.
<kirvesAxe> olmi, ei ole mahdollista
<kirvesAxe> öääh. smbtree antaa selvästi ymmärtää että se löytää ton verkkolevyn mutta en vaan ymmärrä smbclientin ohjeista paskaakaan että millainen komento pitäis antaa että pääsen siihen käsiksi...
<tale> Olis taas kirveellä töitä kielenkäytön siistimisessä.
<kirvesAxe> tale, okei, anteeksi, en ymmärrä ulostettakaan niistä ohjeista.
<muep> "en ymmärrä näitä ohjeita täysin"
<kirvesAxe> muep, ei kun en ymmärrä niistä juuri mitään :)
<kirvesAxe> tai siis lähinnä siitä että mitä mun pitäis osata niillä tehdä...
<orava> Terve. tuli sellainen ongelma että kTorrentissa tuplaklikkasin torrenttia jotta avaisi sen ohjelmassa, ja valitsin ohjelmaksi kaffeinen. Mutta nyt kun esimerkiksi Mainmenu -> Placesta aukasen minkä tahansa kansion, aukeaa kaffeine itsestään. kyseessä ubuntu 10.10 ja gnome
<orava> poistin kotikansiosta .kde kansion mutta ei ollut vaikutusta asiaan
<harto> eikös kde-jutuille oo oma sisarkanava, #kubuntu-fi ?
<orava> gnome:sta on kuitenkin kyse
<harto> voisin joskus lukea hieman huolellisemmin... *facepalm*
<Rookie> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=5f62bdb133f272d098ba785e19e9ba80&topic=35577.msg281220#msg281220
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/hXCaO -> Nokia CS-17 ja Ubuntu 10.04
<Rookie> Ehtoota, tarttis toi ohje toteuttaa mutta on peukalo keskellä kämmentä
<Rookie> Mitenkä voin tehdä tommoseen kansioon mitään
<Rookie> Tarviiko jotenki kirjautua pääkäyttäjänä
<bioterror> Rookie, sudo nano /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/0421:0622
<bioterror> ja sinne tunget noi kamat mitä tuossa on
<bioterror> tai gksudo gedit /etc/....
<bioterror> ja toinen samalla tavalla
<orava> resettasin kaikki gnomen asetuksen, silti kaffeine käynnistyy kun Main menun Places paikasta yrittää avata kansioita
<bioterror> orava, tarvii gconf-editorilla tweakata jotain, en nyt muista mitä ;)
<orava> resettasin kaikki gconfin asetukset, silti ongelma pysyi
<orava> tuo ongelma tuli siitä ku ktorrentista valitsin kaffeinen avamaan torrentin (videon) ku tuplaklikkaa torrenttia. pirullisen ärsyttävä ongelma.
<orava> lähtee kyllä pois kun poistaa kaffeinen mutta yritän mielummin etsiä ratkaisua ongelmaan
<bioterror> orava, http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603290 oisko apua?
<bioterror> korvaa nautilus dolphinella, vai mikäs se KDE:ssa olikaan
<Rookie> bioterror entäs tuo koodinmuokkaus, onnistuuko sekin tuolla Nanolla?
<Rookie> Siis ensimmäisen osuuden tein, lisäsin vallan uuden tiedoston
<orava> bioterror: kiitos erittäin paljon. nyt toimii jälleen :). asia korjaantui ku klikkasi kansiota oikealla -> Open with other application ja valitsi nautiluksen
<bioterror> Rookie, kyllä, sun pitäisi lisätä vain ne rivit sinne olevaan tiedostoon
<Rookie> Bioterror, kiitos sulle luulen onnistuneeni
<bioterror> eipä mitää
<Rookie> Nyt buuttia
<tsaknorris> mullakaan ei tuo nautiluksen remember app toimi :D
<tsaknorris> aina avaa toteemilla vaikka vlc:llä haluisin
<tsaknorris> tosin ei se haittaa
<Sysi> muuta tiedoston ominaisuuksista
<tsaknorris> niinhän mä olen tehnykkin
<Sysi> jännä
<tsaknorris> on
<tsaknorris> kun kerta siirryin tohon irssiinkin niin mitäs hc file browsereita on :D
<tsaknorris> VIM-iä oon ny jo varmaa 7-8kk käyttäny
<tsaknorris> niin kaippa mä sitte tarviin terminaaliin super file-browserin :)
<bioterror> mc
<bioterror> elim midnight commander
<Sysi> ls, cp, mv, rm
<tsaknorris> joo asensin sen just
<tsaknorris> kattellaas
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-30
<muep> tsaknorris: emacs :-)
<re-G> emacs <3
<reptilia> всем привет
<reptilia> ребята помогите с одной маленькой но актуальной проблемой
<Sysi> sorry, finnish channel
<djszapi> setxkbmap fi :P
<hahlo> unicode on hienoa, kaikki merkit näkyy
<bioterror> on
<bioterror> voidaan lukea kyrillisiä merkkejä
<bioterror> spämmiki näyttää alpinessa kauniilta
<hahlo> osaako kukaan venäjää, mikä veli venäläisen ubuntussa oli vikana?
<Echramath> No google osas, mutta ei toi kertonut muuta kuin että auttakaa ongelmassa.
<hahlo> ok
<czr> juup, yksi pieni mutta ajankohtainen/tarkea ongelma
<czr> tosin kyl se kaikille sanoi hei ensin.
<tsaknorris> joo kyllä tää mc ton nautiluksen nyt hakkaa kun sai säädettyä ett' videotkin käynnistyy oikeella playerilla :D
<Finnish> Mitä mitä mc?
<tsaknorris> midnight commander
<tsaknorris> vim editoria käytän ja nyt sitte mc:tä myös :)
<Sysi> eikö pärjää ihan bashilla ja muutamalla kakskirjaimisella ohjelmalla
<tsaknorris> nautilus on vaan paska kun ei osaa avata oikeella ohjelmalla niin MC ainakin osaa :D
<muep> kyllä nautiluskin antaa valita sen ohjelman millä avataan
<tsaknorris> ei vaa muista ikinä vaikka laittaa sen täpin siitä päälle
<Sysi> thunarissa mennään ihan filun ominaisuuksiin ja valitaan millä sentyyppiset avataan
<sinppa_> joo, noin se nautiluksessakin toimii
<tsaknorris> klikkaa hiirellä tiedostoa...remember this application for "plaaplaa" ei toimi :D
<sinppa_> tsaknorris: joo se ei nautiluksessa toimi, se pitää vaihtaa tiedoston ominaisuuksista ihan
<tsaknorris> joo
<muep> minulla on kyllä aina muistanutkin se nautilus
<sinppa_> mullapas ei.
<tsaknorris> muepilla toimii aina kaikki out of the box
<tsaknorris> *kiusaa* xD kiäh
<Sysi> ihan kauheaa ku kaikki toimii
<tsaknorris> o
<anger> tulikos tässä 10.10:ssä taas joku uusi ajuri atin korteille?
<anger> vai onko fglrx edelleen se toimivin?
<bioterror> tai radeonhd jos ei fglrx toimi
<anger> lähinnä näyttäisi, ettei ainakaan medibuntun mplayer toimi
<anger> eikä myöskään buutissa näy logoa, jos sitä nyt ongelmana voi pitää
<bioterror> sehän on ihan normaalia
<anger> kumpi?
<anger> buuttilogon puute?
<bioterror> nii
<bioterror> plymouth vai mikä se on
<Mkaysi> On se plymouth ja plymouth-manager illa voi vaihtaa sitä buuttilogoa.
<anger> fglrx on jos haluaa 3d-kiihdytyksen, radeon jos riittää 2d?
<bioterror> kyllä se opensource-ajurikin hieman kiihdyttää
<bioterror> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd/plain/README kunhan varmistaa että löytyy listalta
<anger> hd 4290 ei näyttäs löytyvän...
<anger> olisi vissiin tosiaankin kannattanut pitäytyä vielä nvidiassa :)
<mjr> radeonhd ei ole enää käytössä
<tsaknorris> joo mun seuraava kortti on nvidia
<anger> mjr: toi xserver-xorg-video-radeon on eri asia kuin tuo radeonhd?
<mjr> on
<anger> näissäkin vähän pihalla...
<anger> sitten oli xserver-xorg-video-ati
<anger> ja tietty toi fglrx..
<re-G> tarviiks kukaa pikkuvikaista 15" lcd-näyttöö varanäytöks tai kakkoskoneeseen.. saa ilmaiseksi tampereelta
<Echramath> Mikä se vika on?
<re-G> kuva vilkahtaa keltasävyiseksi välillä
<re-G> muutaman minuutin välein sekunnin murto-osaksi
<re-G> demo: http://pukki.tontut.fi/temppi1/nokia15.mp4
<bioterror> pistä kiertoo vaa ;)
<bioterror> satasella saa jo uusia ;)
<Echramath> Kyllä ton joku hakee kun pistät manse.ostan-myyhyn.
<Echramath> Satasella saa uusia mutta ton saa ilmaiseksi.
<Echramath> Joku liimaa kotiserverin kylkeen.
<HaXeri> onko tuo joku putki
<Sysi> lcd-putki
<HaXeri> aivan, katsoin vain videon
<Echramath> Sininen tippuu välillä pois.
<re-G> tai sit otan projektin ja tsekkaan konka
<re-G> konkat
<IhqTzup> voiko diff:in tulostetta rajottaa mitenkään, esim. kymmeneen?
<Echramath> Rajottaa miten?
<IhqTzup> esim jos on enemmän ku esim. 10 tiedostoo niin se tulostais vaan 10 riviä
<IhqTzup> enemmän ku 10 muuttunu
<Echramath> Auttaisko tail tai head?
<IhqTzup> joo toi on ihan hyvä
<re-G> Echramath: manse.ostan-myyn on tehokas :) ois tullu jo huomenna noutamaan mut kelpas kaverille niin menee sille sitten :P
<Paavi2_0> re-G: onks toi jotain nyyssejä?
<re-G> Paavi2_0: joo googlenyyssejä, en oo aiemmin käyttänykää
<nonix4> Hmm... lucidiin haluttaisiin yksi backport debianista. Mitäs kaikkea tarvitaan tuollaisen tekemiseen itse patchin lisäksi? :)
<tale> nonix4: Eikö Lucidissa ole uudemmat versiot kuin Debianissa? Mikä paketti se on?
<nonix4> w3m... mietin että jos tekisin tuon ihan harjoituksena
<tale> nonix4: Eikö Maverickin w3m -paketti toimi Lucidissa? Vai tarviiko vieläkin uudempi versio olla?
<tale> nonix4: Mutta kyllä ton voi itse  kääntää ja paketoida. Kerran kokeilet muokkaamattomalla paketilla että kääntyy ja .deb-paketti tulee.
<tale> Sitten muokkaat sen lähdekoodin ja teet uudestaan.
<nonix4> kyseinen patchi on tuoreempi kuin maverick näköjään
<nonix4> (bugiraportilla 37 minuuttia ikää)
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-01
<Sysi> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/why_should_i_buy_windows_when_ubuntu_can_do_it.jpg
<Sysi> enemmän offtopic ku nimi vois antaa olettaa
<Sysi> (vastauksena tähän: http://www.funz.eu/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Can-Your-Mac-Do-This1.jpg)
<bioterror> sysi :D
<Thor> miksikäs sitä kutsutaan kun solurivi 1 pysyy paikallaan (esim sarakkeiden otsikot) ja sitte kun plärää exceliä alaspäin vaikka riville 78 niin edelleen es rivi yksi pysyy siinä ylimmäisenä
<Thor> eli näkee ne otsikot :D offtopic tiedän xD
<Thor> joo löyty
<Thor> se oli toi kiinnitä ruudut juttu
<tabasko_> onkohan linuxille järkevämpää mysql query browseria kuin toi myslin oma?
<tabasko_> kaatuu kun yrittää hakea jotain
<hifi> tekeekö phpmyadmin asina
<hifi> asian
<tabasko_> hifi, eiköhän, tosin haluasin vain simppelin clientin sen databasen lukuun
<tabasko_> sequel pro oli hyvä maclillä
<tabasko_> *macillä
<hifi> on noita sql-softia kilokaupalla
<hifi> javalla suuri osa
<hifi> ja sit toi perinteinen phpmyadmin
<joku> Hei
<joku> Minulla on xubuntun asennus ja olen biossissa
<joku> tarvis tietoa minkä valitsen käynistysjutuksi kun mulla on se usb tikul
<Sysi> usb:n
<joku> On USB Floppy disk ja usb storage disk
<Sysi> veikkaan jälkimmäistä, kokeile
<joku> mitä teen jos menee väärin?
<Sysi> reboot ja eri
<joku> pääseeks siltikin biossiin?
<Sysi> aina ku koneen saa käyntiin pääse biosiin, periaatteessa
<joku> kun toi floppy juttu on 1. ja sen allla muutama muu
<Sysi> jos ei löydy ekalta mistä hakee boottaavaa niin siirtyy seuraavaan
<joku> 1:USB Floppy drive 2 sit cd rom, 3 ide, 4, usb storage
<joku> eli jos vaihan noiden paikan niin se sit toimis?
<joku> vaikka usb floppy 2 kohtaan ja usb storage 1?
<Sysi> vaikka
<joku> perhanan hidast
<joku> onko tikkuni liian hidas vai miksi tää asennusjutun startti kestää
<joku> duck yeah nyt tää alko kopsaa tietostoi
<Kondensaattori> Ihmettelin et miksi mun klientti heitti volttia. Nikki oli väärä. Asennan xubuntua yli 5v koneeseen jossa oli kuollut XP :(
<re-G> eikös kuollut xp ole :) eikä :(
<Kondensaattori> Miten kauan täs voi mennä tietostojen kopsaamiseen asennus jutus?
<re-G> riippuu ihan raudasta
<Echramath> Jos ei ole tarpeeksi muistia se voi rouskutella hetken.
<Echramath> "tiedostojen kopsaus" tarkoittanee tässä pakettien purkamista.
<Kondensaattori> 60gb riittää täydellisesti vai mitä
<re-G> rammia
<Echramath> Juu, ei levy tule täyteen.
<re-G> rammin määrä on oleellisempi. jos on nihkeesti, kantsii melkei alternate-imagea tarjoilla
<Kondensaattori> tähän miniläppäriin asensin xubuntun joka oli helppo juttu. 4gb kovis
<Sysi> 256MB millä on orig. XP:tä ajeltu ei oikeen riitä nykyaikasille käyttiksille
<Sysi> 512 riittää mutta on vähän nihkee
<Sysi> kaikki koneet ei välttämättä boottaa usbilta (oikein), teithän tikun unetbootinilla/usb-cretorilla oikein
<Echramath> Menee sillä alternatellakin aikaan. Jos muistia on vähänlaisesti, niin asennus/päivitys vaan kestää kun ei ole tarpeeksi levykakkua käyttää.
<re-G> varsinki jos xubuntu on kyseessä niin kyllä se 512 pitäs ihan heittämällä riittää
<Kondensaattori> 1gb rommia löytyy
<re-G> read-only-memory?:)
<Kondensaattori> :D
<Kondensaattori> Toi kone on läppäri. ollu jopa photoshop cs4 käytös vuoden veljel
<Kondensaattori> nyt se on macil kun photari toimii siin hyvin
<Echramath> And that was without a single byte of ROM.
<Kondensaattori> onko ubuntu+mac viisas idea?
<Mkaysi> Ei.
<Mkaysi> Tai ainakion minulla on ongelmia Macbookilla ja Ubuntulla.
<Mkaysi> *ainakin.
<Sysi> eli ei erityisen huono
<Mkaysi> Äänet eivät toimi sisäisistä kaiuttimista, näytön kirkkautta ei voi säätää jne.
<Sysi> Mkaysi: ootko edes vilkassu yhteisön wikiä?
<Kondensaattori> meen pelaa ps3 kun toinen kone asentelee mubuntua eikun siis furbuntua eiku xubuntua
<Mkaysi> Sysi: Siellä on vanhentunutta tietoa, olen yrittänyt eikä ole toiminut.
<Mkaysi> Ja minulla on uudempi malli, kuin WIKIn ohjeissa.
<Sysi> ubuntu-mac-foorumilla kyllä oli 11" airitki saati toimimaan, en oo varma ihan kaikesta
<Finnish> Miten nautilukseen sais tohon Search-kenttään jäämään valinnan koko ajaks? Esim jos haluan vuoden 2008 kuvat vain näkyviin niin ne kansiot jäis tohon? Jos kelaa takasin niin sit se palaa ennen etsintää olevaan tilaan
<tommis> miten säädän vlc asetuksia päätteessä
<tommis> laitoin vahingossa qt käyttöliittymän päälle eikä se käynnisty :/
<topyli> tommis: varmaan tekstieditorilla
<topyli> tosin qt-liittymä on se oletus ja on vähän kumma jos ei se toimi
<Kondensaattori> voi terska
<Kondensaattori> tää xubuntun asentaminen on nykyään vaikeet
<Kondensaattori> miten voi tekstitilas asentaa?
<topyli> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Kondensaattori> siis kun on tikku kiinni konees ja sen kaut pitäs asentaa?
<Kondensaattori> kirjoitanko ton?
<topyli> jaa sulla on koko systeemi asentamatta. no ei
<Kondensaattori> milläs sit
<topyli> ehkä alternative-levyllä/tikulla, en muista saako siitä livelevystä teksti-asenninta käyntiin
<Tm_T> ei, paitti dvd-kuvalla
<tommis> topyli, totta kai tekstieditorilla x.x. miten muka voisin muokata suoraan ohjelmasta jos se ei aukea? mutta kysymys onkin missä on se tiedosto mitä pitää säätää?
<topyli> tommis: ~/.config/vlc -hakemistossa elää vlc:n konfiguraatio
<tommis> kotikansiossa ei ollut .vlc kansiota enkä sitä summa mutikassa juurestakaan ala etsimään
<topyli> itse varmaan laiskana hävittäisin koko hakemiston ja lähtisin puhtaalta pöydältä :)
<Echramath> find ~ -name "*vlc*" muuten auttaa tämäntyyppisissä ongelmissa.
<tommis> kiitos
<Echramath> Tai siis ~ tilalla voi olla mikään hakemisto, mutta eihän noi konffikset esim. koskaan ole missään muualla kuin kotihakemistossa.
<lemonade> jahhans... Anysee E30 Combo Plus alustuu, mutta ei löydä kanavia 10.10:ssä
<lemonade> windowssin puolella pelitti eli ei pitäs olla johdoissa vikaa
<Sysi> mikä softa
<lemonade> dvb-apps paketin scan
<lemonade> vähän epäilyttää oisko tuossa verkkokaupan myymässä versiossa päivitetty jotain, joka rikkoisi tuon nykyisen ajurin
<lemonade> Philips TDA10023:na tuo tuon kyllä tunnistaa
<crope> lemonade: eli vissiin DVB-C on käytössä. Eihän sulla ole vallattoman pitkä USB-kaapeli
<Finnish> Miten mä saan omalta serveriltä mp3-pätkän osoitteen laitettua julkiseks, siis foorumille kuultavaks/ladattavaks? Kun properties antaa vaan ftp... -osoitteen?
<Finnish> Äh, en saa ilman salasanaa sitä esille
<crope> pistät sen sellaseen paikkaan että www-serveri näkee sen
<crope> yleensä se paikka on public_html nimeltään
<laasonen> Osaisiko joku sanoa miksei tämä tee ainakaan luo proxyä? "autossh -M 20000 -f -D 33322 -Nf laasonen@laasonen.net"
<Iltsu> ssä siihe kontaktii jonka siel pohjas pitäs mennä ylös ja alas
<Iltsu> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Iltsu> oho
<Iltsu> hyvä paste käsi
<crope> laasonen: haluat jonku SOCKS proxyn?
<crope> oon yleensä vaan ssh:lla tekassut sen, ssh -D 33322 user@remote.host
<crope> nutä lie sitte yritätkään, ei nuo vipuset sano äkkiseltään mitään
<laasonen> crope: Joo, yleensä oon kanssa tehnyt noin, mutta tahtoisin että se yhdistäis automaattisesti uudelleen, kun yhteys häviää.
<crope> laasonen: siihenkö (yhsitämiseen) nuo kaikki ylimääräset vipuset liittyy?
<crope> mikä on -M 20000
<laasonen> Monitorointi-portti.
<crope> eiks -f oo kans jopa kahteen kertaan?
<crope> no häätyy vissiin kokeilla
<laasonen> Mä en ole nyt täysin perillä tosta autossh:sta, mutta tossahan ekana annetaan sille atribuutit "-M 20000 -f" ja sitten itse ssh:lle "-D 33322 -Nf laasonen@laasonen.net".
<crope>  /usr/bin/ssh -L 20000:127.0.0.1:20000 -R 20000:127.0.0.1:20001 -D 33322 -N crope@otit.fi
<crope> tuollanen prosessi ilmestyi tuolla sun loitsulla
<bioterror> itse pyöritin aikanaan kotona tinyproxya ja ssh-tunneli
<bioterror> kun piti päästä töistä youtubeen
<crope> laasonen: no mikä tuossa nyt on vikanan? pistin portin 33322 selaimeen ja hyvinhän se pelaa?
<laasonen> k
<crope> kokeilikkos sitä ollenkaan?
<laasonen_> Koitin kyllä, mutta eipä halua toimia.
<laasonen_> Tais olla vaan FF:n vika, sillä nyt se näyttäisi toimivan :)
<tpls> osaako joku gimpistä sanoa mitään
<tpls> kun skaalaan jotain leikettä tai whatever niin se alkuperäinen skaalaamaton kuva jää siiten alapuolelle ärsyttävästi näkössälle ja peittää kaiken allaolevan
<tpls> photoshopissa se skaalaamaton kuva häviää siitä alta asap ja on sitten vähän parempi mallata sitä skaalauksen kokoa
<paww> skaalaat millä tavalla?
<paww> leikkeen skaalaaminen on yksi juttu, mutta jos haluat koko kuvaa skaalata, niin käytä "scale layer":iä
<tpls> no en minä koko kuvaa siis halua skaalata
<tpls> leikettä, mutta jos leiketta skaalaa niin se alkuperäisessä koossa oleva leike jää siihen alle
<tpls> hankala selittää :)
<ighea_> jos se kerran jää alle niin muuta kerrosten järjestystä x)
<tpls> http://palkki.oulu.fi/~takkintu/gimp_ongelma.png
<tpls> siis. kun skaalaan, niin haluaisin esim että isompi tuxi häviäis tausta heti eikä vasta sitten kun painan scale nappia
<tpls> photarissa tuo kyl toimii siten et tuo skaalaamaton kuva liikkuu tuon skaalauksen mukana eikä ole tuossa häiritsemässä eikä peitä taustaa tms
<paww> en tiiä onko ihan samanlaista, mutta tee tux-layeristä 50% transparentti niin ainakin asemointi onnistuu paremmin
<tpls> ei tää nyt toki mikään maailmaa kaatava juttu ole mutta häiritsee hieman
<tpls> nojoo ehkä se
<tpls> ei perhana, olinpa taas tyhymä
<tpls> tarvii vain klikata se alkup layeri näkymättömäksi :)
<tpls> hoh, noniin ja homma skulaa
<Echramath> Btw onkos joku helppo tapa vektoroida vähän huonossa jiipekissä oleva logo?
<Echramath> Siis silleen, että siinä ihan oikeasti pitäisi olla neljä väriä vain.
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-02
<czr> gimppi kateen ja sen jalkeen fillaat ite
<czr> (siis gimpissa vektoroit kasin sen logon patheiksi)
<czr> tai sit inkscapessa
<czr> jalkimmainen on fiksumpi tapa huomattavasti
<hifi> vektorointi inkscapella on ihan hauskaa puuhaa
<hifi> olen vain liian perfektionisti
<czr> ai sun vektorit jaljitelee pikselirajoja? :-)
<Sysi> kwin:in pitäis toimia muittenki työympäristöjen kans? sehän ei vaadi plasmaa tai mitää välttämättä
<Guest94107> Pitäs saada asennettua verkkotulostin 2 palvelimelle
<Guest94107> luulis että on mahdollista
<hifi> czr: overlappi ja reunat lähinnä
<hifi> mikään ei saa overlapata jos ne on ns. vierekkäin
<czr> hifi, juujoo. itse yleensa leikkaan patheista sopivasti niin ei tule overlappia.
<czr> tai siis intersecteilla.
<tale> Guest94107: Millainen tilanne siis? Onko se verkkotulostin ethernet-liitännällä? Niissä saattaa olla oma sisäänrakennettu tulostuspalvelin.
<Guest94107> takas
<Guest94107> kävin syömässä tossa
<bioterror> mitäs söit
<Guest94107> ethernetillä juu on ja 2 centos palvelinta pitäs yhdistää yhteen verkkotulostimeen :D
<Guest94107> söin kanaa
<Guest94107> syökää KANAA *mcdonalds*
<Guest94107> mulle vaan ilmoitettiin että se ei ole mahdollista
<Guest94107> siksi ajattelin tulla urkkimaan täältä
<Guest94107> omasta mielestäni kun se on mahdollista xD
<Sysi> millähän lailla yhistää
<Sysi> pitäis cupsilla ihan hyvin
<Guest94107> 2 palvelinta: A-palvelin: siinä on 8 työasemaa ja B-palvelin siinä on 10 työasemaa.
<Guest94107> 18 koneella pitäisi saada tulostettua yhteen verkkotulostimeen
<Sysi> LTSP / eri verkot?
<Guest94107> mun mielestä palvelimilla oli perättäiset numerot samassa avaruudessa
<tale> Guest94107: Jos kaikista työasemista on reitti siihen tulostimeen, ei pitäisi olla estettä tulostaa.
<tale> Jos se tulostin osaa itse olla tulostuspalvelin, ei muita palvelimia tarvita vaan työasemat ja palvelimet voi tulostaa suoraan tulostimeen.
<Sysi> cupsin saa jakamaan tulostinta, pitäis kai osata jakaa etenpäinki
<tale> Sitten jos haluat CUPS:n kautta tulostaa, sekin mielestäni onnistuu ja voi olla kaksi CUPS-palvelinta joihin tuo sama verkkotulostin on lisätty.
<Guest94107> siinä on sellainen erikoinen rakenne. joka työasemalle tiputetaan image suoraan palvelimelta kun sen käynnistää ja niihin ei voi tallentaa kovalevylle mitään ainakan home kansioon ja kaikki oikeudet on otettu pois
<Guest94107> työaseman sammuttaa niin kone "tyhjenee"
<Sysi> joku pxe-viritys voi olla hassu
<tale> Guest94107: Ne on siis LTSP-työasemia?
<Sysi> epäilen jos centos-servuja
<tale> Ei toi minusta estä tulostelua, pitää vaan siihen imageen lisätä tulostusmahdollisuus tai antaa koneen käynnistyttyä sen hakea tulostuspalvelimia.
<tale> Guest94107: Kerrot kovin vähän konkreettista tietoa jonka avulla voisi jotain täsmällistä neuvoa antaa.
<Guest94107> no joo LTSP kuulostaisi lähimmältä vaihtoehdolta :) Minulla ei ole oikeuksia servereihin
<Guest94107> mutta ihmettelin kun mulle sanottiin että tämän asian takia pitää ostaa toinenkin verkkotulostun
<Guest94107> tulostin
<Guest94107> että kummallakin serverillä on omansa
<Guest94107> joka on outoa
<anger> Milläs ilveellä mä saisin poistettua ns. huonosti tehdyn debin systeemeistä?
<bioterror> dpkg -P
<anger> Menin asentamaan ppa:sta sphinxsearchin betan, on vaan niin rikki ettei suostu toimimaan tai edes poistamaan asennusta :)
<anger> ei toimi
<anger> yrittää sammuttaa daemonia, mutta feilaa
<bioterror> no jos sulla on ajossa joku daemoni, niin miten ois kill -9 <daemonin pid>
<anger> ei ole ajossa kun feilaa käynnistyksenkin :)
<anger> voisin siis korvata ton ubuntun reposta löytyvällä vanhemmalla versiolla
<bioterror> anger, dpkg --force-remove-essential, voiskohan olla
<bioterror> kai sitä voi vähän voimalla koittaa poistaa?-)
<bioterror> dpkg --force-help
<anger> ei ollut toikaan
<anger> pitäisi jotenkin sanoa ettei yritä ajaa noita pre-removal skriptejä...
<anger> no, puukotin /var/lib/dpkg/info/sphinxsearch.prerm ja nyt läks
<Finnish> Oon aina ihmetelly että miks compiling (sorsasta kasaaminen) on niin vaikeeta?
<bioterror> ei se ole
<Finnish> Siis onko se siis sorsasta kasaamista?
<bioterror> kääntäminen
<bioterror> käännetään ohjelma lähdekoodista
<Finnish> Joo
<bioterror> checkinstall on ihan kiva softa siihen
<muep> en suosittelisi
<muep> lähdekoodia (eng. source code) sanotaan joskus tuttavallisesti sorsaksi
<Finnish> Esim: In the next kdenlive version (or in the current SVN version, if you dare compile it yourself :))
<topyli> eihän se ole vaikeaa. valmis ohjelmahan se on
<bioterror> parit dev-kirjastot sisää ja eiku ./configure :D
<muep> ./configure --prefix=/minne/haluat/asentaa/itsekäännetyt/softat
<bioterror> muep, käyttäisin checkinstallia, tekee debin ja sen voi sitten halutessaan poistella dpkg:lla
<bioterror> näin pysyy käännetty softakin "hallinnassa"
<muep> pysyy muutenkin
<muep> laittaa hyvän prefixin niin rm:lla saa pois
<muep> pakettienhallinnasta menee minusta jossain määrin pohja pois, jos paketit on tehty ihan miten sattuu
<muep> aiemmin minulla oli /home/muep/Ohjelmat -hakemisto, minkä alle laitoin jokaiselle itse käännetylle softalle oman prefixin
<muep> ja sitten sai ihan nätisti softa kerrallaan niitä poisteltua
<muep> tai noh, sit välillä tulee vastaan ohjelmia jotka eivät ihan täysin noudata sitä prefixia minkä niille antaa
<muep> mutta kun tuolleen asentamisen voi tehdä kokonaan normikäyttäjänä, niin make installissa tulee erroria niistä jutuista mitkä olisivat muuten dumpanneet pakettienhallinen ohi tiedostoja /usr:n alle
<muep> nykyään teen muuten samalla tavalla, mutta prefixinä on /opt/muep/softannimi-versionumero eikä /home/muep/Ohjelmat/softannimi-versionumero
<bioterror> /opt on kyllä aika oikea paikka, unix-henkisesti
<jjo> no en kyl tiedä
<jjo> kyl melkein /urs/local
<bioterror> FreeBSD:ssä portsin kamat menee sinne, "itse asennetut"
<topyli> ei checkinstall mitenkään haitaksi varsinaisesti ole. ne paketit ei tosin ole levityskelpoisia eikä välttämättä toimi missään muussa systeemissä
<topyli> siis eri koneessa edes
<jjo> juu
<bioterror> topyli, joo, mutta kelpaa omaan käyttöön
<jjo> omaan käyttöön aika käteviäkin
<jjo> mut oikeasti aika harvoin joutuu kääntämään mitään sorsista joita joku ei olisi jo debianisoinut
<jjo> siis kotona
<topyli> eipä tule nykyään juuri vastaan
<bioterror> viimeksi kääntänyt: http://repo.or.cz/w/wmaker-crm.git
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/i5PBl -> Public Git Hosting - wmaker-crm.git/summary
<topyli> historian havinaa vähän kuin kernelin kääntö
<Sysi> nykyaikana saa vähän yrittää että saa nopeamman ku vakio, ajurit löytyyki suunnilleen aina kaikkeen
<jjo> bioterror: nopealla googletuksella sillekin löytyi debianisointi
<jjo> ei niin etteikö sitä saisi käännellä itse
<topyli> tuo git-puu on itsessään jo debian-kelpoisan näköinen
<topyli> http://repo.or.cz/w/wmaker-crm.git/tree/HEAD:/debian
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/i5Qup -> Public Git Hosting - wmaker-crm.git/tree - debian/
<jjo> mä en edes kurkannut :)
<jjo> no näköjään
<tale> Finnish: Tässä neuvotaan miten itse käännetään ohjelma: http://taleman.fi/Jatkokurssi/ch10.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/i5TfZ -> Luku 10. Käännetään ohjelmia
<bioterror> tale, kerrotaan se ihan siellä README -tiedostossaki kun purkaa sen tar.gz:n ;)
<bioterror> yleensä sieltä löytää mitä kirjastoja voi tarvita
<guest_> kahta serveriä ei voida yhdistää verkkotulostimeen koska tulostin on pääteverkon puolella. Mikäs vastaus se tollanen :D Tsiisus sentään
<muep> noh?
<guest_> it-expertit haluaa että ostetaan siis kummallekin serverille oma verkkotulostin ja ei ole mahdollista yhdistää kahta serveriä yhteen verkkotulostimeen
<guest_> verkkotulostimeen ei tarvitse kenenkään muun tulostaa ja se olisi ollut 18 clientille juuri sopiva
<muep> luulisi että itsessään ei ole mahdoton kahdelta serveriltä tulostaa samaan verkkotulostimeen, mutta minusta tuo kuulostaa että tulostin on nyt semmoisessa verkossa minne on hankala yhdistää serveriltä päin
<guest_> niin verkkotulostin ei ole missään kiinni nyt
<guest_> ja sitä ei sitte näköjään saada ohjattua mitenkään
<guest_> vituttaa vaa noi asiakkaat tuolla aulassa
<guest_> 18 asiakas päätettä ja jokaisessa on oheistulostimet
<guest_> joihin pitää lisätä väriä ja paperia ja siellä tulostellaan mitä sattuu
<guest_> olis ollu hyvä saada yksi verkkotulostin että pystyis valvoo vähän tota tulostusta ja muutenkin.
<muep> olisihan se kyllä näppärämpi
<muep> mutta eikö asiakaspäätteille voi laittaa verkkotulostimen, vaikka sinne ei pääsisikään servereistä käsin kiinni?
<guest_> ja siis yhdelle serverille yksi tulostin onnistuu vaikka olis missä verkossa mutta kahdelle serverille yksi tulostin ei :)
<guest_> en tiedä osaako toi verkkotulostin "olla serveri" itse
<guest_> aika vanha
<guest_> hyvä kun siihen saa vielä väriä :P
<guest_> ei sitä enää valmisteta
<guest_> mallia siis
<tale> guest_: Vaihdoit aamuisen nickin toiseen? Jos reititys on tehty niin ettei työasemista ole reittiä sinne missä tulostin on, niin sitten sinne ei voi tulostaa.
<guest_> laittakaa tänne mielipiteitänne jos kiinnostusta riittää :D tuo tsaknorris nick on mun kun ei täältä töistä pääse tonne palvelimelle missä toi irssi on päällä
<tale> Mutta tämä olisi ihan tekemällä tehty vaikeus. Eihän ole mikään pakko pistää tulostinta pääteverkon puolelle, tulostin semmoiseen paikkaan että kaikista koneista joista halutaan tulostaa on reitti tulostimeen.
<tale> Jos on LTSP-päätteet, niin palvelimessa on kaksi verkkokorttia ja palvelin kyllä eristää sen pääteverkon muusta verkosta. Muttei sitä tulostinta ole pakko pistää sinne pääteverkon puolelle.
<guest_> tuota tarkoitinkin
<tale> guest_: Yhden verkkotulostimen hinnalla sinne saisi palkattua Ex Pertin konffaamaan se  yksi tulostin kuntoon. Kustannukset olisivat samat mutta vain yhteen tulostimeen tarttis käydä paperia ja väriä lisäilemässä.
<muep> mikä verkkotulostin on semmoinen mihin voi tulostaa vain yhdestä verkon laitteesta?
<guest_> itse konffaisin jos mulle annettas siihen serverille oikeudet xD
<Kalle> keltainen pörssi
<heikki> onko joku säätänyt voddleria toimimaan?
<heikki> "Voddler is installet correctly" sanoo testisivukin mutta sitten "VoddlerNet connection" -testi junnaa paikallaan ja kun yrittää katsoa jotain niin "Service is not available"
<MasterJ_> voddleri taitaa toimia jos on toimiakseen
<tabasko_> ärsyttävää, tuttavaluettelo menee ruudun ulkopuolelle :D
<tabasko_> mulla on ollut tässä ulkoinen näyttö kiinni ja toi kai muistaa vanhan paikkansa
<Echramath> Mä mietin taas meniskö soundjuicer ihan rikki jos vois valita suoraan varsinaisesta näytöstä mikä profiili on käytössä.
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-03
<hahlo> mikäs tommonen tracker-store on ja miten sen saa pois? tarttisin ite cpu:tani :P
<tale> hahlo: Onko se jotain Ubuntu One tavaraa? Sen saa pois käynnistymästä kyllä.
<tale> Otin Ubunto Onen pois kun se aika usein pillastui ja alkoi syömään CPU:ta.
<hahlo> huomasin vaan et se syö cpu:ta 90%
<hahlo> eli mitä poistetaan, apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-one?
<tale> racker-store - database indexer and query daemon
<tale> tracker-store - database indexer and query daemon
<tale> hahlo: Tracker store ei taida olla tekemisissä Ubuntu Onen kanssa.
<hahlo> ahaa
<tale> Tuo tracker-store varmaan käynnistyy kerran päivässä indeksoimaan tietokantaa.
<tale> For help on how to configure this daemon, see the man page for tracker- store.cfg.
<tale> top näyttää myös  kuinka paljon se on yhteensä vienyt cpu-sekunteja.
<hahlo> sattu just pahaan aikaan käynnistymään, kun itse olis tarvinnu cpu:ta
<retku> Hmmm, tietääkö joku miksei winen c:program filessä ole spotifya vaikka minulla spotify on winen kautta asennettu, vai mihin se menee?
<Kurko> olisko c:\ohjelmatiedostot ?
<jjo> kyl se mulla ainakin sinne meni
<jjo> mut toi on kyllä aika vanha asennus
<retku> kurko: en käytä kielipakettia suomen
<jjo> ajalta ennen linux-clientia
<hahlo> sitä ei vissiin kannata poistaakkaan
<hahlo> tracker-storea
<retku> tuolla kansiossa ei näy kuin Common Files ja Internet Explorer
<Kurko> tekikö spotifyn asennus pikakuvakkeen spotifylle?
<retku> teki
<Kurko> siittä pikakuvakkeen komennosta sen spotifyn sijainnin näkee..
<retku> Katos vaan, se onkin eri kun asensin käyttämällä PlayOnLinuxia, hyvä ohjelma muuten. Helppo ja toimii.
<retku> Mistä lähtien ubuntussa muuten on voinut veivata noita pikakuvakkeita paneelista toiseen ja työpöydälle jne? Jopa tekstiin voi "tarttua" ja vetää toiseen ohjelmaan.
<retku> no kiitos näistä -->
<Mirv> Suomea hieman maailman kartalla tällä hetkellä http://ubuntu-news.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/i92ZH -> Ubuntu News - Ubuntu News for Human Beings
<beerpages> Willst du ein eigenes Gästebuch? Erstell dir eins auf www.beerpages.de
<Sysi> spamspam?
<Mkaysi> Siltä näyttää.
<Mkaysi> whowas beerpages "beerpages There was no such nickname"
<Sysi> siks että se on vielä verkossa
<bioterror> mikäs on oikea parametri ddrescuelle
<bioterror> tarvis tehdä levystä image jossa on "few bad sectors"
<bioterror> -r 3  ilmeisesti
<tale> bioterror: Tutustuitko myös ohjelmiin testdisk ja photorec?
<bioterror> tale, haluan koko paskan talteen ;)
<bioterror> nyt on vähän sellainen tilanne
<bioterror> mutta jos lähtis viemää lapset katsomaan isovanhempia, ei tolle mitää mahda tällä hetkellä :)
<tale> bioterror: Clonezillalla voisi koittaa ottaa siitä imagekopion, sitten olis jotain jemmassa jos se levy laukeaa lopullisesti.
<tale> bioterror: http://sourceforge.net/projects/clonezilla/forums/forum/663168/topic/3536957
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/i9hk6 -> SourceForge.net: Clonezilla: Topic: Cloning disk with bad sector
<SipuliSopuli> ei muuten ole MTV3 vastannut sähköpostiini jonka laitoin liittyen katsomo.fi uudistusta
<Mkaysi> Väittävät että SilverLight on useamman käyttöjärjestelmän tukema, kuin Flash.
<Mkaysi> Tekikö se muutos mitään muuta, kuin poisti Linux-tuen?
<muep> lisäsi win phone 7-tuen?
<Mkaysi>  :@
<muep> "käytätte väärää täysin epävapaata ratkaisua", vai mitä sinne laitettiin argumenttina?
<Mkaysi> Kannatetaan
<elias_a> Pitäiskö pistää addressi pystyyn?
<Mkaysi> Pitäisi!
<Iltsu> JOO NETTIADRESSI
<Iltsu> tai FACEBOOK ryhmä
<Iltsu> yleislakko facebook-ryhmä!
 * Mkaysi ei käytä Facebookia.
<Sysi> "ai sullakaa ei oo kavereita"
 * Mkaysi omistaa väärän Facebook tunnuksen, jonne menee kaikki Twitteristä.
<elias_a> Iltsu: Mitä sä huudat?
<Iltsu> noi sanat vaati huutamist korostaa et sanoit just jotai äärimmäisen typerää
<Sysi> sarcaps
<elias_a> Olisi kyllä aika hienoa luovuttaa maikkarille addressi, jossa olisi muutama tuhat nimeä, jotka ilmoittavat boikotoivansa kaikkia maikkarilla mainostavia siitä syystä että ne hyljeksivät Linux-käyttäjiä.
<czr_> scarnaps
<czr_> hmm, miksi?
<elias_a> Iltsu: Onko sinulla muita vaikeuksia kuin teinix-ulosanti puuttuvine välimerkkeineen?
<Sysi> katsomo siirtyny silverlaittiin
<Iltsu> Mitä sä fronttaat
<Iltsu> Jos sitä alkais boikotoimaa kaikkee mitä maikkaril mainostaa, ni mitä siit jäis jäljel?
<elias_a> Aika paljon.
<czr_> ei maikkarilta kai erityisesti tulekaan mitaan
<czr_> Sysi, ok.
 * Mkaysi ei edes katso TV:tä.
<ville_> hei
<elias_a> No se on totta, mutta kyllä se niiden teknologiavalinta on silti selkeästi ongelmallinen ja syrjivä.
<czr_> ehdotan et niille joille maikkarin strategia aiheuttaa hengenahdistusta ostaa paivittain iltalehden tai ilta-sanomat.
<ville_> yritän asentaa ubuntu 10.10:a, mutta asennus jymähtää kohtaa "Kuka olet?"
<Sysi> subilta tulee joskus jotai, eipä tuu katottua ku ehkä gprs-alueella
<czr_> tai sit kerran viikossa lukee seiskaa yms..
<ville_> Eteenpäin-nappia ei voi painaa, se on sellainen harmaa
<ville_> osaisiko joku auttaa?
<czr_> elias_a, eipa niilla olekaan mitaan palveluntarjontavastuuta
<Mkaysi> czr_: Niillähän on RSS-syötteet.
<elias_a> No ei kai keltainen lehdistö korvaa uutisdokumentteja?
<Iltsu> ville_, oot varmaan täyttäny kaikki kohdat?
<muep> minusta kaikki epävapaat on ihan yhtä syrjiviä kuin sliverlight
<czr_> ei maikkarilta tule dokkareita
<czr_> maikkarilta tulee uusdramatisoitua jenkki/brittisontaa.
<Sysi> passut samat, riittävän vahvat jne? kauanko ollu
<elias_a> czr_: Senpä takia niitä pitää kiristää taloudellisilla keinoilla.
<muep> silti porukka on enimmäkseen ihan tyytyväisiä flashiin, kun se sattuu niillä omilla suosikkialustoilla yleensä toimimaan
<Iltsu> elias_a, kerääs semmone adressi ja katotaa paljo niit kiinnostaa
<czr_> elias_a, ja 5% kohdesegmentin ulkopuolella olevien ihmisten piipitys vaikuttaa tahan miten? :-)
<Sysi> osx-ihmiset tällä hetkellä ei tykkää flashista oikeen
<Iltsu> eikai noita katsomoita, yms. oikeesti käytä joku
<muep> esim. enin osa GNU/Linuxkäyttäjiä näyttää käyttävän flashia ihan surutta
<Mkaysi> "Silverlight toimii monella alustalla" http://katsomo.fi/silverlight vai mikä nyt olikaan.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/i9wom -> MTV3 Katsomo • Silverlight-info
<czr_> niin. se on varmaan se GNU/ osuus mika vaikuttaa. itse kaytan linuxia enka kayta flashia.
<ville_> Iltsu, kyllä
<elias_a> On sitä ennenkin vaikutettu asioihin. ODF-tiedostomuotoa vaativien osuus oli vielä paljon pienempi mutta niin vain on nekin vaatimukset menneet läpi.
<elias_a> Mutta nyt baanalle.
<Iltsu> melko näppärän teinix-kortin kyl veti elias jostai ;x
<Mkaysi> "Silverlightin myötä Katsomo toimii yleisimmillä selaimilla ja käyttöjärjestelmillä, mukaan luettuna Mac OS X."
<Mkaysi> Eikö Microsoftin sisäiset tutkimukset sanoneet jo Linuxia käytetymmäksi kuin Mac?
<Sysi> epäilisin erittäin vahvasti
<muep> äkkiähän sitä voi tutkia uudestaan, jos se olisi ongelma
<ville_> <ville_> yritän asentaa ubuntu 10.10:a, mutta asennus jymähtää kohtaa "Kuka olet?"
<ville_> eikö kellään ole hajua ongelmasta?
<muep> miten jymähtää?
<ville_> en pääse eteenpäin
<ville_> se eteenpäin-nappi on sellainen harmaa ja sitä ei voi painaa
<muep> oletko täyttänyt kaikki kentät?
<ville_> juu
<muep> kysyykö se salasanat siinä?
<muep> onko ne kans molemmat varmasti samat?
<ville_> on
<Iltsu> sen tutkimuksen mä haluan nähä mis linuxil o työpöydäl enempi käyttäjii ku mac os x:llä
<ville_> ohjelma hyväkayy ne
<ville_> *hyväksyy
<muep> ville_: sit en kyllä osaa paljoa arvailla enempää
<ville_> miten kannattaisi toimia?
<muep> ville_: kannattaa asennuslevyn ehey ainakin tarkistaa vielä, jos et sitä jo tehnyt
<muep> ville_: ja sit kannattaa vaan kokeilla uudestaan, jos se siitä lähtisi
<ville_> ok
<ville_> kiitokset avusta
<IhqTzup> milläs komennolla saisin nykyisen pvm muodossa 03_12_2010?
<Tuplis> datella sopivilla vivuilla
<Tuplis> voit kattoa manpagelta tai oottaa hetken ni joku taikoo sulle sopivan :)
<czr_> date +%d_%m_%Y
<Tuplis> date +%d_%m_%Y ← tommosen keksin nopsaan
<IhqTzup> kokeilin date mut en osannu
<Tuplis> ai täällä kaikuu :P
<IhqTzup> kokeilin date -%d_% mistä tuon plussan keksit?
<czr_> kyl. kokeilen uutta IRC-reverbtraattoriani
<czr_> +:lla kerrotaan datelle et seuraavaksi tulee format-lause. lukee manuaalisivulla :-)
<IhqTzup> oho niinhän sen on tuolla manuaalissa :D
<IhqTzup> joo..
<Tuplis> :)
<IhqTzup> yleensä ollu aina - niin en sit ees huomannu sitä tarkistaa
<IhqTzup> kiitos, kokeillaas
<IhqTzup> semmonen vielä että mitenkä sais tar komennolle kaks kansiota mistä se tekis yhen paketin? vai pitääkö ensin tehhä yhellä ja sit lisätä se toinen kansion sinne sisälle?
<muep> voikohan tarreja vaan katenoida peräkkäin?
<muep> ei vissiin
<muep> noh, sit vaan tar c hakemisto1 hakemisto2 > hakemistot.tar
<topyli> tai ehkäpä tar cf hakemistot.tar hakemisto1 hakemisto2
<IhqTzup> joo huomasin että se tuleeki tolleen "väärin" päin, tuntus toisin päin loogisemmalta
<inz> Ihq, se kirjotettava tiedosto on f-lipun argumentti
<IhqTzup> juu, sain jo pelittää sen, kiitos vaan kaikille taas
<Sysi> onkohan kwin kdebase-runtimessa vai -workspacessa, onkohan toivoakaa käyttää sitä jossaki muussa työympäristössä?
<Tm_T> Sysi: se toimii ihan siinä missä muutkin ikkunamankelit
<Tm_T> ja se pitäisi olla -workspacessa
<Tm_T> ootas, tarkistan
<Tm_T> jep, jos siis sorsapakettia mietit
<Sysi> ihan binääriä, mutta kai sama
<Tm_T> no binääri on omassa paketissaan
<Sysi> no tulee varmaan tuossa mukana kummiski
<Tm_T> tulee joo, tulee paljon muutakin (:
<Sysi> pikku vika
<czr_> Tm_T, mikä versio?
<Tm_T> czr_: ?
<czr_> Tm_T, eiku joo, sori, sysille :-)
<czr_> kuuntelen vanhoja musakokoelmia niin mieli on herkistyny.. :-)
<Sysi> minkä versio, kde:n? 4.4 vai mikä tässä on
<muep> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kwin&mode=exactfilename&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Tm_T> Sysi: 4.4+ Lucidissa ja 4.5+ Mavericissa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/i9Pkw -> Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- kwin
<Tm_T> +k
<Tm_T> muep: niin?
<muep> tuolla packages.ubuntu.com:n haulla löytää tuommoisia aika nätisti
<muep> ihan vain vinkkinä
<Tm_T> juu no se, tosin se paketti on kde-window-manager maverickissa (nimiruletti <3)
<muep> hakulomakehan onneksi antaa valita, mistä ubuntu-versiosta haetaan
<Tm_T> jep
<czr_> Sysi, ubuntua tarkoitin. mut joo. ei ole noin uutta mulla tassa
<Sysi> tää on aika irstas
<muep> mikäs?
<muep> kwin ilman muuta KDE:ta?
<Sysi> kwin xfce:llä
<Sysi> ihan kiva kyllä
<Sysi> pyörii muuten kivasti efektit fermillä
<czr_> ferm?
<Sysi> nVidia GTX460 1GB, "uudella hienolla" fermi-arkkitehtuurilla
<czr_> ah. se fermi. aattelin sitä kyl.
<czr_> mut sit mietin et miksi siitä pitäis olla erityistä iloa kwinille
<Sysi> no efektit, on piirtovoimaa
<czr_> luulisi ettei se piirry yhtään sen hienommin kunhan tehoja on riittävästi
 * czr_ shrugs
<czr_> en koskaan oikein ymmärtänyt mielekkyyttä desktop-candyssä
<czr_> vieläkään oikein tottunut transparencyyn ikkunakoristeissa.
<czr_> ja ruukaan ottaa kaikki animaatiot pois päältä. tottunu siihen et asiat tapahtuu heti ilman viiveitä.
<Sysi> xfwm:llä oli häiriöitä ikkunoitten liikuttelussa ja työpöydänvaihdoissa nopeasti
<czr_> mut oonkin DINOSAURUS. tai siltä joskus tuntuu :-)
<Sysi> ja oon vähän neuroottinen
<Sysi> saa kans muutaman vivun lisää ikkunoitten selaamiseen
<czr_> sul on joku kankiohjain usblla kiinni?
<czr_> ois kyl hieno idea. sellainen system shutdown-kanki.
<Sysi> ihan hiirtä heiluttelemalla
<Sysi> vois kysellä/tehä bugiraportin miksei saa yhtä näppäintä painamalla toimimaan samalla lailla ikkunanvaihtoa ku nyt on "kursori nurkkaan"
<Sysi> ois hiiressä ylimääränen ihan oikein tunnistuva, mutta pitää aina olla alt/ctrl/meta pohjassa että toisella laukastaan vaan se
<czr_> enkä näppäinpainallus ei häpeä tarpeeksi. ei samoin kuin hiiren kursori.
<czr_> toi on kyl joskus ärsyttävää kun on softia mis on tiettyja toimintoja mihin ei voi sit sitoa mitään näppäintä.
<czr_> tai no, aika monikin softa.
<czr_> heh. huomaa taas kuinka otollista on lukea jotain projektin spekseja perjantaina parin drinksun jalkeen..
<czr_> (not very)
<czr_> no, ainakin pitkasta aikaa ihan oikeasti speksattu projekti
<Sysi> jos joku kokeilee, kwin ei tykkää xfce:n sessionhallinnasta
<czr_> ehka kwin olettaa et se on dcopilla tai milla nyt onkaan nykyisin hoidettu
<czr_> vai hoidetaanko noi dbusilla nykyisin jotenkin?
<Tm_T> dbusia toki
<Sysi> toimi muuten kylä, mutta ei saanu taustakuvaa ku toiselle virtuaalityöpöydälle
<Tm_T> eihän taustakuva ole ikkunamankelista kiinni?
<Sysi> no saatto tuo siis olla xfce:n puoleltaki ongelma
<Sysi> koska xfdesktoppia tappamalla sai vaihdettua toiseen kuvan
<Tm_T> jep
<Sysi> mutta ne ei toimi yhdessä kunnolla
<SipuliSopuli> mikä olis parhain kevyt httpd ubuntu purnukkaan?
<Sysi> lighthttpd tms. tai nginx tai säädä apassia
<SipuliSopuli> nginx ja apassi unohdettu jo ku en kaipaa mitään muuta pyörminään kun mindtermin eli jotain hyvin kevyttä
<Sysi> nginx kyllä aika kevyt pitäis kai olla
<SipuliSopuli> mnjaaha, lighttpd asentu ja tunkkautu nätisti päälle mut ei anna mitään ku kokeilee
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-04
<ighea_> nginx on paskaa
<ighea_> uusin versiokaan ei tarjoile tiedostoja ehjänä
<SipuliSopuli> jaaha, siihen MTV3 silverlightin käyttöönottamiseen syynä DRM =D
<mjr> kuinkas muuten
<SipuliSopuli> "Joko suojataan tai sitten ei laiteta mitään"
<SipuliSopuli> (kaveri jolla on tuttu maikkarilla jutteli sen kanssa äsken tosta)
<ighea_> turhaa paskaa kun äänen ja kuvan saa talteen jos sen kerran saa toistettuakin, saati sitten että kaikki taitaa tulla kuitenkin suojaamattomana ilmojen halki ihan liian kanssa? :p
<nonix4> Tuota, kertokaas mitä muodollisuuksia (& miten) pitää backportattuun bugikorjaukseen laittaa itse korjauksen lisäksi, jotta korjauksen saa Lucidiin joskus? Changelog tms?
<skfin> Onko muilla ollut ikinä sellaista ongelmaa irssin ja screenin kanssa, että irssin ikkunaa vaihtaessa ruutu ei päivity kokonaan vaan pitää refreshata konsoli-ikkuna ettei jää jäämiä muista ikkunoista
<Sysi> ihan irssin kans on
<skfin> Mistä toi johtuu
<skfin> Ei huvittaisi naputella ctrl+l jokaväliin
<Sysi> "koska irssi on huono"
<Tuplis> onks sun screenin wrappi menny rikki
<skfin> Luulen että lähinnä johtuu ncursesta
<Tuplis> paina ctrl+ar
<sinppa_> eikös toi screeni joskus hajoile pitkillä uptimeilla?
<sinppa_> mulla ilmeni joskus tota ja tais olla pääasiassa siitä kyse
<sinppa_> uusi screeni ja ongelmat katos
<crope> nonix4: riippunee monesta tekijästä. haluat siis jonku korjauksen ohjelman uudemmasta versiosta siirrettävän vanhempaan versioon? eikö sitä koko ohjelmaa voi päivittää uusimmaksi
<skfin> Tuplis: Kiitos :)
<Tuplis> jos tulee +wrap ni se oli pois päältä. jos tulee -wrap ni kantsii tehä uudelleen
<skfin> sinppa_: Ei mulla ole kun 22 päivää uptime, ei pitäisi olla liian pitkä
<sinppa_> Juuh.
<skfin> Tuplis: Nyt ei hajoile
<Tuplis> jees
<skfin> Pitäisi debiani päivittää
<Tuplis> saattaa olla et pitkällä uptimella kasvaa vahinkonäppäysten todennäköisyys
<Sysi> :)
<Tuplis> silleen et vahingossa tulee painettua ctrl+ar väärässä ikkunassa
<skfin> Tuplis: No siis, se oli mulla kyllä käytössä, eli tuli -wrap, mutta kun teki tuon kaksi kertaa niin toimii taas
<skfin> En sitten tiedä
<Tuplis> hm, aijaa
<Tuplis> voi se olla joku bugikin tietty
<Tuplis> tai sit se tekee jotaan muuta samalla
<skfin> Jooh, mullon vanha debiani
<skfin> 5.0.6
<Tuplis> pitäs oma irssipurkki päivittää 10.04:ään
<Sysi> pitäis ehkä kolmen kuukauden päästä siirtyä omaan lootaan
<skfin> Ite en tykkää ubuntusta irssilaatikkona
<skfin> Ja muutenkin
<Sysi> quassel ♥
<Sysi> corea voi staattisena valmiina binäärinä ajaa suunnilleen missä vaan
<Tuplis> irssiäki vois ajaa vaikka wlan-purkissa
<Tuplis> mut mä tykkään ubuntusta
<Sysi> ubuntu on kiva
<Sysi> vois melkeen asentaa johonki koneeseen :P vaikka nattyn alphan
<skfin> Mä olisin ajanu irssiä mun wlan-purkissa mutta muisti loppu
<nonix4> crope: kieltämättä uudempi versio voisi olla parempi... mutta tein jo itse patchin backportin lucid osalta, ks. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/w3m/+bug/683337
<Sysi> a-linkissä ja telehellissä vois tehä tiukkaa
<skfin> Mullon zyxeli eikä riittäny muisti
<skfin> Tosin uptimeä oli jo kertynyt kuten tauhkaa
<nonix4> crope: ... onkos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete osalta jossain tl;dr versio? :)
<topyli> kirjoitteleeko joku nuotteja? pitäis isän joululahjakoneeseen laittaa ubuntu varmaan, mutta hänpä käyttää encorea windowsilla. ehdokkaita korvaajiksi näyttäisivät olevan noteedit tai canorus
<topyli> noteedit on etabloitunut ja vakaa, mutta canorus on sen "jatko-osa" joka ehkä on edistyneempi
<topyli> en ole hirveän tarkkaan udellut vaatimuksia, mutta luulisin että riittää kun voi kirjoitella moniäänisiä nuotteja kuoroille sekä big bandeille. lisäksi nuotteja pitäisi pystyä transponoimaan helposti sävellajista toiseen
<topyli> ja tulostaa tietysti. midi-tuelta ei varmaan kauheita vaadita, kunhan voi kuunnella ettei ole tullut virheitä
<tale> topyli: Onko musescore arvioitu?
<topyli> tale: en ole kuullutkaan, katsotaanpa
<tale> http://musescore.org/
<tale> On ubuntussa paketoituna.
<tale> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/musescore
<topyli> kappas, tuo leuhkii oikein olevansa sibelius-vastaava. ei paha jos pitää paikkansa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/icHEn -> Ubuntu -- Details of package musescore in lucid
<topyli> suomennettukin
<topyli> tämä voi olla tosi varteenotettava, kiitos tale
<tale> Eipä mitiä, hyvä kun osasin auttaa.
<lemonade> hmm
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-05
<I-Rod> mites tuon katsomon sai toimiin ihan normaalisti?
<Sysi> silverlight-siirtymän jälkeen ilmeiseti ei
<Sysi> paitsi jos on joku nappi vanhaan flash-tapaan
<I-Rod> toi moonlight systeemi ei ilmeisesti toimi?
<SipuliSopuli> aei
<SipuliSopuli> ne tarjoo vielä toistaseks kyllä sitä vanhaa playeriä
<SipuliSopuli> jossain siellä sivussa oli valinta sille...
<I-Rod> ok.
<SipuliSopuli> sillonki tarttee kyl kikkailla et näkee mut näkee ainakin XD
<I-Rod> toi silverlight on jokseenkin ainoa syy miksi joutuu vielä käyttämään wintoosaa.
<I-Rod> ostin tossa syksyllä katsomosta valioliigan kausikortin ja viime kesänä hankin €sportin playerin vuodeksi ja molemmat pyörii silverlightilla
<Sysi> onneks ei oo mitää syytä kattoa enempää normi- ku nettitelkkareitakaa
<I-Rod> empä minäkään telkkaria muuten pahemmin katsele, mutta eurosporttia ja valioliigaa tulee seurattua
<Kondensaattori> Tarvisin apua jälleen
<Kondensaattori> Löysin tulostus-laitteeni ajurit mutta ne on tar gz muodossa. Miten saan asennettua sen?
<Kondensaattori> Paketti on "CAPT_Printer_Driver_for_Linux_V200_uk_EN" ja se pitäs asentaa
<Sysi> tarrapallo ainaki pitänee purkaa
<jussukka> Moonlightista on olemassa beta, joka vastaa jo melkein Silverlight 3:sta.
<Sysi> mikä tulostin?
<Kondensaattori> Canon LBP 3010
<Sysi> jussukka: iirc katsomo vaatii nelosen
<Kondensaattori> Purin äsken ton paketin mutta mitä sille teen?
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iehSF -> Install Latest Linux Canon Printer Driver V2.0 Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Kondensaattori> kun mul on noi rakettipaketit niin millä komennol asennan?
<Kondensaattori> puretus jutus on noit debbei mut aina ei voida jotain täyttää
<Kondensaattori> cupsys esi
<Kondensaattori> tai cndrvcups-common
<Kondensaattori> Sain sorvattua ajurit mut miksi tulostin ei tulosta?
<Kondensaattori> brb
<Kondensaattori> Noni eli mulla pitäs olla ajurit ja majurit asennettu mutta miksi tulostin ei tulosta testisivua kun yritän
<Kondensaattori> 1 Töihin on tullu joku /dev/stdin joka odottaa vuoroa
<Kondensaattori> Kone väittää et on tulostettu vaikka tulostin ei ole tehnyt mitääbn
<Kondensaattori> Missä vika?
<Kondensaattori> Apuva?
<LapsangS> huomenta. mulla on semmonen ongelma, että about joka kolmannella käynnistyksellä läppärin wlan ei yhdistä verkkoon. kortti on rtl8187. Network manager-ikonissa punainen huutomerkki ja "laite ei valmis". sitten ku käynnistää uudelleen ni kaikki toimii.
<Sysi> LapsangS: todennäköisesti vaan vähän huono ajuri, sille ei paljoa liene tehtävissä
<LapsangS> Sysi: niin mäkin vähän luulen
<LapsangS> onneks sentään buutin jälkeen toimii
<Sysi> oma sanoo tuota jos ottaa napista pois ja suspendaa ja yrittää takaisin
<LapsangS> eikä kadota nettiä ku kerran yhdistää
<Sysi> ei ihan tukikysymys, onko meidän foorumilla nykyään kuvien auto-thumbnailiksi muuttaminen?
<Sysi> ts. uskallanko heittää tuon 1680×1680-kuvan sinne
<Kondensaattori> Miten saa päätteen kautta tietoon käyttiksen tiedot?
<muep> mistä tiedoista kyse?
<LapsangS> uname -a
<LapsangS> näyttää kernelin version yms
<Kondensaattori> Heitti vaan "Linux Asus 2.6.35-23-generic-pae #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:35:46 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux"
<Kondensaattori> Pitäis saada Xubuntun versio jne tietoon
<torde> cat /etc/issue näyttää distron (yleensä)
<torde> ubuntuilla ainakin, jos et oo muuttanu tota tiedostoa =)
<Kondensaattori> noni
<torde> uname -a kertoo mikä kerneli sulla on (eli se oleellinen tieto =)
<Kondensaattori> Nyt lähti tukifoorumille kysymys minun erikoisest tulostin ongelmast
<LapsangS> mun canon lide 35 skanneri tulostaa nopeammin linuxissa kuin natiivisti windowsissa canonin omilla draivereilla :P
<LapsangS> siis ei tulosta vaan skannaa lol
<Kondensaattori> :D
<Sysi> eri asetukset?
<LapsangS> sekin on mahdollista
<LapsangS> mut en wintoosassa saanu sitä ikinä toimimaan noin hyvin hehe
<aelen_v> Asensin kokeeksi Nvidian ajurin mutta palasin jockey:n käyttöön. Nyt kuitenkin ongelmana on, ettei DVB-ajuri ole saatavilla jockeyssä eikä DVB-tikku toimi. Miten palauttaa jockey entiselleen?
<Sysi> mikä dvb-kampe, ajuri ilmeisesti ennen ollut jockeyllä saatavissa?
<aelen_v> Kyllä ollut ajuri ennen jockeyssä. Ajuri on edelleenkin /lib:ssä. Joten ongelma on jossain muualla kuin itse ajurissa. af9015.fw
<tale> Kondensaattori: lsb_release -a
<aelen_v> Sysi: Oh-hoh. Eilisestä jatkunut tilanne ratkesi täysin käsittämättömästi. Poppakonstina tikun käyttö toisessa koneessa... ja no okei, myös ajurin uudelleen kopiointi /lib/firmwareen. Tai ehkä se olikin lopulta DKMS-paketin uudelleen asennus.
<bioterror> paha kyssäri
<bioterror> mulla oli kotihakemisto kryptattu (tyhmää, tiedän nyt) ja levy pamahti
<bioterror> tein imagen ddrescuella ja nyt mietin miten siihen pääsee käsiksi :D
<SipuliSopuli> tuota, kai sulla on se avain jossain tallessa?
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> alko ahistaa tovi sitten ihan t-ö-r-k-e-e-s-t-i kun tajusin että olin kryptannut
<SipuliSopuli> ...ei siis ole avainta tallella?
<bioterror> no ei taida olla, en muista kyllä luoneeni/saaneeni sellaista
<SipuliSopuli> siis, sse annetaan sulle ku kryptaat kotihakemiston
<SipuliSopuli> mut.. ..jos ei ole niin sit taitaa olla aika turha toivo saada tavaraa ulos
<bioterror> ellen dd if=image of=/dev/levy
<mjr> ei se ole tyhmää
<mjr> itse kyllä kryptaisin koko levyn, enkä nyt tiedä että miten toi kotihakemistokrypto toimii
<mjr> jos sulla on koko se levyimage tallessa niin on aika selvää että kyllä sieltä + sun salasanastasi tarvittavat tiedot löytyy sinne käsiksipääsemiseen
<bioterror> joo
<bioterror> googlettelen nyt aika palio
<mjr> helpoiten varmaan laittamalla se järjestelmä jonnekin ja loggaamalla sinne sisään...
<bioterror> http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/how-to-recover-crypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ieKlB -> How to recover crypted home directory in Ubuntu « goshawk's digital nest
<bioterror> tarvis bootata toisella medialla joka ois "live"
<mjr> se on se normi-ubuntu-asennuslevy
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> pääsin käsiksi
<bioterror> taino
<bioterror> .desktop -tiedosto ei mua lämmitä :D
<bioterror> oon kuiteski 70km päässä kotoa :D
<bioterror> mutta data on käpisteltävnä
<bioterror> jaa, sieltä löyty se sama encrypt-mount-private joka valittaa ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<bioterror> noh, voitolla ollaan
<bioterror> ehkä mä voisin hakea 1TB usb-levyn ja pistää dd:lla image sinne
<Sysi> ubuntun pitäis osata bootata GPT-osiotaululla olevalta levyltä?
<Sysi> pitäis tehä ubuntu-asennus usbitikulle jonka vois bootata  maciltä
<tale> Sysi: Olettaisin Grand Unified Bootloaderin version 2 osaavan tuommoisenkin bootin.
<Sysi> pitäis kyllä, mitenkähän toimii tuolla omppukoneella
<Sysi> ilmeisesti sen pitäis osata
<Sysi> usb:lle asennusta varten pitää nyppiä satalevyt irti?
<lemonade> hmm, oiskohan kukaan työstänyt vielä tda10024:lle ajuria
<Sysi> mikä se on
<lemonade> dvb-c piiri: http://www.conmixelec.com/en/ProView.aspx?id=51
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ifXLT -> Conmix
<Sysi> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/NXP_TDA1002x
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ifY7u -> NXP TDA1002x - LinuxTVWiki
<lemonade> juu, nuo on noita vanhempia jotka on tuettuna, mut ilmeisesti tda10024:ää ei tällä hetkellä työstä kukaan
<crope> lemonade: ei oo eikä kukaan oo tekemässäkään. ota siitä projekti
<lemonade> heh, jos vain osaisi tarpeeksi
<crope> siinä uudessa reddossa on tuo, missään muussa ei oo näkyny
<crope> aika hyvin tuntuu olevan vielä varastossa tda10023 jälellä
<lemonade> mä löysin tuommoisen tän sisältä: http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=14977
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ifZVq -> 14977 - AnySee E30 Combo Plu - Verkkokauppa.com
<crope> jaa sekö on sitte siinäki
<lemonade> ei toiminut tuolla sun tekemällä anysee-ajurilla
<crope> juu. mikä tuner ic siinä oli?
<crope> oliks siellä sellanen metallinen laatikko?
<crope> joku samsungin dnos ?
<crope> ei oo pitkä aika ku anyseen valmistajan kans oli juttua, puhu vielä tda10023 piireistä mutta mahto sekoittaa keskenään
<lemonade> samsungin juu, dnod44cdh086a / 100630 spl lukee päällä
<crope> jos siinä tosiaan on sama tin can tuner ja vain tuo DVB-C demodulaattori on vaihdettu uudempaan niin nappaat sniffit ja katot eroaako ne paljon nykysestä tda10023 ajurista. voi olla että saa samaan ajuriin pienelläki lisäyksellä tuen
<lemonade> joo, pitää kahtella ja jossen saa tuota pelittämään, niin saatan pistää tuon postissa sinulle
<lemonade> jos kiinnostaa?
<crope> pers* hommeli, nyt ei ole yhtään USB DVB-C laitetta markkinoilla joka toimis suoraan. TT CT-3650 vissiin saattas toimia tuoreemmilla ytimillä
<crope> ei ole aikaa nyt tuohon Anyseehen
<lemonade> ok
<crope> mutta jos kehtaa jonku sniffin napata niin voin vilasta että onko se kuinka paljon erilainen
<crope> arvata saattaa että uusin Anysee E7 malli kans tda10024. se tuleva E7 DVB-T2 on varmaan sonyn piireille tehty koska ei oo oikeen muita
<lemonade> joo, vähän vaikuttaisi että tuo tda10024 on yleistyvä trendi
<crope> silleen se menee että ku piirit loppuu niin vaihdetaan uuteen
<crope> ei oo vielä kukaan kysellyt E7 Anyseestä, mikropiltin testissä sellanen oli jo
<crope> mutta se vaikuttaa ominaisuuksiltaan samalta kuin E30 Combo mutta siinä vielä CI, kortinlukijan lisäksi
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-28
<Kurko> mitenkäs sed:illä muokataan tiedostoa? "sed -e 's/a/b/g' tiedosto > tiedosto" ei ihan toiminu
<czr> Kurko, XXXX foo.txt > foo.txt on huono tapa tehda asioita :-)
<czr> eli vika ei ole sed:issa, vaan ajatuksessa et voisit noin yleensakaan tehda
<czr> GNU sedin uudemmissa versioissa on -i vipu. eli seuraavasti:
<czr> sed -i -e 's/a/b/g/' tiedosto
<czr> vanhemmissa sit sed -e 's/a/b/g/' < tiedosto > toinen.tiedosto && mv toinen.tiedosto tiedosto
<Kurko> noniin taas oppi jotain uutta :)
<czr> hmm. mul on g:n jalkeen ylimaarainen slashy :-).
<czr> ota se pois.
<Finnish> Mistähän johtuu että ubuntun sammutus saattaa kestää jopa 15 minuuttia?
<Finnish> Any idea?
<Lynoure> joku prosessi ei kuole niin kuin pitäis, varmaan
<Lynoure> shutdown käskyn outputin voi ohjata fileeseen, mutta seuraakohan siitä jotain pahaa (varmaan :), mutta kokeilla voi)
<Lynoure> tai voihan siitä saada osviittaa kattomalla livenäkin, kun komentoriviltä on käskenyt
<Finnish> Mites se komentoriviltä tapahtuu?
<Finnish> Siis millä käskyllä?
<jjo> shutdown
<jjo> pääkäyttäjän oikeuksin ja perään vaikka now jotta se tapahtuisi heti
<inz> Eipä taida ite shutdown-käskyllä olla mitään outputtia
<jjo> nyt kun tarkemmin muistelee, niin mullakin oli aikoinaan jotain hidastelua sammuttamisessa
<jjo> se oli kuitenkin monta versiota sitten ja siihen löytyi ratkaisu googlella
<czr> kuitenkin gvfs jumissa
<Pekke> re-G: en ole vielä testannut, ja nyt näyttäisi (omasta kikkailusta johtuen) olla hieman muita ongelmia; kone yrittää latailla grubbia, mutta antaa muistaakseni Error 17.
<Pekke> tai vastaava...
<Pekke> taitaa olla se pxe asennus ainoa mahdollinen...
<jjo> onko muuten kenelläkään kokemusta ubuntu + intelin z68 piirisarja ja prossuun integroitu näytönohjain -kombosta?
<jjo> joutuuko taistelemaan vai meneekö heittämällä?
<Sysi> mulla virtualboxissa sammuu xubuntu vähän hitaasti, tallentuuko sammutuksen init vaimitäneon-viestit johonki?
<Sysi> oisko jossaki /var/log/dmesg.1
<re-G> Pekke: ok. no kyl sen pxe:n saa toimii jos jaksaa vähän säädellä
<UrB> joku pohti dv capturea joitain päiviä takaperin, eipä toimi ainakaan itsellä Kinolla edes ei-HD matsku
<UrB> tulee legopuuroa ruudulle
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-29
<yakc> aamut. mietin tässä, että miten voisin linkata kaksi ikkunaan toisiinsa niin, että voin siirtää toista liikuttamalla molempia ja ne myös aukeavat yhtä aikaisesti.
<czr_> yakc, varmaankin vaihtamalla johonkin ikkunamanageriin joka sallii skriptauksen/ohjelmoinnin
<Henkru> oisko kellään ideaa miten saada pycurl python3:seen?
<Rebolledo> :)
<orava> nyt olis aika kiperä tilanne, toivottavasti joku osaisi auttaa. elikkä tilanne on tämä: http://rmc.kuvat.fi/kuvat/levyt.png
<orava> nuo RAW osiot ovat ext4 osioita, tai ainakin olivat hetki sitten ennen kuin lähin koittamaan luomaan NTFS osiota tuohon unallocatedille
<orava> tyhmyyksissäni en tajunnut että windows yrittää luoda dynaamiseks koko levyn
<orava> eli nyt taitaa olla partition table sekasin mutta formatointia en ole tehnyt, eli mitenköhän saisin kaikki 3 osiota vielä pelastettu?
<Sysi> niin mikä ei toimi?
<Iltsu> eiks se puhu RAW:sta vaa sen takii ku ei windows ymmärrä ext:n päälle
<Sysi> tunnistiko windows aiemmin jotenki erilailla nuo levyt
<orava> joo
<orava> nuo nyt muuttuivat keltaisiksi tuon takia
<orava> en uskalla bootata vielä ennen kuin olen uuden live-cd:n saanut poltettua
<orava> luulen että grub on mennyt myös paskaks tuon seurauksena
<Iltsu> asensit windowsin myöhemmi?
<Iltsu> se ylikirjottaa mbr:n
<orava> siinä ei ole ongelmaa. kaikki toimi nätisti. äsken vain menin vahingossa muuttamaan koko levyn dynaamiseksi windowsista
<Iltsu> aaoke
<orava> ja nyt edes ext2explorerilla en pääse käsiksi kyseisiin osioihin
<orava> eli pisti vissiin osio taulukon sekaisin
<orava> ja nyt olis tarkoitus jotenkin pelastaa nuo 3 osiota
<orava> noni, nyt boottaan ja katsotaan mitä käy
<Sysi> menisköhän enemmän rikki jos muuttais levyn takasi
<orava> ei pystynyt
<orava> ei boottaa nyt ollenkaan. koitan laittaa aluks grubin kuntoon
<orava> nyt sama gpartedissa näyttää tältä http://rmc.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Screenshot+at+2011-11-29+181651.png
<orava> live-cd:llä olen nyt sisällä
<orava> milläs komennolla asennan grub2:sen tuolle /dev/sda3:lle
<Sysi> !grub2
<lubotu3`> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<orava> grub-install /dev/sda3 komennolla nähtävästi
<Sysi> ei sen nykyään pitäis nuin..
<orava> näyttää kyllä aika pahalta, en pysty mounttaamaan live cd:ltä mitään
<orava> nyt ketuttaa kyllä ihan hevletisti.
<orava> ei onnistu edes grubin asennus
<tale> orava: Jos tiedostojärjestelmien päälle ei ole kirjoitettu, tiedot mahdollisesti saa sieltä kyllä luettua.
<tale> orava: Tässä kohta 5. http://porixi.l-a.fi/Vinkkejä
<orava> sain onneks win7 recovery cd:llä korjattua bootin. grubin asennus nimittäin ei onnistunut. nyt poistin nuo linux ostiot (RAW) tuosta dynaamisesta ja katotaan mitä live cd nyt sanoo
<orava> gparted sanoo yhdestä osiosta e2label: bad magic number in super-block while trying open /dev/sda1 Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<orava> jos formation olemassa olevan ext4 osion (johon en pääse käsiks) uudelleen ext4:ksi niin säilyykö data?
<ath> Ei, sen jälkeen sieltä ei enää helposti kaiva mitään.
<ath> Itseasiassa datan kaivamiseksi sitä osiota ei tarvitse eikä saa muuttaa mitenkään.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-30
<Finnish> Exällä probleema: Olen tehnyt sille videon etänä ja kun se tallentaa sen nettipalvelusta (ge.tt) niin se eka lataa sen videon ja suoraan rupeaa soittamaan sitä elokuvasoittimella ja se ei tallennu kovolle
<Finnish> Kai se johonkin väliaikaiskansioon menee josta sen vois copypastettaa kovolle tallennettavaksi?
<Finnish> Eli missä se temp-kansio ois?
<anger>  /tmp?
<Finnish> Miten sinne pääsee nautiluksen kautta
<Finnish> Exä ei mitenkään niin haka oo nörttäilyssä
<Finnish> Ite en ainakaan löytäny sitä nautiluksen kautta vaikka mahdollistin piilotetut kansiot
<tale> Finnish: clive tai vastaava mahdollisesti osaisi tallentaa videon tiedostoon.
<Finnish> Se asia korjaantui...
<Finnish> Exä ei ollu osannu etsiä oikeasta Lataukset-kansiosta sitä videota... Naiset
<tale> Finnish: En enää nykyään osaa flash-videoita copioida tiedostoksi, kun enää ei /tmp hakemistossa ole flashjotain tiedostoa videon katselun aikana.
<tale> On mullakin hukassa noi, kun joka selain pistää eri paikkaan ne ladatut tiedostot.
<ninnnu> ne videot on nykyäpn /procissa flash-prosessin pidin alla
<ninnnu> fd-hakemistossa
<inz> On ne siellä tempissä, missä ennenkin, mutta vaan poistettuina
<inz> Jonka takia niitä pitää käpistellä procin kautta, jos niitä haluaa
<ninnnu> kattoo ls -l:llä oikean ja ottaa cp:llä talteen
<Lsi> chromella ne on jossain ~/.cache/google-chrome/ ..jne
<Guest4867> hello
<tale> Muistaako joku, onko Ubuntu Live-rompulla wipe -komento mukana?
<czr> tale, apt-get install wipe? :-)
<tale> czr: Vastaako tuo kysymykseeni?
<czr> epäsuorasti kyllä, olettaen että sul on toimiva netti kun ajat liveä
<tale> czr: Eli sinä tiedät, ettei Ubuntu live-levyillä ole wipe-komentoa mukana?
<czr> en tiedä
<tale> czr: No ei tosta asennustavan kertomisesta sitten ole mitään apua (ja olisin sen tiennyt itsekin).
<czr> tale, ok. en tiennyt mitä olet tekemässä.
<hahlo> minusta wipe ei ole mukana ainakaan perusasennuksessa
<tale> czr: Tarttis tyhjentää kiintolevyjä, ja koitan etsiä Live-cd:n jossa olisi wipe valmiiksi, niin ei tarvi asentaa koneeseen mitään eikä pistää nettipiuhaa kiinni.
<hahlo> itsekkin asensin juuri tänään
<hahlo> wipen
<czr> tale, itse olen käyttäny dbania noihin tilanteisiin
<tale> czr: Mikä on dban?
<czr> buuttaava iso, saa myös tikulta toimimaan (linux-kuitenkin, mut vartavasten tuota varten tehty)
<czr> http://www.dban.org/
<tale> czr: Kiitos linkistä ja vinkistä.
<czr> np
<tale> czr: Hmm, kuvauksen mukaan dban tyhjentää kaikki kiintolevyt joihin se pääsee käsiksi. Pitääkin varoa kun kokeilee.
<czr> juup. tuotantoympäristössä se on yleensä se mitä halutaan
<czr> mut kaipa toi nykyinen versio kyseleepi ensin, ei se muistaakseni suorilta käsiltä lähteny kuitenkaan :-)
<avsu> Mistähän versiosta lähtien chromium ajaa flashia sandboxissa? Ja tekeekö se sen automaattisesti, vai pitääkö säätää jostain?
<avsu> Onko se jo ubuntu 10.04:ssa, vai uudemmassa?
<Sysi> en usko että ainakaa lucidissa jos vieläkää on ylipäätään saatavilla
<Sysi> en kyllä ihan vasta oo katellu enkä tiiä miten päivittyy repoissa
<avsu> ai se on niin tuore juttu? hmm
<Sysi> chromella windowsilla on ollu aika kauan, linuxilla ei oo ainakaa kauaa ollu jos on vieläkää ja ollenkaa chromiumissa
<avsu> joo, kiitos.
<Sysi> en löydä mistää tietoa että ois vielä tuota ollenkaan linuxilla
<avsu> En minäkään löydä. Ajellaan sitten vmwarella selainta toistaiseksi. Foliohattu päällä :)
<Sysi> mmh, apparmor ei taida tarjota sandboxia niinku selinux
<torde> onko flash muka vmwaren pyörittämisen hankaluuden korvaava tietoturva-aukko?
<avsu> joo, täytyy kokeilla myös muitakin vaihtoehtoja...
<anger> Kysytääs täältäkin scannerisoftasuosituksia
<Mkaysi> /Pinh
<Mkaysi> /Ping
<Mkaysi> /ping
<Sysi> Mkaysi: teet jotain väärin
<anger> kde:n acquireimages ei oikein riittävä
<Mkaysi> Hups, anteeksi. Väärä kanava (ZNC autoattach liittyi väärään aikaan)
<anger> voisi esim. monisivusia asiakirjoja printtailla pdf:ksi
<inz> simple-scan?
<Sysi> onko xsane vanha juttu
<tale> Xsane on hyvä, jos vähän näkee vaivaa opetella käyttämään. simple-scan sitävastoin on tosiaan yksinkertainen, ja toiminee tosta vaan.
<re-G> xsane on joo paras, vaik ei oo kauheen vakaa sekään, ja ainakaan HP:n kanssa ei toiminut usean sivun skannaus arkinsyötöstä
<re-G> kävin kaikki linux-softat läpitte. HP:n oma cli-softa oli ainoa, jolla toimi toi usean sivun juttu.
<czr_> re-G, saatko kaynnistettya sen skannauksen skannerista?
<czr_> silleen et siina on joku nappi ja kun sita painaa niin hommat alkaa tapahtua?
<re-G> czr_: saahan sillä toki kopioitua, mutta mille koneelle se älyäis mennä :) ..vai meinaatko että jonneki usb-tikulle tunkis ne
<czr_> eiku siis et softa linuxissa odottaa "eventtia" skannerilta, ja sit ku painaa nappia skannerissa, niin se joko kaynnistaa skannaussoftan, tai sit skannaussofta aloittaa uuden skannaustyon automaagiesti
<czr_> ettei tarvi hiirellä/näppiksellä tehdä mitään, kun kuitenkin on niitä skannerin papruja laittamassa
<re-G> jaa enpäs tiedä moisesta
<re-G> kävin hakee sukulaiselle lacien network spacen. hieno ominaisuus, että kun ei ole tallentanut mitään ja laittaa raid1:n päälle niin synkkaa levyjä seuraavat 3 tuntia :)
<czr_> 3 tuntia on aika vähän
<re-G> nojoo, mutta mitä synkattavaa tyhjissä levyissä on :)
<re-G> normaalisti raidin asettaminen tyhjille levyille vie prosessina muutaman sekunnin
<re-G> korkeintaan
<mjr> jos se ei-hyötykäytössä oleva tila ei ole synkassa niin on hankala tarkistaa synkan olemassaolo myöhemmin. Ellei nyt sit tietty pidä erillistä kirjanpitoa siitä että mihin lohkoihin on kirjoitettu joskus. Ei vissiin ole jaksettu laittaa.
<mjr> söishän se muistia ja vähän tehoa sitä mukaa kuin niihin kirjoitettais
<mjr> mutta voihan tuota enivei käyttää synkatessa
<ronsku14> moi
<ronsku14> mistä näkee linux serveri komennot
<andyn> lyhytikäinen rölli
<andyn> konsoliin kirjottaa sudo rm -rf / niin saa ebin remote rcon super user moden jokaikiseen counter strike palve limeen
<Iltsu> mikäs olis oikee vastaus :p
<Iltsu> ls $PATH?
<Iltsu> ei toimi näköjää
<czr_> pari kertaa painaa tabia putkeen niin siinähän ne näkee
<Iltsu> niijoo ku tossa on noi kaksoispisteet
<Iltsu> niipä tosiaa
<skfin> czr_: Niinno toi on se helppo ratkaisu.
<skfin> Itse ajattelin jotain tämmöistä: echo -n $PATH | xargs -d : -I {} find {} -maxdepth 1 -executable -type f -printf '%P\n' | sort -u
<andyn> cut ja xargs kävi mielessä mutten jaksanut päässä formuloida
<skfin> Tai sitten compgen -c | sort -u
<skfin> Se kait on tosin bash-only kun ei mun zsh:ssä toimi, ennen olen kubuntussa ja bashilla lähinnä tuota käyttänyt
<skfin> Tai sitten se on vain vanhentunut tai jotain
<skfin> Tuo xargs ainakin luulisi toimivan kaikisss
<skfin> kaikissa*
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-01
<czr> hmm. xargsilla purkaa delimitterit. taitaa olla se virallinen Vuoden Ainoa Kerta Kun Oppii Jotain Uutta UNIX-työkalusta :-). kiitos skfin
<tale> czr: Käytä GNU-työkaluja. Niissä on jokaisessa tarkentimia niin paljon kuin aakkosten isot ja pienet korjaimet antaa myöten, ja -- kera long optioiden mukana vielä lisää.
<tale> Varmasti oppii jotain uutta joka kerta kun lukee man-sivun.
<czr> tale, en mä muita käytäkään, mut suurin osa noista optioista on turhia. toi skfinin -d oli kerrassaan ihan hyödyllinen, oisin muuten iteroinut for/cut:illa ja ajanut finding useampaan kertaan. tai no, sehän tapahtuu tuossakin, mut pitäis kirjoittaa enemmän
<skfin> czr: Jaa. No oleppa hyvä..
<andyn> compgen lienee bashismi kun en miessivua löytänyt
<tale> andyn: Juu, se on bashin sisäänrakennettu komento. man bash kertoo siitä.
<tale> andyn: ja komennolla type -a compgen huomaa se on sisäänrakennettu.
<yakc> hmph, onks toi ihan tavallista, että toi yle-dl lataa vaan 99,9%
<yakc> ainakin mulla nyt kaikki 4 latausta mennyt niin
<yakc> en mä tiedä jääkö sieltä puuttumaan sit jotain tms? ei toi ainakaan korruptoituneelta muuten vaikuttanut nätisti pyöri. yhdessä latauksessa kyllä oli sellainen latauskuvio puolisen sekuntia
<tommi> Osaako joku sanoa onko seuraava oikean moinen rimpsu, kun haluan kopioida muistitikun sisällön ihan kaikkineen osioineen päivineen toiselle identtiselle tikulle: dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sdc
<Sysi> ei
<Sysi> pelkkä /dev/sdb jos ihan koko tikun haluat, sdb1 on tikun ensimmäinen osio
<tommi> ok, entäs, pitääkö tuon toisen tikun olla täysin tyhjä, vai valmiiksi osioitu?
<Sysi> no osiotkinhan tulee tuossa kuten sanoit
<Sysi> se kopioi joka bitin tikulta toiselle
<tommi> ok, näin ajattelinkin, mutta parempi varmistaa tässä vaiheessa ennen kun laittaa koneen raksuttamaan
<Sysi> elä ainakaan pidä mitään dataa mitä kaipaat tikulle jolle kopioit
<tommi> joo, se kohdetikku on ihan pakasta vedetty. asensin ensimmäiselle tikulle yavdr ja halusin siitä toiselle identtiselle tikulle kopion hajoamisen yms varalle kopion, mutta en halunnut asentaa enää uudestaan, koska nuo tikut kuluttaa asennukseen ~8h aikaa :(
<tommi> pitäisikö ddllä vilistä päätteessä jotain tilatietoja?
<Wompatti> tommi: ei. Se ilmoittaa paljonko on kirjoitettu kun tulee valmista.
<Wompatti> Tai jos jotain menee pieleen.
<tommi> ok, eli pitää vain odottaa niin kauan, että ruutuun ilmaantuu jotain
<gildean> clonezillalla onnistuu kätsästi myös tikkujen kopiointi
<gildean> ja nykyään myös massakopiointi suoraan yhestä niin moneen ku uskaltaa kerralla laittaa
<yakc> äsken oli mystinen ubuntutiltti
<yakc> ffox eikä xchat toiminut, tai saanut yhteyttä
<yakc> mutta mm. torrentit ja empathy toimi
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-02
<czr> dns rikki?
<heikki_> mulla? en tiedä, isp on tollanen kakka
<czr> yakc:illa
<heikki_> no mullakin varmaan, kun näkyy ip
<czr> sulla vain puuttuu reverse (PTR). se ei ole vielä et on "dns rikki" :-)
<heikki_> no totta
<heikki_> no conffit kusee ispillä
<heikki_> nordea kyl kusee
<heikki_> oon yrittäny puol tuntia maksaa yhtä laskua
<heikki_> Yhteys palvelimeen alustettiin kesken latauksen.
<czr> ah, noi paikallisten puhelinlafkojen isp-toiminnat on aina niin laadukasta.. :-)
<heikki_> joo
<n1ko> eipä isommillakaan kehumista ole
<czr> joo, niillä kai on jotain ongelmia tänään.
<n1ko> sonera juuri tänä vuonna viimitteeksi kusi viewien kanssa
<czr> veronpalautukset maksettiin kahtena yms..
<heikki_> joo
<heikki_> mulle tuli yhtenä vain veronpalautus nordeaan
<czr> n1ko, juu ei ole kehumista. isojen laatu vain on tasaista (huonoa) kaikkialla. pienempien kans pitää aina arpoa et mitä kukin on onnistunu sotkemaan eritavoin
<heikki_> :)
<heikki_> pääsin jo siihen pisteeseen että pitäis vahvistaa toi maksu
<heikki_> en kyl tiiä onko kovin turvallista tällasten katkojen aikana rahaa liikutella ollenkaan... mutta en nyt jaksa välittää
<czr> heikki, laita palautetta network-team@jnt.fi :lle ("saisiko kuluttajalinkkeihin toimivat PTR:t" riittänee)
<czr> samalla voit testata onko niilllä edes yhtä ihmistä joka ymmärtää jotain
<n1ko> tai suomea
<heikki_> czr: enempi mua kiinnostais IPv6 ku PTR
<n1ko> jnt.fi esimerkiksi on ruotsiks
<heikki_> joo, no tää on umpi ruottalainen paikkakunta
<n1ko> heikki_: tunnelit toimii jos välttämättä haluaa
<heikki_> tai no ei nyt ihan umpi, vain 55% on ruottalaisia, naapurikunnassa sentään yli 80% on ruottalaisia :)
<heikki_> n1ko: tunneli on jo :)
<heikki_> ois kiva olla ihan "natiivi" tms
<czr> heikki, pitääks mun sulle sekin muotoilla valmiiksi?
<heikki_> czr: :D
<heikki_> ei se auta
<heikki_> kysytty on... "ei ole resursseja"
<czr> oikeasti, ihmiset joskus. joku vuosi pidän irkkiretriitin etten vastaa yhteenkään kysymykseen.
<czr> nauran vain hiljaisesti partaani kotona
<czr> "tuohonkin tietäisin vastauksen, khihihii"
<heikki_> :)
<n1ko> heikki_: osta halpa virtuaalikone (tahi vpn), problem solved :)
<czr> "aiai, väärin meni toiki, tsk tsk"
<andyn> huomenta
<heikki_> jaa meinaat vps?
<andyn> onkos synapticsille jotain taikaloitsua, jolla voi disabloida touchpadin alareunasta tietynsuuruisen alueen?
<czr> eiku osta halpa vpn.. :-)
<heikki_> mikä on vpn?
<czr> huomenta andyn
<n1ko> haluat v6:n ja et tiedä mikä on vpn?
<czr> virtual private network. saat ihan oman verkon mikä on ipv6.
<n1ko> mielenkiintoista :)
<heikki_> niin siis miksi vpn pitäisi "ostaa"? ihmettelin että jos tarkoitatkin jotakin muuta
<czr> no kaikkihan tietää että v6 on ainakin 50% enemmän kuin v4, miksei sitä haluais
<heikki_> no kyl sen haluaa, eri asia maksaisko siitä mitään ;)
<andyn> v6 keittää aamukahvit ja tekee mummosi perunkirjoituksen
<andyn> ja parantaa syövän
<heikki_> :)
<heikki_> kaverilla muuten haimasyöpä.. :\ maannu nyt 2 viikkoa kotona. välistä kävi hoidossa
<andyn> ai sä tunnet steven
<czr> ei sais nauraa mut..
<heikki_> hä, en tunne ketää steveä
<czr> se ajaa mesella.
<n1ko> ei steve taida kauheasti ajella millään enää
<heikki_> kuka on steve?
<czr> jobz.
<n1ko> heikki_: laita googleen "steve"
<n1ko> :)
<czr> n1ko, steve irwin? :-)
<n1ko> mulla ainakin kaks ekaa hittiä on jobs =)
<heikki_> joo näemmä
<n1ko> onks kellään muulla muuten sellasta ettäkun ubuntussa (siis perus unity yms.) lukitsee ruudun jää nuo palkit silti vielä näkyviin
<n1ko> kaikki muu menee mustaksi, kuten aikasemminkin, mutta nyt 11.10:n myötä jäänyt noi unityn palkit (ylä- että sivu) näkyviin
<heikki_> en oo jaksanu unityy ku se ei ollu yhteensopiva ihan täysin mun conffiksien kanssa
<heikki_> tai kait sen sais conffattua sillainki että toimis. mut sloppy focus ei tykkää siitä että on valikot ruudun yläreunassa ikkunan yläreunan sijaan
<n1ko> mä en oo oikein keksinyt tälle korvaajaa
<n1ko> periaatteessa classic gnomeen vois palata mutten oo nähnyt kriittiseksi
<heikki_> Gnome3 !
<yakc> myunityä voiskin kokeilla. se vaikutti kivalta
<n1ko> kde on katastrofi ja xfce on kehitysvammainen gnome2
<yakc> tviikkaukseen
<heikki_> mä ihastuin gnome kolmoseen heti
<heikki_> ainoastaan yks vika, en tiedä voiko senkin korjata: Alt+Tab näyttää kaikkien desktoppejen ohjelmat, vai mikä se on nimeltään, workspace
<Tm_T> n1ko: aika, öö, räikeää ilmaisua
<n1ko> Ei jaksa kaunistella
<n1ko> ja subjektiivistahan tämä on
<n1ko> se käli ei sovellu mun ajatusmaailmaan ja se on edelleen hemmetin kankea ja epävakaa
<n1ko> jotenkin siitä tulee sellanen mielikuva että on otettu windows xp, koitettu katsoa mitä muut tekee ja sitten liimata sen päälle kaikkea mahdollista
<n1ko> tulipa testattua gnome3 uudelleen
<n1ko> näköjään edelleen defaultti on että primary displaylla wp vaihtuu, secondarylla ei
<n1ko> hassua, tuo on siis vissiin oikeasti harkittu juttu eikä vaan kämmi
<n1ko> tää gnome3 kyllä toimii paremmin kuin mitä aiemmissa testeissä
<n1ko> tuntuu tosi sulavalta eikä oo kymmen minsan aikana viel crashannut
<heikki_> :)
<tale> Pitää olla v8.
<Tekno_> R4
<Evilmarks> moro  mutta voiko asentaa ubuntun virtual pc kun käytin windows 7 ja poistin ubuntu ja tahdon sen virtual pc jos joku tietää tämän
<Kurko> no sehän oli selvästi kysytty :)
<paww> yritin vähän lukea tota kysymystä mutta melko toivottomalta tuntui :)
<Iltsu> haha
<Iltsu> 22:17:15 < Evilmarks> moro  mutta voiko asentaa ubuntun virtual pc kun käytin windows 7 ja poistin ubuntu ja tahdon sen virtual pc jos joku tietää tämän
<Iltsu> asd
<jaska__> Voisin melkein lyödä Ubuntusta vetoa että tällä kanavalla ei kukaan puhu ainakaan viiteen minuuttiin
<jaska__> :D
<skfin> Nojoo
<Sysi> mukaanlukien itsensä?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-03
<anger> Eikö se sääntö ollut vähän se, että tällä kanavalla idlataan
<anger> Ja jos on jotain asiaa, niin se hoidetaan #toisaalla
<anger> Ei häiritse joinien ja parttien seuraamista
<ighea> anger: no nyt jumankikuli palataan taas vanhaan perinteiseen eikä aleta kapinoimaan siellä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-04
<tale> http://viikonvalo.fi/GnuPG
<15SAAI16E> no heh
<skfin> Oli ihanasti vähän aikaa freenode epäsynkissä
<skfin> Tai jotkut kanavat
<skfin> Yhteisön kokous alkaa 7 min kuluttua #ubuntu-fi-tiimit -kanavalla, tervetuloa osallistumaan.
<skfin> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-fi/282/detail/
<eiosaa> päivää
<eiosaa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<eiosaa> latasin ubuntun tikulle näillä ohjeilla
<eiosaa> valitsin oletukseksi biossin boot valikosta
<eiosaa> usb tikun
<eiosaa> mutta kun käynnistän koneen tulee aina "no conconfiguration file found"
<eiosaa> missä voisi olla ongelma?
<thinkit> kokeile tehdä uudestaan?
<tale> Toimiiko Ubuntun asennustaltion teko USB-tikulle jollain menetelmällä luotettavasti? En esimerkiksi tolla pendrivelinuxilla ole ikinä onnistunut tekemään toimivaa tikkua, kun taas Debianin asennusohjeen mukaan toimimalla debianin on saanut joka kerta sille samalla USB-tikulle.
<Sysi> unetbootin on toiminu aika luotettavasti, usb-creator ubuntulta myöskin
<Mkaysi2> Unetbootin.sf.net illä ainakin toimii
<tale> Kannattaisiko tuohon Quick -ohjeeseen lisätä maininta, että jos ei onnistu niin lukee FromUSBStick -artikkelin, jossa muun muassa UnetBootin mainitaan.
<Sysi> tikun nollaus dd:llä, osiotaulun uusimisella ja formatoinnilla on aika hyvä, vaikka tuo yks tikku ei taida silti bootata oikein millää
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-26
<elias_a> Iltaa, arvon Ubuntuistit!
<elias_a> Nyt kertokaatten minulle: mikä Suomessa yleisesti kaupan oleva WLAN-tikku menee ns. heittämällä Ubuntuun ja jossa on kuitenkin hyvä RF-osa.
<elias_a> Käyttöcase: Kerrostalon 1. kerroksessa asuva vanhus.
<anacron> muistelisin että edimax EW-781 on suht kivuton
<anacron> saatan olla kyllä väärässä ubuntun suhteen, raspberry pi:llä ainakin onnistuu kivasti
<anacron> zydas zd1211rw on vissiin myös helppo
<anacron> sellainen mulla itseasiassa onkin
<n1ko> ja todella epävakaa
<n1ko> mulla on tollaset a-linkin ja telewellin antennilliset rpi:lle
<n1ko> kummatki pelaa, en ulkoa muista chipsettejä
<n1ko> tais olla <30e vk.fi:ssä
<n1ko> alinkin ei tosin toimi ap-modessa
<shanttu> Muistaako joku sellainen virityksen nimeä, jolla pystyi helposti tekemään tyyliin 'kun vga-piuha sisään, aja tämä komento'. Oli muistaakseni omgubuntussa taannoin.
<robotti^> kivuton avuton
<Kilpuri> elias_a:  ASUS USB-N10
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/s?s=1&q=asus+usb-n10&submit=Hae
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/GzhlQ7 -> Haku | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<Kilpuri> Myös tämä ZyXel toimii
<Kilpuri> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/catalog/3690c/USB-vaylaan-150Mbps/ZyXEL
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/r8sCha -> USB-väylään 150Mbps | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<Kilpuri> Tätäkin kirjoitan tommoisen Zyxelin kanssa ja toi ASUS-tikku on toisessa koneessa.
<mjr> Tsih "erittäin nopean USB 2.0 -liitännän avulla". Onhan se toki tohon käyttöön tarpeeks nopea, ei siinä mitään, mutta lievä hype :)
<kirvesAxe> :)
<Kilpuri> Noin halpaa pitää yrittää kehua vähän, vaikka on noita tarinoita kuultu kalliimmistakin laitteista.
<kirvesAxe> Super ladatut lataus nopeudet
<Iltsu> onks jollai jotai kokemust langattomist headseteist, mikä ois jees? ostin tommosen bt-härdellin mut eihä sitä sit voinukkaa käyttää koneen kans ku ne tiputtaa äänenlaadun paskaks ku alkaa mikkiä käyttämää
<Kilpuri> Mikä sen liikkeen nimi on jossa myydään oheistuotteita, esim. niitä pehmo-TUXeja ja mukeja yms.
<Kilpuri> Löysin jo.
<Kilpuri> http://www.linuxmall.com.br/home
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Kiitos!
<Kilpuri> [21:10]	elias_a	Kilpuri: Kiitos! <--tohon oli helppo vastata, kun nämä minun ostokseni ovat alle puoli vuotta vanhoja ja toinen noista on 2 viikkoa vanha.
<Kilpuri> elias_a: siinä  Asus wlan tikun laatikossa on pingviininkuvakin.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-27
<elias_a> Huomenta!
<elias_a> Vielä tuohon eiliseen kyselyyni niistä mokkuloista: tajusin vasta nyt miten pieniä ne ovat.
<elias_a> Onko niissä minkälainen kuuluvuus? Noin pieneen koteloon ei kovin kummoista antennia mahdu...
<tale> elias_a: Kuuluvuus riittää taajamissa, tukiasemat on niin taajassa.
<tale> elias_a: Syrjemmällä voi joutua hankkimaan lisäantennin, joissain mokkuloissa on liitin, ja virityksellä saa semmoisiinkin joissa ei liitintä ole.
<tale> elias_a: Sekin voi auttaa, kun ostaa  5 metrin USB-jatkojohdon ja pistää mokkulan ikkunaan kiinni.
<tale> elias_a: Mieluiten sille puolelle taloa, jossa tukiasema on.
<elias_a> tale: Lähinnä mietin sitä, että kun laitteen kotelo ja sitä myöden antenni on pieni, tiuhaan rakennetussa taajamassa saattaa tulla ongelmaksi hajaheijastukset ja sen kaltaiset ilmiöt.
<elias_a> Pieni antenni on aina herkempi moisille.
<elias_a> Tässä käyttöcasessa on kyse vanhuksista, joille tehdään videopuheluyhteys läppärillä ja nämä vanhuksethan tyypillisesti asuvat kerrostaloissa alakerroksissa.
<jpsalova> Eikä aikaisemmin ollut puhe wlan-laitteista?
<elias_a> Oho - onkos tässä puhuttu ristiin
<jpsalova> Kun kuulostaa, että nyt puhutaan jo 3g-mokkuloista kenties.
<elias_a> Ei hemmetti - kauhee pohtiminen ja mulla oli itse asiassa eilen ajatusvirhe.
<elias_a> Tarkoitin 3g-tikkua mutta menin sitten kuitenkin kirjoittamaan WLAN-tikuista.
<elias_a> Pahoittelen aiheuttamaani sekaannusta.
<tale> En seurannut keskustelua eilen, eli en sekaantunut.
<elias_a> Edelleen saa heittää vinkkejä 3g-tikuista, joissa hyvä kuuluvuus ja jotka toimivat Ubuntussa heittämällä.
<anacron> google antaa nopeemmin vastauksia :)
<Tm_T> anacron: google ei kerro suorilta käyttökokemuksia
<anacron> kyll se kertoo about kaiken muun paitsi mistä kannattaa suomessa ostaa kyseinen tikku
<tale> Huawein mokkulat on viime aikoina toiminut hyvin ja heittämällä Ubuntussa. Kun on tarpeeksi uusi Ubuntun versio.
<tale> Uusia malleja tulee myyntiin niin taajaan, ettei jaksa seurata.
<tale> Käy kaupassa kysymässä, ja osta sellainen jossa paketin päällä luvataan toimivan Linuxissa.
<jpsalova> Kannattaakohan huuto.netistäkin katsella.
<elias_a> Ei kannata tässä kohtaa ostella käytettyjä kun niitä ostetaan muutama ihan työnä tehtävään projektiin.
<elias_a> Saa ne maksaa - tuosta kuuluvuudesta on vain hankala löytää mitään tietoa.
<n1ko> osta telakan kanssa
<n1ko> kun sieltä rj45 pihalle niin ei tarvii miettiä toimiiko neekerimajassa vai ei
<elias_a> Häh?
<n1ko> dna:lta just haettiin pari ( http://n1ko.salaliitto.com/codecamp_interweb.jpg ) ja nuo toimi ihan ok
<n1ko> mitä nyt ihan aivokuollut konffattavuus ja pakkonatti
<n1ko> ja saahan noita muutakin + markkinoilla on n+1 wlan-purkkia johon tikkuja voi törkkiä
<elias_a> n1ko: Ai niin tuollaisiakin on.
<elias_a> Pitääpä katsoa nuo telakkajutskat. Lähtökohtaisesti kuitenkin mahdollisimman yksinkertainen setuppi on tässä tavoitteena.
<elias_a> Käyttäjät tosiaan ovat vanhuksia ja niin yksinkertaisena pidetään kokonaisuus kuin mahdollista.
<n1ko> jooh, sitä mä tos katselin kun puhelit
<n1ko> ja mun mielestä tollanen on pirusti simppelimpi kuin debugata miksi ne mokkulan ajurit taas pissii
<n1ko> esim itse tunasin tuon kuvassakin näkyvän e220:n kanssa just ja vaikka se on parhaiten tuettu tikku (afaik) niin sillekkin piti kirjottaa udev-magiaa
<anacron> elias_a: mites tukiasemat joissa on mokkula?
<n1ko> kun se koko laite putoili randomisti alas
<anacron> näköjään siitä sanottiinkin jo
<elias_a> Piuhahässäkän välttäminen tässä on kyllä tarpeellista.
<anacron> no mut kaks piuhaa lisää säästää aika paljon säätöö
<elias_a> Kun tavoite on se, että se vanhus saa yhtä nappia painamalla sen koneen käyntiin ja työpöydällä on kuvake, millä saa videopuhelun hoitajalle.
<elias_a> Sen se vanhus vielä voi ymmärtää, että koneeseen ei tule sähköä mutta jos tukariin ei tule sähköä niin sen debuggaaminen onkin sitten jo haastavampaa.
<elias_a> n1ko: Muistatko minkälaista udev-magiaa se tarvitsi?
<anacron> onks kyseessä läppäri vai pöytäkone
<elias_a> Vanhoja läppäreitä.
<anacron> joo no sit toki turha piuhasotku on vähän turhaa
<anacron> mikshän kirjotin kaks kertaa turhaa, ei oo aivot ihan hereillä, piti kirjoittaa ylimääräinen piuhasotku
<anacron> saunalahden foorumeilta löytyy jonkin verran asiaa noista mokkuloista ubuntun kera, oon sieltä joskus hakenut tietoa
<n1ko> elias_a: siis pienen purkan kirjoitin että kun kone tunnistaa sen laitteen pluggaantuneen se soittaa heti uusiksi
<elias_a> anacron: Kiitos vinkistä! Käynpä vilkuilemassa.
<elias_a> n1ko: Pluggaantuneen? Siis kun se on liitetty?
<n1ko> niin, kuten sanoin se bugaa silleen että randomisti se laite putoaa pois ja plugaantuu uusiksi. Aivan kuin joku nyppäisi piuhan irti ja kytkisi uudelleen
<n1ko> tuo pitää huolen siitä, että se soittaa aina uusiksi
<n1ko> tää on vaan esimerkki siitä,että laitteet jotka on parhaiten tuettu ei nekään toimi täydellsiesti :)
<n1ko> imho tollanen erillinen tukari mistä vanhus voi nyppiä virtoja irti suoraan piuhasta ja laittaa takasin on huomattavasti helpompi kuvio kuin soittaa sillä ubuntulla
<n1ko> ja ihmetellä mystisiä erroreita mitä se heittää
<n1ko> mutta niin :)
<elias_a> Viestin tämän eteenpäin.
<elias_a> Ihan hyvä pointti kyllä.
<anacron> mulle tuli lähinnä aluks mieleen että ton hoitais helposti myös puhelimella tai tabletilla
<n1ko> jooh, mä oon omille sukulaisille tunkenut ipadeja simmeillä
<anacron> mut niissä on sit omat käyttöliittymäongelmansa
<n1ko> on biljardi ziljardi kertaa simppelimpää
<n1ko> oma mummo 80v ei oo koskaan käyttänyt konetta ja seon tosi pienellä effortilla oppinut ipadilla surffaileen
<n1ko> ja skypettään ja maileja lähettään
<elias_a> Tässä on yhtenä tavoitteena se, että saadaan aikaan myös helposti ymmärrettävä kriteeri sille, milloin siihen vanhukseen voidaan ottaa yhteyttä ja milloin ei.
<elias_a> Kansi kiinni -> haluan olla rauhassa, kansi auki ja kone päällä -> minulle saa soittaa.
<elias_a> Täppäreistä ja luureista on IMHO huomattavan paljon vaikeampi sanoa mitä ne oikeasti tekevät.
<n1ko> joop, nuo laitteet on lähtökohtaisesti always on
<n1ko> toki virrat saa pois mutta seo kompleksista koska käyttäjän ei haluta tekvän niin
<n1ko> mutta muuten kyllä tabletti pieksee aika 100-0
<elias_a> Paitsi että jos työkseen kuuntelee niitä tabletilla soitettuja puheluita niin sitten ehkä arvostaa laitetta, joka on jokseenkin vakioidussa ympäristössä...
<elias_a> Nimim. yllättävän vaikea selittää vastapäälle, että siitä että minulla on riittävästi valaistusta omassa huoneessa ei seuraa se, että vastapään huoneessa olisi riittävästi valoa webcamille :D
<elias_a> Puhumattakaan niistä nuoremmista ihmisistä joiden mielestä on kiva osallistua verkkokokoukseen matkahuollon kahvilasta ilman headsetia.
<elias_a> Mutta se onpi toinen keskustelu ja ongelma.
<elias_a> Iski taas kyselyikä näköjään: onko ihan kuollut ajatus käyttää uusimman polven VNC:tä tällaisten koneiden etähallintaan?
<elias_a> Vai siirtääkö VNC vieläkin niin paljon dataa esim. FreeNX:ään verrattuna että pitäisi mennä FreeNX:llä?
<n1ko> freenx oli ihan hirveää sontaa kun viimeksi testasin ja poroporvari versiossakin olivat menneet kerpele pilaamaan ne clientit. Se toimi aiemmin kuin junan vessa
<n1ko> vnc+joku krypto on aika varma
<elias_a> Okei. Kiitos.
<elias_a> Eiks sen VNC:n saa ajettua ihan SSH-tunnelin yli?
<n1ko> saahan sen
<elias_a> http://coss.fi/avoimen-lahdekoodin-dream-alusta-tuo-uusimman-tekniikan-edullisesti-kaikkien-koulujen-saataville/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0ZnAfh -> Avoimen lähdekoodin Dream-alusta tuo uusimman tekniikan edullisesti kaikkien koulujen saataville - COSS.fi
<elias_a> Nyt näyttäisi olevan ihan sorsatkin saatavilla.
<elias_a> Suosittelen tutustumaan. Ei ole mikään turha juttu.
<Myrtti> elias_a: vnc on omassa käytössä, itsellä Remmina osaa tehdä sekä sen ssh-tunnelin että vnc-yhteyden
<anacron> eipä se oo mitää mustaa magiaa, ssh osoite -L 5901/127.0.0.1/5900 ja sit vnc:llä osoite 127.0.0.1:5901
<Myrtti> joo, jos haluaa tollee manuaalisesti tehdä ja muistella ne eri vivut
<Myrtti> Remminassa on ihan hyvät graafiset kilkkeet kans ton saman homman tekemiseen
<Myrtti> ja muistaa vielä aiemmin käytetyt yhdistelmätkin
<anacron> jos pitää paljon vekslaa eri osotteita ni varmaan kätevä
<Myrtti> itellä lähinnä päinvastoin, käytän niin harvoin etten jaksa muistella eri vipuja
<Myrtti> joten kiva kun joku ohjelma muistaa mun puolesta, jaksa aina olla history:a kaivelemassa
<anacron> no mulla on vaan toi rimpsu tiedostossa jota ajan
<Myrtti> mut jos menis työhakemuksia täyttelemään
<anacron> jossain vaiheessa on vaan ongelmallista kun kirjottaa kaiken ylös noin, että muistaa millä nimellä on minkäkin asian tallettanut
<anacron> ei muuta kuin onnea ja menestystä hakemusten täyttelyyn, pitäis itsekkin jatkaa hommia
<Kilpuri> elias_a	Onko niissä minkälainen kuuluvuus? Noin pieneen koteloon ei kovin kummoista antennia mahdu...  <--eipä se aallonpituus ole iso. Mutta joihinkin tulee mukana semmoinen 10 sentin jäykkä usb-jatko, niin sillä saa sen tikun sojottamaan johonkin ja vähän irti koneesta.
<czr_> osaan saa ulkoisen antennin
<czr_> osassa tulee mukanakin jopa
<Tonto> n #ubuntu.fi
<Tonto> Millä komannolla saan kaikki tiedot padistä
<Tonto> ?
<Tonto> Millä komennolla saan kaikki tiedot padi 3.3 laitteesta?
<harriv> mikä se on?
<^^^> ai valmiiksi pureskeltu omena
<Tonto> apply ipad 3 Harriv
<honvai> Onko vapaata ryhmää tuolla ulkona johon vois liittyy?
<honvai> olis kyl hienoa liittyy johki ryhmään mikä sijaitsee tuolla ulkona
<honvai> kait niil on jotku tilatki johon ne kantaa kaikki tietokoneet
<honvai> en kyl tiiä missä ryhmä ihmisiä kokoontuu lanittamaan vain sen takia että sais koneet toimimaan niin kun haluaa
<honvai> kesällä viedään koneet pihalle ja hankitaan paljon dynamoita ja kampeja
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-28
<pesasa> Ei ole tiloja. Ollaan vaan tuolla ulkona. Pihalla kuin lumiukot.
<elias_a> Siellä sataa lunta. Kohta on talvi täälläkin!
<elias_a> Ai honvai? :P
<Tm_T> elias_a: "aih, on vai?" (:
<ath> Nyt mätänee vitsit lähtökuoppiinsa..
<elias_a> Juu. Silmänpohjia myöden särkee. :P
<elias_a> Onkos parempia neuvoja 3g-yhteyden automaattiseen muodostamiseen ubuntulla kuin tämä? http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Matkapuhelin_modeemina#Yhteyden_muodostaminen_automaattisesti
<elias_a> Tuollainenkin tarttui hakuun: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-auto-connect-ubuntu-1204-gsm-mobile-broadband-connection-on-boot-startup-service
<Tm_T> elias_a: NetworkManagerissa luo yhteyden ja pistää täpän että järjestelmäyhteys ja yhdistä automaattisesti, pitäiskhä noi riittää?
<elias_a> Tm_T: Onko noin?
<Tm_T> elias_a: ymmärtääkseni toimii, en tosin ole kokeillut kun en käytä mobiililiittymiä järjestelmäyhteyksinä
<elias_a> Saakeli kun mulla ei nyt ole toimivaa tikkua täällä ja kaveri on niiden tikkujen kanssa 200 kilsan päässä.
<Tm_T> saati yhdistäisi automaattisesti
<Ya_Yagi> kellään hajua miten dell 1720 lasertulostimen saa toimimaan
<pesasa> Onko niitä Samsungin valmistamia, joista on tänään ollu puhetta? :-)
<Ya_Yagi> enpä tiedä kenen valmistama
<czr_> pesasa, hieno ominaisuus kyl toi et voi ohittaa kaiken vaikka ois disabloitu snmp :-)
<czr_> tulee mieleen yksi tukari jonka autentikoinnin voi triviaalisti ohittaa, mika on kyl hyodyksi kun siina ei ole tapaa tehda factory-resettia fyysisesti
<pesasa> Jep. Koskee itteä sillä, että ostin just kesällä Samsungin monitoimilaserin. :-)
<czr_> nice :-)
<czr_> ehkei sun kannata korjata sita jos joskus unohdat passut yms
<pesasa> Joo, sisäverkossa toi kuitenkin on. Ja täytyy seurata, mitä kaikkea sillä voi tehdä. Jos sitä vois vaikka hyödyntää jotenkin.
<elias_a> pesasa: Kuinka kalliissa laitteessa moinen "ominaisuus" on?
<tale> elias_a: Mokkula muodostaa automaattisesti yhteyden, kun on Network Managerissa valittu saataville kaikille käyttäjille ja tuo mainittu yhdistä automaattisesti.
<tale> elias_a: Lisäksi kannattaa sim-kortilta ottaa PIN-kysely pois käytöstä, ettei siitä jumita.
<pesasa> elias_a: Toi tais olla http://www.samsung.com/fi/consumer/computer-peripherals/printers/multifunction-color-laser-printer/CLX-3185FW/SEE
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0Psae3 -> Monitoimilaite Värilaser CLX-3185FW - YLEISTÄ | SAMSUNG
<pesasa> Hinta viime kesänä jotain 250 €:n kieppeillä.
<pesasa> Just sunnuntaina jäi kissa kiinni, kun yritti ottaa 95 kpl tyhjiä kopioita.
<pesasa> Loikki ensin numeronäppäinten päällä ja sitten copy-nappulalla.
<Mkaysi> :D
<pesasa> Ja jottei mene ihan off-topiciksi, niin täytyy sanoa, että tuon tulostimen kanssa ei kannata Ubuntuun asentaa Samsungin tarjoamaa *-lpr -pakettia. Se ei toimi ja estää normaalin lpr:n toimimisen.
<elias_a> Laserjet 4M <3
<tafin> miten voin säätää koneen tuulettimien kierrosnopeuksia ubuntulla
<tafin> ettei kuuluis niin jumalaton metakka
<Kilpuri> tafin:  riippunee emolevystä.
<tafin> asus p5q pro
<Kilpuri> No rehellisesti sanottuna en tiedä Ubuntusta, mutta biosista noita ainakin voi säätää.
<tabasko> tafin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/D8jupG -> How to control fan speed? - Ask Ubuntu
<tabasko> aa, ei enää paikalla
<tabasko> :<
<czr> elias_a, aika klassikko. hienosti toimii kyl
<Kilpuri> czr	elias_a, aika klassikko. hienosti toimii kyl   <--mikä toimii?
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Laserjet 4M
<elias_a> Mulla on vieläkin käytössä.
<czr> eka laserjet oli II. nykyisin tosin 1100, mut se on pois kaytosta nyt. tosin 1100 ei ole hirvean luotettava mekaanisesti. kaikki toiminu linuxissa natisti
<Kilpuri> jaa.
<Kilpuri> paljon noista ongelmista on kirjoitettu ja varmaan niitä on ollutkin.
<Kilpuri> Minulla on Canon mp610  ja siinä toimii kaikki skannaukset yms.
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Onkos toi mp610 mustesuihkari vai laseri?
<elias_a> Suihkarihan tuo on näköjään.
<elias_a> En ole oikein noista perustanut.
<elias_a> Kun ei ole juuri kotona väritulostukselle tarvetta, vanha mustavalkolaser on edullisin ja varmin vaihtoehto.
<czr> sama juttu kyl
<elias_a> Laserjetin kasetin kun ostaa niin sillä tulostaa kotikäytössä luokkaa ikuisesti.
<czr> tulostaa niin harvoin niin laserin kanssa paljon vahemman kaytannon ongelmia
<elias_a> Vaikka mä tulostan paljon.
<czr> senkin puunvihaaja :-)
<elias_a> Harvoin, mutta isoja määriä.
<czr> toisaalta, hyva et joku pitaa suomalaista metsateollisuutta pystyssa..
<elias_a> czr: Nuotteja on hankala lukea lääpintälätkästä.
<czr> totta. mut soittamiseen ne onkin tehty! :--)
<elias_a> 1 biisi 12 soittajan bändille = 30 - 70 sivua.
<czr> saa nahda korvaako kayttoliittymaltaa mikaan oikeasti paperinuotteja koskaan
<elias_a> No yksi nörtti tuossa soitti ipadista sunnuntaina.
<czr> ehka joku iris-heijastussysteemi korkeintaan vois ehka. paitsi siitakin loppuu paristot sit. toisaalta, vois soittaa pimeassa
<czr> mites se kaantaa sivuja?
<elias_a> Muuten ok, mutta katselukulma oli riittämätön kun katselin sen näyttöä sivusta.
<elias_a> czr: lääppimällä sivusuunnassa.
<czr> luulis et käsillä on parempaakin tekemistä? tai no. riippuu kai millä soittaa. mitä/millä soitatte? (anteeksi OT)
<elias_a> No kyllä sitä pianisti kerkee yleensä sitä sivua kääntämään kun joku on sitä nuottia kirjoittaessa yleensä vähän miettinyt asiaa.
<elias_a> Ja mä olen kitaristi - yleensä ehtii.
<czr> hmm. kaipa se sit voi toimia. ja toisaalta kylhan niita paperisiakin pitaa kaantaa.
<pesasa> Joutuuhan paperisistakin nuoteista sivua kääntämään. Tabletilla olisi periaatteessa mahdollista automatisoida sivunkääntö. (tai scrollaus) Näin musiikin soittamisesta mitään tietämättä kommentoin. :-)
<gildean> elias_a: kylhän nillä konserttipianisteilla usein vaativammissa kappaleissa on nuotinkääntäjä mukana
<gildean> siis tyyppi joka käy kääntelemässä lehteä
<elias_a> gildean: On toki. Minäkin olen moisessa hommassa ollut monesti.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-29
<sheriffi> Moro. Kuinka mounttaan ipadin tiedosto järjestelmän terminaalilla?
<tale> sheriffi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRgcwT9X2J8
<czr_> sheriffi, ei taida olla mitaan mekanismia tuohon mihin itunes-softa ei liittyisi (windows/apple-only valitettavasti)
<czr_> eikä sekään "liitä" "tiedostojärjestelmää"
<czr_> hyvä jos pääsee yhtään mihinkään käsiksi sillä
<sheriffi> Törkeetä
<n1ko> öö, mä lätkäsen usb-kaapelin iphonen perseeseen niin kyllä sieltä tulee omat jutut esiin mutta tietty itse ios järjestelmätasolla ei
<sheriffi> Miten saa tollasen taidon että voi lätkästä?
<sheriffi>  En pysty väistämään varkaiden heittämiä punkkeja
<czr_> n1ko, ei ios toteuta usb mass storage profiilia.
<czr_> vanhemmissa paasi ketkuilemalla juttelemaan sen laitteen kanssa ja siirtamaan kamaa
<n1ko> en oo jaksanut katsoa mitä toteuttaa tai ei, mutta kun sen ubuntuun kytkee kiinni niin pääsee kivasti lueskelamaan silti
<czr_> uudemmissa ne kamat on kryptattu laitteen paassa ja yms.. jos tuohon on ratkaisu uudemmissa laitteissa niin kuulen toki siita mielellani
<czr_> n1ko, kuin vanha laite?
<n1ko> 4s,ios6
<czr_> hmm. mika ubuntun versio?
<n1ko> 12.10
<n1ko> ja sama oli toki 12.04:ssa
<czr_> ah. no sitpa tuon voin testata. itse en saanut ipad2:sta ulos mitaan millaan
<czr_> paitsi "kameran" kuvia pystyi siirtamaan gphotolla yms
<n1ko> mitä tosta nyt nopsakasti vilkaisin niin mm. kuvat aukesi kivasti, musiikkiin ei taida päästä kininni
<n1ko> mutta jotain contacts,notes yms kamaa tuol on
<n1ko> recordings
<n1ko> kirjoihin pääsee
<czr_> pystyyko myos kirjoittamaan sinne?
<n1ko> eiku on tuol musatkin mutta jossain härömuodossa
<n1ko> pystyy
<czr_> ah. hienoa. syon hattuni ja sanani
<czr_> pitanee itse testata kun himaan paasee. kiitoksia
<n1ko> np =)
<sheriffi> USB kautta ei saa virtaa
<sheriffi> Voisiko joku opastaa minua komentorivin kanssa?
<Echramath> Kerro.
<tale> Ei pidä tukea vetouistelua.
<sheriffi> Tarvitsen salaista ohjelmointi tukea
<sheriffi> Kuka on agenti
<czr_> sheriffi, et oo vastannu mun nakomattomalla musteella kirjoitettuihin viesteihin!
<Iltsu> mitä ihmettä tääl tapahtuu
<sheriffi> Ei mulla ole tuollaista taitoa
<sheriffi> Mistä löydän koodaajan jolla on aikaa vaihdettavana?
<jpsalova> Jospa työkkärin cv-netistä löytyisi joku.
<Iltsu> mites kannattais filtteröidä spämmi ku tulee koulun osotteesee, ku luen sitä spostii useemmas paikas
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-30
<tabasko> onkohan laptop-mode-toolsin asentamisesta jotain hyötyä lenovo X220:illä?
<tabasko> powertop näyttää parhaimmillaan 8W kulutusta ja akkukesto on melkein 5 tuntia :)
<tabasko> thinkpad_acpi on ladattu
<tabasko> sen verran huomasin lmt:stä että akkukäytöllä ei meinaa hiiri pysyä hereillä, varmaankin usb-virransäästön vuoksi
<n1ko> sanot sen niinkuin 5h ois hyvä saavutus
<elias_a> Eiköhän se x220:lla ole ihan hyvä saavutus.
<n1ko> Ei :)
<n1ko> tai en minä tiedä onko siit joku karvalakkia karvalakimpi malli myynnissä, mutta pitäs sen kestää monta tuntia enemmän oikeasti
<tabasko> n1ko: karvalakki 6cell akku :)
<tabasko> näihin kai on 9cell akku ja vielä sellanen lisämötikkä joka näyttää telakalta
<n1ko> perinteiset ibarivarusteet joo
<n1ko> vvissiin kaikil tutuil tuo 9cell sit 0)
<tabasko> mut 5 tuntia + linux on hyvä saavutus, ei tää windowssilla pidemmälle pääse :)
<inz> tälleen sähköjen poikki ollessa tulee kyl mietittyä läppärin virrankulutusta normaalia enemmän
<tabasko> inz: nimenomaan
<n1ko> onneksi sähköt ollu viimeks katki -07 ja sillonkin alle puol minsaa
<tabasko> n1ko: ja silloinkin UPSit piti vaatekomeron serverit kuumina?
<n1ko> ei, upsit on epäluotettavampia kuin suora sähkö
<n1ko> keskiverto kuluttaja-upsi ei häiriöittä toimi viittä vuotta
<inz> tänään on ollu ilmeisesti kuudesta seittemään, ja nyt udestaan puolesta asti
<tabasko> pakko kai sitä on lähtee rämpimään tonne ->
<tale> Iltsu: Jos posti kuitenkin tulee vain yhteen paikkaan, filtteröit sitä siinä. Spämmisuodattimia on monta, spamassassin, bogofilter. apt-cache search spam löytää lisää.
<Iltsu> tale, nii,mut emmä paljoo koulun palvelimee mitää spamassasinii asentele :d
<tale> Iltsu: Ohjaa posti menemään paikkaan jossa pystyt suodattamaan.
<tale> Iltsu: Jos ei itse väsää postipalvelinta, GMail osaa aika hyvin ottaa roskapostit pois.
<Iltsu> niimut sit tulee taas se etten mä haluu et kaikki postit o samas kasas
<Iltsu> menee vähä hankalaks
<tale> Iltsu: Tai tämä: http://www.spamcop.net/ces/individuals.shtml
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NhJmgO -> SpamCop.net
<tale> Iltsu: Ei postit mene samaan kasaan sen takia, että kaikki postisi kulkee saman palvelimen kautta.
<Iltsu> haluun siis et ne näkyy puhelimes eri laatikois
<Iltsu> ja mieluiten viel koneellaki
<Iltsu> mutnii, tää on vähä erikoistapaus, tonki kans tars laittaa ylimääränen sposti-klientti pyörii johonki et se kattois ne spämmit
<Iltsu> eikuei
<tale> Iltsu: Postit näkyy omissa laatikoissaan kun teet sähköpostilaatikon joka jutulle.
<mlpug> jos gmail kattoo spammit, erilliset clientit hoitaa sen, että mailit on kännykössä ja tietsikoissa. Folderit hoitaa sen, ettei kaikki mailit ole "samassa kasassa"
<tale> Iltsu: Vaikka sinulla olisi vain yksi sähköpostiosoite, voit silti pistää clientin lajittelemaan postit valmiiksi eri kansioihin.
<mlpug> itse tykkään kyllä nimenomaan pitää mailit samassa kasassa, jotta on kätevä lajitella ja hakea
<mlpug> enkä ole enää vuosiin harrastanut mailien tuhoamista
<mlpug> paitsi poikkeuksena jotkut isot attachmentit
<Iltsu> noku mä en kovin mielellää ottais niitä ees samas laatikos eri kansioihin
<Iltsu> mä haluun mun luuriin näkymään et mulle on tullu sinne yks ja tonne kaks ja tonne kolme postii
<Iltsu> enkä sillai et mul on nyt kuus uutta spostii
<tale> Iltsu: Pistä luuriin sähköpostiohjelma joka osaa näyttää nuo lukumäärät.
<Iltsu> no windows phone, ei maksa vaivaa ees ettii semmosta
<tale> Iltsu: Jaa no sitte. Androidit on aika halpoja.
<Iltsu> en tykkää yhtää androidist
<Iltsu> taino, sampan galaxy nexuses oli iha siisti ja mukavan olonen ui jo, mut se teki samaa mitä kaik android-luurit mist mul o kokemust
<Iltsu> hukkas kännykkäverkon kokonaa
<Iltsu> kiva huomata et puhelin o tippunu verkost etkä tiiä yhtää pal sult on asiakkait menny sit sivusuun sen takii ku puhelin ei toimi
<Iltsu> nyt oli kyl nii outofbox ajatteluu
<Iltsu> onha tuol olemas joku spämmifiltteri, laitoinn sen päällekki oikee ni katotaa mitä tapahtuu
<katve> asensin ubuntun hp läppäriin ja ubunta ei löydä verkkokorttia mitä voin tehdä?
<robotti^> suuttu
<Matti__> Hei! En saa langatonta nettiä toimimaan, koska ota verkko käyttöön nm:ssä on harmaana ( ei pysty valitsemaan ) Langaton laite itse on päällä ts. valo palaa.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-01
<Muhari> En tajua miksi kun väliillä disablee root loginin netissä löytyvien ohjeiden mukaan. Joinain kertoina se disablointi onnistuu ja su komennolla pääsee root oikeuksilla normi tunnuksella. Välillä taas käy niin että  rootilla ei pääse kirjautuu mutta su herjaa väärää salasanaa vaikka se on oikein.
<Muhari> Ei edes vps hallinta paneelillakaan muuttamalla root passwordin. Sekään ei auta tässä
<Muhari> En tajua että mikä siinä on että välillä se menee prikulleen ja välillä se vammaa
<Muhari> Raivostuttavaa
<Muhari> Johtuuko se siitä että ssh pitää restartata jollain tietyllä kommenolla että muut komennot  sotkee sen?
<Muhari> Niitä voi restartata usealla tavalla
<Muhari> Mutta teenkö sen väärällä tavalla ja siksikö vammaa?
<Muhari> Laittaaka viestiä sit myöhemmin jos osaisitte vaikka neuvvoa jonkun 100 % varman root login disable ohjeen ubuntulle
<ninnnu> öö
<ninnnu> ubuntussa on jo root login poissa
<ninnnu> out-of-the-box
<pesasa> Root-login ssh:lla ja su eivät liity toisiinsa.
<gildean> juu, pelkkä su ei pitäskään toimia ellet oo erikseen antanu rootille passua
<gildean> eli käytä sudo su -
<gildean> vai sudo su -s
<harriv> vai sudo -s ?
<gildean> eiku noinhan se oliki
<Tm_T> sudo -i
<Tm_T> se on ainut joka antaa oikeasti root-envin
<Tm_T> muutenkin jos haluaa oikeasti siirtyä toiseksi käyttäjäksi, sudolle -i vipua
<Tm_T> helppo testi: kokeilkaa eri vaihtoehdoilla mikä on teidän kotihakemisto (:
<gildean> liikaa eri vaihtoehtoja
<Tm_T> niillä jokaisella on lie oma käyttönsä
<jjo> ei sillä rootilla kyl pitäis päästä ssh:n kauttakaan sisään jos sille ei ole passua asennettu
<jjo> toki ohan se silti hyvä olla ssh:n konffaistakin poissa
<Kilpuri> Niin...eikö rootilla ole passu, mutta semmoinen jota ei "normaali käyttäjä" edes tiedä.
<Kilpuri> No pääkäyttjä on sitten tietysti ja pääkäyttjä voi ottaa rootin oikeudet.
<Kilpuri> eikö se sudo ole kuitenkin tehty suojelemaan pääkäyttäjää omilta hölmöilyiltään, se ei ole kuitenkaan mikään varsinainen turvallisuus juttu.
<jjo> ubuntussa rootilla ei ole salasanaa, eikä roottina pysty loggaamaan sisään
<harriv> oletuksena
<jjo> sudolla saa tarvittaessa käyttöönsä rootin shellin tai mitä muuta nyt sitten tarvitseekaan, mut silloinkin käytetään tietty omaa salasanaa
<jjo> oletuksena juu
<jjo> en kyl keksi miksi sellaista tarvitsisi asettaakaan
<Kilpuri> Olen sitten lukenut jotain semmoista teosta joka ei ollut ihan ajantasalla tai sekoitan asioita...no asia / periaate ei tosta kuitenkaan muuttunut miksikään
<Kilpuri> Meinaan, että jospa niitä etäyhteyksiä kuitenkin sallittaisiin "tavallisille" käyttäjille, mutta sitten päästäänkin tohon su-komentoon....
<harriv> se riippuu käyttäjän oikeuksista onko mahdollista käyttää sitä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-02
<czr> sudo:n konffistiedoston kautta pystytaan rajaamaan hyvinkin paljon mita kukin kayttajatunnus pystyy tekemaan yms
<gildean> kaikki käyttäjät sudoersiin vaan ja passukyselyt pois päältä
<czr> helpompaa lienee modata root-rivia passwd:ssa et ottaa sielta x:n pois :-)
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/jQuery
<Iltsu> javascript on kyl hieno juttu, ostettii yht koulujuttuu varten valmis wordpress-teema, siin ei toiminu js:llä toteutetut valikot ja animaatiot, koska google mapsii kutsuvas koodipätkäs oli bugi :D
<pesasa> Buginen koodi harvemmin toimii. :-)
<Iltsu> nojuu
<Iltsu> poistettii se googlemaps pätkä ja kaik alko toimiin
<gildean> Iltsu: jos se virhe olis ollu esim. jossain tärkeemmässä osassa koodia, ni hankalahan sitä ohjelman suorittamista ois jatkaa
<gildean> siks poimitaan ne virheet joita voi osata ennakoida
<gildean> laiskin ja tietyllä tavoin huonoin tapa tehä se on laittaa mahollisesti kippaava koodi try/catch lausekkeeseen
<gildean> huono siltä osin, että js-moottorit kääntää kaikki optimoinnit jne. pois päältä try/catchin ajaks
<gildean> joten se kannattaa erotella mahollisimman pieneks funktioks erilleen muusta koodista
<Iltsu> juu
<Iltsu> se js-pätkä google mapsist oli vaa siel mukana vaikkei sitä oikeesti käytetty missään sivussa, koska meilt oli se "ota yhteyttä"-sivu pois käytöst
<pesasa> Muutenkin aina vänkää, jos on upotuksia jostain muilta sivustoilta.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-25
<japfin> Tein taas sen virheen että yritin Kiinassa päästä foorumille. Blokkihan siitä tuli. Saisinko oikeuden päästä forumille takaisin. Kiitos!
<DrGrov> Päivää kaikille
<DrGrov> Tuo dejadup näytti tekevän juuri tarvittavan
<DrGrov> Myrtti: Kiitos linkistä missä näkyi se kronologinen järjestys ja miten se toimi käytännössä. Meni juuri tarkoittamalla tavalla.
<Iltsu> milläs mä näkisin näppäräst mikä ihmee softa mul päivystää portis 443 kun lighttpd sanoo ettei pysty ja kykene, portti varattu
<tale> Iltsu: grep 443 /etc/services
<Iltsu> joo mä tiiän et siel PITÄS AINAKI olla joku httpd kuuntelemas k.o. portis
<tale> Iltsu: netstat | grep 443
<Iltsu> ai siel kuuntelee jo lighttpd, mut syystä x ei vastaa
<tale> Iltsu: Se lienee joku service, sille voi komentaa service <sen nimi> restart
<Iltsu> ei auta
<Iltsu> ja 80:ssa ilman ssl:ää se vastaa iha asiallisest
<tale> Iltsu: Tekeekö se lokiin mitää tekemisistään?
<Iltsu> sepäs se kun ei
<Iltsu> eikunii, hetkonen
<Iltsu> jaa en kyl tiiä taas
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-26
<oselotti> Tietääkö kukaan mitä tämä on? http://pastebin.com/PACUiKvq
<oselotti> apachen logit täynnä tollasta
<ninnnu_> oselotti: Kaikesta päätellen joku botti yrittää konffata sun php4:sta uudelleen tjsp. ...
<ninnnu_> ... http://urldecode.org/?decode=%252D%2564%2B%2561%256C%256C%256F%2577%255F%2575%2572%256C%255F%2569%256E%2563%256C%2575%2564%2565%253D%256F%256E%2B%252D%2564%2B%2573%2561%2566%2565%255F%256D%256F%2564%2565%253D%256F%2566%2566%2B%252D%2564%2B%2573%2575%2568%256F%2573%2569%256E%252E%2573%2569%256D%2575%256C%2561%2574%2569%256F%256E%253D%256F%256E%2B%252D%2564%2B%2564%2569%2573%2561%2562%256C%2565%255F%2566%2575%256E%2563%2574%2569%256F%256E%2573 ...
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/epnxFM -> Url Decode
<ninnnu_> ... %253D%2522%2522%2B%252D%2564%2B%256F%2570%2565%256E%255F%2562%2561%2573%2565%2564%2569%2572%253D%256E%256F%256E%2565%2B%252D%2564%2B%2561%2575%2574%256F%255F%2570%2572%2565%2570%2565%256E%2564%255F%2566%2569%256C%2565%253D%2570%2568%2570%253A%252F%252F%2569%256E%2570%2575%2574%2B%252D%2564%2B%2563%2567%2569%252E%2566%256F%2572%2563%2565%255F%2572%2565%2564%2569%2572%2565%2563%2574%253D%2530%2B%252D%2564%2B%2563%2567%2569%252E%2572%2565%2564% ...
<ninnnu_> ... 2569%2572%2565%2563%2574%255F%2573%2574%2561%2574%2575%2573%255F%2565%256E%2576%253D%2530%2B%252D%256
<ninnnu_> ...
<ninnnu_> no mut sinne päin
<ninnnu_> okei
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-27
<oselotti> ninnnu_: kiitti, aloin vaan miettimään että mitä ihmettä tuo on kun satoja kertoja yrittää. Täytynee blokata ip:t jos siitä mitään apua on.
<oselotti> no asensinpa nyt tuommoiset kuin mod_security ja mod_evasive
<Kurko> eipä noista isoo haittaakaan taida olla? (jos vaan palvelimella kaikki on kunnossa)
<oselotti> niin eipä kai
<Iltsu> mitäköhä ihmettä, yritin päivittää flexgettii ja se räjähti
<Iltsu> nyt ei ees pip toimi :D
<Iltsu> jaa nyt toimii pip
<Iltsu> flexgetin konffi on kyl semmone suo
<Iltsu> öööööö
<Iltsu> vanha konffi ei sit toimi uuden version kans kiva :D
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-28
<samip537-tablet> Terve.
<samip537-tablet> Mistä saan apua, jos IP osoitteeni on mustalla listalla?
<sippis> millä mustalla listalla?
<ninnnu_> Foorumilla
<ninnnu_> kai
<samip537-tablet> " Vieras, sinulta on estetty keskustelualueen käyttö."
<ninnnu_> samip537-tablet: Minkä banaanilistan se sulle arpoo?
<samip537-tablet> Mitä tarkoitat ninnu_
<samip537-tablet> ?
<ninnnu_> Se sanoo sulle jonku litan
<ninnnu_> listan
<ninnnu_> esim. "Your IP is on list #3."2
<samip537-tablet> " Vieras, sinulta on estetty keskustelualueen käyttö.
<samip537-tablet> "You ip is on list #5"
<ninnnu_> onks sul joku proxy?
<samip537-tablet> Ei.
<ninnnu_> kokeile tyhjätä välimuisti/evästeet, koska ainakaan sun nykynen IP jolla tulit irkkiin ei pitäs osua tohon
<samip537-tablet> Okei,. Käytin aluksi OpenVPN clienttiä..
<samip537-tablet> Nyt toimii.
<samip537> Terve.
<Myrtti> moro
<samip537> Voiskos joku helpata mua? (Thread: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=46085.0 )
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/G440N3 -> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS & Apache2 Virtuaali Hostit reistailee
<samip537> Onko Apache 2 web palvelimessa jotain maksimi määrää virtuaali hosteille?
<ninnnu_> "When using a large number of Virtual Hosts, Apache may run out of available file descriptors (sometimes called file handles) if each Virtual Host specifies different log files"
<ninnnu_> ilmeisesti ei juuri muita rajoituksia
<samip537> "large number" => Kuinka monta?
<samip537> Viis?
<ninnnu_> monta
<samip537> ulimit -n => 1024 =>> Liian vähän?
<ninnnu_> kui monta sä tarvit?
<samip537> Tarviin ainakin 4-vhostia.
<ninnnu_> 1024 -> sulla voi olla helposti yli 500 vhostia
<ninnnu_> en ny osaa veikata että kui monta FD:tä oikeestaan voi olla auki
<samip537> Vaikeuttaako asiaa, jos 32-bittinen os?
<ninnnu_> jos sulla on tarve neljälle vhostille niin sun ei tarvi miettiä asiaa ollenkaan
<ninnnu_> tosiaan ongelmia tulee jos sulla 500 vhostia jos kaikilla on oma vhost
<ninnnu_> *logitiedostot
<samip537> Tällä hetkellä tilanne: virtualhost confattu oikein, mutta kuin lisää tämän ports.conf: NameVirtualHost * Listen 192.168.1.105:80 => 192.168.1.105:80 vastaa se minkä ei pitäisi. (Eli Apachen oletus)
<ninnnu_> se on konffiongelma, ei limit
<samip537> Mikä olisi helpoin tapa selvittää, että missä vika?
<samip537> Virtuaalihostin logitiedostoihin ei tule mtn tekstiä..
<ninnnu_> http://pastebin.com/5pFcEUtd
<ninnnu_> tee näin
<samip537> :o?
<samip537> Ideana on?
<ninnnu_> toimivat virtualhostit
<ninnnu_> Eka rivi on "NameVirtualHost *:80"
<ninnnu_> Sen jälkeen vain putkeen noita
<ninnnu_> se toimii, usko pois
<samip537> Ede näin ei toimi: http://pastebin.com/u5tBmVNT
<samip537> *Edes
<mlpug> siis yrittääkö se aina mennä /etc/apache2/htdocs
<mlpug> jos yrittää niin mä tutkisin sitä. documentrootit ja muut rootit ja tiedostooikeudet sekasi?
<samip537> Ei se yritä vaan se menee siihen kansioon eli /etc/apache2/htdocs
<ninnnu_> mlpug: Ubuntun Apache ei harrasta mitään htdocsia
<ninnnu_> mun mielestä
<mlpug> mun mielestä se on defaultti eli serverroot + htdocs
<mlpug> joka viittaisi siihen, että noita muita spesifisempia määrityksiä ei lueta
<samip537> mlplug: Yrittää ainakin useinmiten käyttää sitä.
<ninnnu_> taihm
<mlpug> no ainakaan se ei ole ok, että se sinne menee jos sun dokkarit ei kerran ole siellä
<ninnnu_> oliskoha Ubuntus sit joku muu kui Debianissa jossa on /var/www
<samip537> ninnu_: Se riippuu miten olet sen määrittänyt.
<ninnnu_> mut default
<samip537> ubuntus se on /var/www
<samip537> Ellei ole tätä asetettu: ServerRoot "/etc/apache2"
<mlpug> ninnnu_, joo on se niin, että jos otat vaan apachen etkä conffaa mitään vaan alat käyttää niin silloin se ottaa /var/www:stä
<gildean> centos/rhel/fedora taitaa käyttää tota htdocs:ia
<gildean> iirc
<samip537> I'm back.
<samip537> ninnnu_, Elikkäs mikä voisi olla vikana?
<gildean> samip537: kopioitko jotain konffeja jostain toiselta palvelimelta/netistä?
<samip537> gildean, En kopioi.
<ninnnu_> Väärin konffattu
<samip537> Kopioisin ainoastaan sellaisen mikä aikaisemmin toimi.
<ninnnu_> Sieltä puuttuu ServerName
<samip537> En, jostain syystä pysty kovinkaan hyvin bindaamaan eth1 interfaceen..
<ninnnu_> joka voi olla ongelma
<samip537> ninnnu_, Se ei toiminut silloinkaan vaikka siellä olisi se nimi.
<samip537> Eikus hetkinen...
<samip537> "ulimit -n unlimited
<samip537>  => bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted" => ?
<gildean> samip537: paljonko ulimit -l sanoo?
<gildean> en usko että on siitä kiinni
<samip537> ulimit -l => 64
<gildean> pitäs piisata
<samip537> Entäs kuin yrittää mennä => 192.168.1.105 => "Yhteys palvelimeen alustettiin kesken latauksen." ?
<samip537> gildean, Katositko jonnekkin?
<gildean> toi virhe tarkottaa että palvelin ei vastaa portissa johon yritit
<gildean> mut nopeesti vilkastuna sun konffeissa lukeekin että kuuntelet porttia 81, et porttia 80, toimiiko http://192.168.1.105:81
<samip537> gildean, Ei. Eikä tässä virheessä ole mtn tolkkua: "(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 192.168.1.105:80"
<gildean> samip537: no se tarkottaa että joku siellä jo kuuntelee porttia 80
<samip537> "Trying 192.168.1.105...
<samip537> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<samip537> " => :o?
<samip537> "telnet 192.168.1.105 80"
<gildean> mites sudo netstat -tulp | grep 80
<gildean> tai vaan sudo netstat -tlp | grep 80
<gildean> udp:ta ei tarvi katella
<samip537> Tyhjää..
<samip537> g2g
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-29
<macoute> terve
<macoute> teen tulevaisuusselonteon verkko-osallistamishanketta ja ylläpidän keskustelusivuamme http://tuse.2030.fi
<Fibubot> http://tuse.2030.fi/ -> 2030
<macoute> siellä on paljon kamaa mm. digitaalitaloudesta ja toivoisin, että joku/jotkut linux-ihmiset kävisivät myös kertomassa näkemyksiään eri aiheista
<anacron> avaatko vähän lisää mistä on kyse ja mikä on tavoite
<macoute> eli kyse on tästä tulevaisuusselonteosta jonka himas-osio sai kivastikin julkisuutta
<macoute> nyt itse selontekokin on valmis. selonteoista lisää esim http://vnk.fi/hankkeet/tulevaisuusselonteko/fi.jsp
<macoute> nyt sitten tästä selonteosta halutaan kommentteja kansalaisilta
<elias_a> macoute: Onkos tollasen kommentoinnilla jotain deadlineja?
<elias_a> macoute: Kiinnostaa mutta kiire on.
<macoute> ja se tapahtuu tuolla tuse.2030.fi. kommentit menee ministerityöryhmään tammikuussa.
<macoute> elias_a: deadline on viimeistään tammikuun alussa
<macoute> eli aikaa toki on
<elias_a> macoute: Hyvä! Siihen toki ehdin :)
<macoute> elias_a: hienoa!
<Kilpuri> onko toi pääte "fi.jsp"  = Suomesta jotain sinne päin.
<macoute> on varmaan
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Vai Suomi jonnekin sinne päin? :P
<macoute> jsp vois olla tld
<macoute> .fi on suomi, .tv on tuvalu ja .jsp on jossain siellä päin
<gildean> jsp taitaa olla joku javaan liittyvä pääte
<gildean> javaserver page sanoo google
<macoute> sepä se
<Echramath> Äh, Spotifyssa ei taaskaan toimi artistiradiot.
<Echramath> Jaa, eipä se ollut kai päivittynytkään vuosiin.
<puunakki2_> Echramath: Tuntuvat toimivan silloin kun haluavat.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-30
<Echramath> puunakki2_: Mjoo, mut luulen että se oli vaan jäänyt sources.lististä pois jossain päivityksessä.
<Echramath> Mistäs sitä tietää jos ne muutti sitä palvelinpäässä.
<puunakki2_> Niinpä
<kirvesAxe> Ääh, missäs se nappi oli mistä synapticin sai ehdottamaan turhien pakettien poistamista...
<Echramath> Äääh nää on muuten varmasti vaihtaneet Queuen paikkaa menussa.
<Echramath> Lihasmuisti protestoi.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-01
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/JSXGraph
<Tonto-> #fallout4specualtion
<Tonto-> sdfad
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-24
<Echramath> Oho, tetheröinti toimi purkista
<Echramath> 10 vuotta vanhat mobiiliennakkoluulot ei pitäneetkään paikkansa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-25
<rhkfin_> Onko gnome-panel ja gnome-terminal vielä toimiva tuoreissa Ubuntuissa?
<rhkfin_> Tarvitsee siivota yks läppäri mistä on kadonnut ilmeisesti kaikki paneelit jne.
<rhkfin_> Yritän alkuun käyttäjän opastaa ottamaan ssh mun purkkiin ja sitä pitkin sitten koneeseen kiinni.
<elias_a> rhkfin_: Onko tarkempaa tietoa siitä, mikä versio siellä on?
<rhkfin_> jotain 12 tai uudempaa..
<rhkfin_> melkein luulen et 12.04
<elias_a> En kyllä yhtään muista, miten tuon kanssa oli...
<elias_a> Olikos 12.04:ssa jo Unity?
<rhkfin_> tais siinä olla se vasen palkki jo käytössä (mulla siis kubuntu-tausta ;)
<elias_a> Joo. Se on Unity.
<elias_a> Sitten vain sillä googlettamaan, että millä saat taas ehjättyä desktopin.
<rhkfin_> kotikansion .gnome tai .unity tms kansion rename oli yks ajatus..
<rhkfin_> Tuleeko terminal ctrl+alt+t:llä?
<rhkfin_> unity --reset
<rhkfin_> ja unity --replace ois tarjolla
<Tomin> replace vaihtaa sen ajossa olevan ikkunamanagerin ja taitaa olla ihan yleinen eri ikkunamanagereissa, reset muistaakseni vaikutti asetuksiin, vaan enpä oo niin paljoa tarvinnut, että muistaisin ulkoa
<Tomin> tai siis että muistaisin varmaksi
<Mikaela> luulen replacen tekevän juuri tuon ja resetin on ymmärtääkseni tarkoitus palauttaa oletusasetukset
<rhkfin_> kuulostaa hyviltä aloituksilta
<gumrak> tossa 12.04-Unityssä (mulla pää-Ubuntuna) välillä bootin jälkeen ei ole sivupalkkia tai yläpalkkia tai mitään muuta kuin tyhjä työpöytä, mut homma on aina bootilla onneksi ehjääntynyt
<rhkfin_> okei..
<tale> Tuliko unityn oletustasetukset takaisin unity --reset -komennolla?
<Mikaela> nyt jälkeenpäin mietittynä, eikö tuo "unity --reset" ollut jokin aika uusi komento, joka ei ollut vanhemmilla?
<Tomin> oon aika varma, että oli jo 12.04:ssä
<Tomin> toisaalta siinä on sellanenkin juttu, että siellä voi olla käytössä myös unity 2d, johon ei taida sopia samat komennot
<Mikaela> eikö unity2d lopetettu ajat sitten?
<Tomin> se oli vielä 12.04:ssä mielestäni
<Tomin> "Ubuntu-2d has been discontinued starting from 12.10" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity2D
<Mikaela> ok
<rhkfin_> KOhta selviää, nyt rupeen debuggaamaan
<rhkfin_> ctrl+alt+t ei avaa terminaalia. jännä.
<rhkfin_> ONhan tää.. Whatsapilla tommosia ssh reversetunneleita pykäämään :D
<rhkfin_> katos, kone onkin nykyään jo 14.04!
<rhkfin_> reverse ssh:lla sisään, nyt kun vielä sais rakennettua reverse vnc:n..
<Mikaela> milloin tulee IPv6
<Mikaela> tai ehkä operaattorit kesällä kuuntelevat viestintävirastoa
<jjo> ilmeisesti Soneralla saa jo ipv6:sta
<jjo> ei tosin ei virallisesti eikä kätevästi, mut jos haluaa virittää
<Mikaela> toimisikohan se TeleFinlandilla, jos keksisi miten saa 6rd:n Androidille?
<jjo> niin tuo perustuu puhtaasti tämän ketjun seuraamiseen: http://www5.sonera.fi/keskustele/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=7811&start=20
<jjo> en ole itse vielä saanut aikaiseksi kokeilla
<Mikaela> minä taisin nähdä tuon, kun se mainittiin Elisan ketjussa
<rhkfin_> (sääliks käy tuota konetta jota setvin.. 1G muistia, Ubuntu 14.04 -> Compiz hörppää about kaiken ja swapilla mennään..)
<rhkfin_> Mut en etänä viitisisi lähteä vaihtamaan..
<gildean> joo, se työpöytä on liian raskas mille tahansa vanhemmalle koneelle
<gildean> unity siis
<rhkfin_> Hmm.... en saanut VNC:tä tunneloitua -> käynnistän vncviewerin ssh -X:n yli kohdekoneella :D
<rhkfin_> toimii :)
<mjr> eh, epäilemättä
<rhkfin_> hmph.
<rhkfin_> Nyt on vasen palkki paikoillaan, joku kellopallki tuolta kuulemma vielä puuttuu.
<rhkfin_> Mikäs se semmonen on, se ylipalkkiko?
<rhkfin_> ylä
<rhkfin_> KOrjattu.
<rhkfin_> Sopivasti compizin potkaisua ja buutti.
<rhkfin_> VInkkejä miten konffataan VPN-yhteys tuohon 14.04:n? Osaako joku networkmanager-widgetti suoraan?
<IhqTzup> Ainakin ennen on osannu.
<rhkfin_> oke
<mjr> on siinä jotain tukea, ei välttämättä komprehensiivista
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-27
<rhkfin_> näinkö on tämäkin kanava hiljentynyt vuosien saatossa ;(
<Tekno_> o
<tale> Olihan tuossa tosiaan yksi hiljainen päivä välissä.
<Mirv> networkmanager:lla käytän openvpn:ää joo
<Tm_T> sama
<elias_a> Minäkin käytin.
<elias_a> Ihan hyvin toimi.
<elias_a> Mitä nyt joidenkin Ciscon poroavainten syöttämisessä oli jotain kommervenkkejä.
<Echramath> No kun kaikki toimii nykyään
<Echramath> Olin varautunut googlailemaan jotain ihmeellistä, että saan tetheröinnin toimimaan
<Iltsu> Ubuntu vaa toimii, ei tarvita tukikanavaa
<Iltsu> vika sammuttakoot sit valot
<Echramath> Täällä ei varmaan ole ainakaan äänessä semmoisia aitoja hakkereita joiden jutuista oppisi jotain uutta
<czr_> aidot hakkerit on niin kovii et ne kommunikoi sädettämällä bittejä yksi kerrallaan yli DCC:n
<czr_> ei siinä puhetta enää tarvi
<Echramath> Luin joskus monta vuotta ~kaikki viesti sfnet.atk.linuxista
<Echramath> Nyt taitaa olla sekin kuollut
<mjr> ei ole, jos kohta ei ihan kauheen hengissäkään
<czr_> ehkä perimmäinen syy on se ettei ihmisiä kiinnosta enää tehdä koneilla mitään kun kaikki aika menee muiden tuottaman sisällön kulutukseen
<czr_> ja kuluttaminen onnistuu nykyään liian helposti myös linuxissa
<Iltsu> ai nyyssit kuollu
<Iltsu> eikai
<Iltsu> vuonna 2014
<Iltsu> :D:
<czr_> WAIS ja Gopher ikuisesti
<czr_> vai mitenkökä se meni
<Echramath> Nyyssien ongelma tietysti ole se moderoinnin puute eli eräisiin ryhmiin tuli suoraan sanottuna paskaa ja jos joku niitä cancelloi alkoi ulina tietoliikenteen häirinnästä ja haastemiehen kolinasta
<czr_> newseissä trolleja? never.
<Echramath> Mutta joo ei enää viitsi tehdä mitään vanha PC -nat-pöntöksi-juttuja kun kaupasta saa markan laitteen joka vie paljon vähemmän sähköä
<Echramath> czr_: No kyllä ne pahimmat taisivat asiaansa uskoa, mutta se on toinen tarina
<czr_> noi markan laitteet on kyl ihan sen arvoisiakin valitettavasti
<czr_> pari markkaa joutuu laittamaan et saa sellaisen mitä ei ihan random-jutuilla konffaa sun puolesta ihmiset netin yli
<czr_> tai no, onhan toi etäkonffaaminen tavallaan ilmainen palvelu mut silti...
<czr_> (käyny noita ihan tarpeeksi läpi ja joskus niissä vaan on niin idioottimaisia ratkaisuja ettei tiedä itkeäkö vai nauraa)
<czr_> pahimmat on edelleen sitä tasoa et jos cookiessa on tyyliin "isadmin=1" niin sit se antaa konffata asetukset. riippumatta et kirjautuko/laittoiko salasanaa vai ei. toisaalta se on myös hyvä jos joskus unohtaa sen passun
<Echramath> No ehkä olisi hyvä lähtökohta ettei se hallintapaneeli vastaisi siihen wan-interfaceen ollenkaan
<czr_> oishan se. mut mistä sen tietää minkälaisen kuormituksen alaisuudessa se web-softa ei enää toimikaan oikein
<czr_> conntrackiltä loppuu muisti -> userspaceen OOM -> jännää
<Echramath> Kuulostaa nyt juuri joltain mistä pitäisi saada artikkeli Skrolliin
<czr_> mitä se auttais?
<Echramath> Jännittävä aihe!
<czr_> vaikka kuinka monelle ihmiselle sanois et kuluttajalaitteet on kakkaa niin ne silti ostaa niitä edelleen
<Echramath> Auttaminen on tietysti ehkä liikaa vaadittu
<czr_> en mä tiedä miten se auttaminen tapahtuis
<czr_> "älkää tehkö tyhmästi" tai "opetelkaa tietotekniikkaa edes vähän" .. mut ei
<czr_> ihan tarpeeksi tulee raivokohtauksia siitä kun saa selittää mikä DHCP on puhelimen yli asiakkaille joskus
<czr_> "niin mut internet!11" .. niin.
<czr_> tai siis en mä asiakkaille raivoa koskaan. puheluiden jälkeen vaan lähinnä käperryn itseeni ja itken äänettömästi
<czr_> jos asialle oikeasti haluais tehdä jotain niin voitais aloittaa operaattoreista
<czr_> mut ei niitä kiinnosta mikään muu kuin miten saada asiakkaat soittamaan harvemmin tukipuheluita
<czr_> joka taas ohjaa oikeastaan laitteisiin mitkä oletusarvoisesti on hyvin tyhmiä
<czr_> tai asetukset on sellaiset et "kaikki toimii". kunnes ei toimi.
<czr_> upnp? joo.. laiteatan vaan päälle
<czr_> anteeksi mun rageaminen. oikeasti teen jotain ihan kivaakin nyt :-)
<czr_> tai no, se on vielä kivaa koska mikään ei ole vielä hajonnut ja odotukset ovat ylittyneet
<Echramath> Aina pelottaa että autoremovessa on bugi ja se vie ajossa olevan kernelin
<LucaB> :=)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-29
<rhkfin_> Ehkä erittäin mielenkiintoinen ja ärsyttävä bugi Libreofficessa: http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/40686/calc-sort-messing-up-formulas/ - sorttaa kaavasolut kaavan mukaan, ei kaavan lopputuloksen mukaan.
<rhkfin_> Eiku en ole edes ihan varma mitä tuo tekee. Jotenkin sotkee referenssit kuitenkin.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-30
<Mirv> turhaannuin USB-tikun kirjoittamisen ongelmiin Ubuntu-versioiden välillä (esim. 14.04:n kirjoittaminen 14.10:stä) ja lisäsin dd-ohjeen http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu_USB-tikulle -sivulle
<Mirv> sehän on hyvin näppärä ja nopea tapa kaikilta muilta puolin paitsi että sillä voi näppärästi jyrätä myös koneen oman kovalevyn
<tale> Jaa, se on tunnettu vika ettei käynnistyslevyn luonti osaa luoda eri Ubuntuversion boottaavaa usb-tikkua. Ilmankos mulla se ei ole toiminut.
<tale> Mutta eikös myös cp:llä voi kopioida sen otoksen tikulle, onhan Ubuntun imaget myös hybridejä kuten Debianissa? Debianin asennusohjeen mukaan tekemällä olen saanut toimivia usb-tikkuja.
<Mirv> tale: cp ei taida tehdä sitä buuttaavuus-osaa hommasta? dd varmistaa että kaikki UEFI-jne-kummallisuudetkin on mukana
<Mirv> ei sinänsä että ihan ymmärtäisin tuota kokonaan
<tale> Mirv: Kyl se toimii. "cp debian.iso /dev/sdX"
<tale> https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/ch04s03.html.en
<tale> Sitä en tiedä toimiiko UEFI, en muista miten tekin tikun sen yhden kerran kuin UEFI-laitteeseen asensin.
<Mikaela> toimii, pitää vain muistaa suorittaa "sync" lopuksi, mutta se taitaa koskea dd:täkin
<Mikaela> itse teen sen "pv iso|dd of=/dev/sdX;sync" niin tulee prosessipalkki
<Mirv> tale: aa niin, mutta onko tuolla sitten mitään väliä käyttääkö dd:tä vai cp:tä?
<Mirv> luulin että cp:llä vaan mountatun .iso:n kopiointi tms
<tale> Mirv: Olettaisin lopputulos on ihan sama oli cp tai dd.
<Mirv> joo varmastikin
<Mirv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1325801 on se bugi
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Utopic) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged]
<Mirv> signal/noise-ratio aika alhainen, mutta liittyy päivittyneeseen isolinuxiin
<Mirv> on myös release noteseissa https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes#Boot.2C_installation_and_post-install
<shadowbird> moi! en oo löytäny infoo miten huawei e367 nettitikun sais toimiiubuntulle. osaisko joku neuvoo?
<Echramath> Ei siis toimi?
<shadowbird> jeps. oon kyllä uus linux käyttäjä, ni voi olla etten vaa tajuu miten se tunnistetaan tai jotai.. mut muistan et edellinen nettitikku (en muista mallia) toimi hyvin ilman mitään toimenpiteitä
<shadowbird> musta tuntuu et tää ei kait tunn
<shadowbird> ista sitä
<Echramath> Kyllä tosta aika paljon juttua näyttäisi google löytävän mutta ei tosiaan välttämättä ohjetta vaan jotain kaksi vuotta vanhaa "nämä paketit asentamalla lähti toimimaan"
<shadowbird> jeps.. katoin et noita paketteja mitä suositeltiin, ni löytyy täältä jo valmiiks
<ninnnu> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=40532.0
<shadowbird> kiitos linkistä.. tossa vikassa viestissä on ohjeita muokkaa tiedostoa gedit /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:1446 mutta mun usb_modeswitch.d kansio on tyhjä! tarkottaaks että multa sittenki puuttuis jotain paketteja tai että tarttis tehä jotain toimenpiteitä?
<ninnnu> sä voit lisätä sen tiedoston sinne. Sisällöt kuitenkin on jo annettu
<shadowbird_> kiitos! sain tikun toimimaan!
<shadowbird> ilmeni uus ongelma.. mulla on nvidian näyttis läppärissä joka on hajalla.. 2D grafiikat kaatuu silloin tällöin windowssilla, mut nyt ku asensin ubuntun, ni kaatuu iha kokoajan.. windowsilla se oli harvinaista, mut tässä ubuntulla sietämätöntä..
<shadowbird> saan uuden koneen vasta 2-3kk päästä, ni ois hyvä saada jotenki toimii, jos siihen ois jotai laastai fixejä
<shadowbird> *laastari
<shadowbird> voiko johtua opengl ja directx eroista että tollee reagoi voimakkaammin linuxiin ku windowssiin?
<shadowbird> en kyll ymmärrä noista grafiikoista paljookaan.. mut tuntuu et 2d gafiikat saa kaatumaan, niinku youtube ja jotku flash jutut, videot yms.
<mjr> kyllähän ne ajurierot voi vaikuttaa siihen paljonko kaatuilee
<mjr> voit kokeilla ehkä käyttää vapaata ajuria jos käytät nyt poroajuria ja katsoa onko mitään muutosta, tai päinvastoin
<shadowbird> joo, pitää koittaa
<mjr> tai ehkä jopa vesa-ajuria (kiihdyttämätön 2d)
<shadowbird> okei, mist saan lisää tietoo noist "vesa" ajureist. en oo kuullu termii
<shadowbird> np, löyty
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/ImageMagick
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-24
<ramukkka> morjesta
<Maakuth> moro
<ramukkka> onkohan MadCatz R.A.T. 7:lle tulossa ollenkaan virallista supporttia? hemmetinmoinen säätö että saa siinä napit toimimaan ja scrollin painaminen ei toimi ollenkaan
<ramukkka> ja GeForce GTX 750 Ti:n käyttäminenkään ei onnistu ilman ylimäärästä säätöö ellei sit 800x600px laajakuvaan venytetty ruutu kelpaa
<StockAntenna> tuommoinen borg-teknologiaa muistuttava pelihiiri näemmä
<Thaurwylth> Onko tämä nyt taas se klassinen eri nvidia-xxx pakettien käyttöjudanssi? Siis toinen asia.
<Max^> eikö tuollaisen romukasaa muistuttavan hiiren käyttö ole aika epämukavaa
<Tomin> en kyllä tiiä että olis millekään pelihiirelle virallista tukea ainakaan laitevalmistajalta. Mutta tämmöisestä kuulin joku aika sitten: https://github.com/libratbag/libratbag
<Tomin> (oon varmaan auttamattomasti myöhässä, mutta sanoinpa vaan)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-25
<elias_a> Onko tietoa Telegram-sovelluksesta, joka osaisi myös secret chatin?
<Maakuth> ei niiden krypto ilmeisesti ole oikein kohdallaan
<Maakuth> tai siis suhtautuvat sellaisella asenteella, että siitä ei tyypillisesti hyvää seuraa. itse keksityt epätavalliset tavat käyttää kryptoprimitiivejä ja ylimielinen suhtautuminen kritiikkiin
<Maakuth> ja sitten se, että ei ole defaulttina päällä
<Maakuth> ja olikohan vielä että group chatteihin ei ole edes mahdollista kytkeä päälle
<Maakuth> signal vaikuttaa paremmalta
<elias_a> Onko siitä myös kännysovelluksia esim. Androidille?
<tathhu> Mobiiliappi osaa secret chatin
<tathhu> Androidilla ainakin, desktopversio taas ei :l
<elias_a> No voihan...
<Maakuth> ei signalia voi kai käyttää ilman kryptoa?
<Mirv> telegram on ihan jees vaihtoehto jos haluaa kelle tahansa ehdottaa Whatsappille parempaa korviketta. usein mitä turvallisempi sen hankalampi käyttää ja sen vähemmän massapotentiaalia
<Mirv> Whatsapp erikseen sulkee käyttäjiä ulos, Telegramille on avoimet clientit joten sitä voi sentään käyttää, plus että se on kaikin puolin yhtä helppo kuin Whatsapp. bonuksena secret chatit ovat ihan säädyllisen salattuja, mutta mielestäni oleellisin juttu on se että se on vaihtoehto Whatsappille.
<Mirv> Telegramilla on kuitenkin yli 100 miljoonaa käyttäjää joten se on ihan skaalautuva ja potentiaalia on.
<Mirv> Maakuth: varsinaisesti sentään kyse ei ole "hei keksin itse", vaan enempi se oli "hei laitetaan kaikkea turhaa päälle hämäämään mutta oikeasti kyseessä on xyz"
<Mirv> Telegram on ihan riittävä secret chatilla aika moneen käyttöön, etenkin jos ajattelee että ihmiset käyttää Whatsappiakin
<Maakuth> okei joo, no hyvä
<Maakuth> en ole tarkemmin tutkinut. whatsappiahan sitä itsekin paljolti tulee käytettyä, kun se on niin laajasti tavoittava
<Mirv> ei oo laitteita jossa whatsappia saisi käyttää... voisi kyllä, clientitkin on, whatsapp vaan kieltää
<Maakuth> aivan
<Thaurwylth> Pystyykö sitä käyttämään myös kielletyillä tavoilla?
<Thaurwylth> Lähinnä Bluestacks tulee mieleen.
<tathhu> Reverse-engineeraa vähä
<tathhu> Sit napsuu bannia
<Thaurwylth> Niin siis näinkö käy, juuh elikkäs toinen vaihtoehto ei käy? Siis ihan oikeasti kyselen. Nimittäin on paljonkin semmoisia juttuja, mitä ei jollakin digitaalisella järjestelmällä saisi tehdä, mutta kumminkin pystyy tekemään, ja sitten toisinaan sitä ei edes kauhean tosissaan valvota.
<puhuri> eikös watsappi juuri tunnista jostain pienistä eroista epäviralliset asiakasohjelmat ja kun on päättänyt että toisen osapuolen softia ei saa käyttää niin bannataan
<puhuri> maksetaanko se sovelluksen ostolla vai mikä siinä on se rahastusmalli? (en ole itse käyttänyt)
<Maakuth> in-app purchasella, mutta ei siitä kyllä juuri kukaan maksa
<Thaurwylth> Isojen sovellusten mobiilimaailma on kyllä bisnesmallin puolesta jotakin semmoista settiä, että sitä ei vähäisempi mies ihan heti järjellä käsitäkään.
<tathhu> puhuri, jotain tällästä t Jolla
<Thaurwylth> Facebookin alias Vaihekirjan ostamat näennäisesti ilmaiset sovellukset perustuvat vissiin jotenkin siihen, että omistaja käyttää niitä ihav vitum moiseed datal louhintaan. Sitten sitä hyödynnetään emosovelluksessa, missä onkin jo jonkinlainen bisnesmalli paikallaan.
<Thaurwylth> Mutta tosiaan tuo ei vielä oikein vastannut siihen, onko Bluestacks kieltolistalla. Nimittäin Bluestaks taitaa olla jollakin mystisellä tavalla ihan luvallinen Android-kampe. Sen takana on monen ison yhtiön säätiö, joukossa virallisia Android-toimijoita.
<Thaurwylth> Toisaalta tiedetään myös, että joidenkin asioiden saaminen toimimaan siinä on ihan kauhean tuskan takana, mikä tuntuu puolestaan epäilyttävältä, jos ne oikeasti haluaisivat tukea sitä. Hnmm.
<tathhu> Siis eikai sillä mitään väliä ole millä Android-koneella sitä ajaa kunhan käyttää sitä virallista clienttiä
<Thaurwylth> Aaaa, OK.
<Thaurwylth> Tosin joillakin firmoilla on vissiin puolestaan tarkoituksena vakaasti estää ihmisiä käyttämästä softaa muuten kuin puhelimella. En osaa sanoa, miten se estetään.
<Thaurwylth> Omasta kokemuksesta tiijän, että Instagramin osalta ovat onnistuneet puoliksi.
<Max^> eikös toi yks bannattu ku se levitti sitä ohjelmaansa
<Max^> voi varmaan tehdä mut ei antaa muille
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-26
<Thaurwylth> Aaaa niin, otetaans vielä kerran. On vissiin tapoja saada GRUB ja EFI toimimaan keskenään?
<elias_a> Onkos kuulolla ketään Thinkpad X201 -käyttäjää?
<anacron> mul olis x220 :-D
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-29
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Moodle
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/QGIS
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-29
<Echramath> Kukas niitä kirjoja huutelikaan? https://www.humblebundle.com/books/unix-book-bundle
<hahlo> ostin jo, kun halvalla sain :)
<pesasa> Samoin.
<IhqTzup> hmm Chrome vie rapiat 6 gigaa keskusmuistia...
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-02
<Sm1thY> Kysytään taas, mietin että pitäiskö porukoiden läppäriin asentaa Ubuntu Win 7n tilalle..Lueskelin ainakin että ongelmia voi tulla langattoman netin kanssa.. Eli tarkoitan ajureita
<Sm1thY> Tarkkaa mallia en nyt muista
<Laodikea> Asentaa Ubuntun windows 7:n rinnalle, niin voi jatkaa sitten windows 7:n käyttöä sen aikaa, kun ratkoo mahdollisia käyttöjärjestelmän asennuksen jälkeisiä ongelmia.
<mjr> livejärjestelmän kokeilullakin voi tsekata tuollaiset kuten wifi
<Laodikea> totta
<Sm1thY> Tottapa tuo.. Daa ei tullut ees mieleen :D
<Laodikea> kannatti siis kysyä
<Sm1thY> Juuh :I
<Sm1thY> Täytyypi tehdä live-levy sitten
<puhuri> Taannoin kyselin miten HP:n 17-y006no (X8M60EA) toimii ubuntulla. Vastaus, ihan hyvin kunhan pääsi biosiin (esc+f10) ja buuttivalinnan (esc+f11) josta piti valita usb-recovery
<puhuri> asennuksen jälkeen piti lisätä modproben blacklist acer_wmi niin lähti langaton toimimaan
<puhuri> (sitä ennen tietty winkkarin partitio sen omalla työkalulla pienemmäksi)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-03
<br1s> halojaa. nyt on pari tuntia tullu kalluiltua containereiden kanssa ja päätin tulla kysymään jeesiä. miten ihmeessä ajan hosti koneen binäärejä tuossa lxc containerissa? laitanko lxc:n conffiin hostikoneen binäärihakemiston mounttiin vai miten homma hoituu?
<puhuri> en tiedä mikä on "virallinen" mutta tuo toimii. Toki kannattaa laittaa read only.
<ninnnu> meni jo
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-27
<Hejkki> äh väärälle kanavalle kirjottelin
<Hejkki> tänne siis uusiksi
<Hejkki> eli ajoin vahingossa dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 joka siis tyhjäs multa mbr ja osiotaulun
<Hejkki> piti 512 tilalla olla 446 eli iso moka
<Hejkki> 446 ois tyhjänny vaan mbr:n ja kaikki muu olis toiminu edelleen
<Hejkki> elikkäs.... nyt ajossa olevan ubuntun osiotaulu meni, millä saan ne takas? =D
<ninnnu> Periaatteessa pitäs riittää että teet vain jollain osiointisoftalla samanlaisen taulun ku mitä siellä oli alunperin
<ninnnu> jos muistat tavulleen osioiden koot ja tyypit
<Hejkki> en tod muista, oli useampi osio
<ninnnu> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk väittää kans osaavansa
<Hejkki> ok kiitti, koitan :D
<Hejkki> ainaki löys jotaki, katotaan menetinkö kaiken ku buuttaan kohta :D
<thaurwylth> Pahaenteinen meininki...
<Hejkki> jepa
<elias_a> Kas - sopiva aihe, josta pääsee jatkamaan...
<thaurwylth> Taustalle vielä soimaan ennen buuttia se Ennio Morriconen uliuliuuuuuu waaa waaa waaaaaaaa.
<elias_a> Hommasin isomman SSD:n ja nyt tarttis keksiä että miten tuon useamman osion levyn kloonaisin uudelle levylle.
<elias_a> Käytössä on kiinanpojan tekemä USB-telakka, jonka pitäisi osata kloonaaminen mutta kun en tajua miten sen pitäisi toimia niin kaipaan neuvoja miten homma tehdään Ubuntulla.
<Hejkki> eiks toi mee ihan dd ja gpartedilla resizaa? Villi veikkaus
<thaurwylth> Windowsin puolella oli semmoinen työkalu, millä tuo toimi aika hyvin, ja siinä piti nimen omaan vielä olla enemmän tilaa kohdelevyillä kuin alkuperäisellä. Mutta siellähän ei tietenkään pysty mitään ext[N]-osioita lukemaan.
<elias_a> Olen nyt bootannut live-tikulla ja tästä pitäisi päästä eteenpäin.
<Hejkki> noh, buuttaan ja katon toimiiko tämä :DDD
<elias_a> Hejkki: Onnea matkaan! :)
<thaurwylth> Hals und Beinbruch!
<elias_a> Mulla on siis useampia osioita, 1xNTFS ja Ubuntu on kahdella ext4-osiolla, lisäksi sitten tietty swap.
<elias_a> Mitenkäs se gparted hanskaa tilanteen jos tekee dd:llä - suurennellaanko silloin vain "laitimmaista" osiota kun uusi levy on tietysti isompi kuin vanha?
<elias_a> Tämä kai on se menetelmä: https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<Hejkki> jes, kuten arvelinkin, ei buuttaa kun ei ole mbr enaa tassa, mut nyt olen tikulla buutannut ja kaikki tiedostot tallessa osioilla nayttaa olevan :D
<Hejkki> jes kiitti
<Hejkki> ainot vaan, etta gparted valittaa jostaki osiosta joka on levyn ulkopuolella.... :o
<Hejkki> ja asennustyokalu ei nae sda levyn osioita
<thaurwylth> Sitten on kyllä hankala, jos sinne ei saa uusiksi rakennettua buuttiosiota.
<elias_a> Haa - löysin ratkaisun omaan ongelmaani - gparted osaa kopioida ja pasteta kokonaisia osioita.
<thaurwylth> Jei!
<elias_a> KAtsotaanpa saisiko moisella menetelmällä tehtyä. Tajusin, että mullahan on läppäriin vielä CD-aseman tilalle menevä kelkkakin, johon toisen levyn saa kiinni, joten pitäisi mennä vauhdikkaasti...
<thaurwylth> Eikös muuten periaatteessa ihan alkuperäisestä Unix-maailmasta periytyvä peruskomento cp sisällä jonkin kahvan, jolla saa periaatteessa kaiken kaman siirtymään? Siinä tapauksessa pitää tietysti olla ensin sinne kohdelevylle valmiiksi tehtynä jo tietojärjestelmä.
<Hejkki> thaurwylth: siis olen muutenki asentamassa uusiksi ubuntua
<Hejkki> elias_a: jaa, ei mun gparted. Mika versio suola on :D
<thaurwylth> Juu, mutta niin tai näin, niin eikös se ole aika hankala juttu, jos /dev/sda-levylle ei pääse uusiksi rakentamaan systeemejä? Oletin, että tuo, että asennustyökalu ei näe osioita, tarkoittaa myös sitä, että sinne ei pysty mitään uuttakaan värkkäämään.
<thaurwylth> Uutta asennusta luotaessa siis olettaisin, että GRUB haluaa mennä ensinsijaisesti sinne asumaan.
<elias_a> Hejkki: Kyllä toi nyt aika pitkään on jo vissiin osannut tuon tempun tuo gparted.
<elias_a> Hejkki: Valitaan hiiren kakkosnäppäimellä "kopioi" ja vastaavasti "liitä" sen toisen levyn kohdalla.
<ansa> Hejkki, oon joskus onnistunut tekemään vastaavan tempun että livesysteemissä oli partitiotaulut nollattu, ja onnistunut jotenkin kaivamaan ne niin että seuraava bootti vielä onnistui. Oon vaan autuaasti unohtanut että mistä ne kaivoin - oliko kernelissä jossain tallessa vai miten..
<thaurwylth> Tuostapa tulikin mieleen: miten nopeasti GRUB muuten kehittyy? Mie olen niin kelkasta pudonnut mies, että muistan, että GRUB kakkonen tuli jossakin vaiheessa. Mutta onko nykyään 2.jotain, missä jotain juoksee jotakin tiettyä vauhtia järjestelmän kehittyessä?
<Hejkki> elias_a: jaa ei mulloo tuollaista kopioi liita gpartedissa
<ansa> gpart:lla ehkä, mikä on siis eri softa kuin gparted - mutta en oo kyllä varma
<Hejkki> jaa on tassa gparted ohjelmassa myos tuo kopioi, nyt kun korjasin osiotaulua hieman
<Hejkki> eli vialliselle levylle ei ilmeisesti anna kopioi-mahdollisuutta tms
<Hejkki> ihan fdisk ohjelmalla poistin ylimaaraisen osion :D ja sit gparted uusiks kayntiin
<Hejkki> ja nyt asennuskin loytaa osiot!
<elias_a> Hienoa! Taisi tulla sopivaan kohtaan tuo mun havainto... :P
<Hejkki> :(
<Hejkki> :) tarkoitin
<Hejkki> vaara nappisleiska
<elias_a> Ai niin... enhän minä vissiin näin "kloonatessa" saa mennä muuttelemaan noiden osioiden kokoa?
<elias_a> Mistä se kloonattu grub tietäisi mistä etsiä juuriosiota jos olen mennyt muuttamaan osioiden kokoa?
<elias_a> Vai mitä raati sanoo?
<thaurwylth> Mitenköhän tuo nykyään menee? Ainakin periaatteessa jos haluat, että se toimii suoraan ekalla käynnistyksellä, niin / pitää löytyä ja jos sitä on osioitu uudestaan, niin se ei välttämättä löydy, niinhän?
<Hejkki> mutta veikkaan että gpartedilla osio kerralla kopsimalla ei buuttaa uudelta levyltä
<thaurwylth> GRUBin voi kyllä eheyttää uusiksi, jos se ei lähde pelaamaan, mutta siinähän menee koko kloonauksen idea pieleen, jos se ei toimi heti paukusta ekalla kerralla.
<Hejkki> ensinnäkin puuttuu mbr ja toiseksikin se voi olla eri UUID niillä osioilla??
<elias_a> thaurwylth: Olennaista lienee että miksi se ei löydy.
<Hejkki> joo
<Hejkki> grub tottakai voi uusiks asentaa, mut jos suora ahaluaa, niin ei mene noin, mutta väsäämällä toki
<elias_a> Äh. Mitäs mä sitten tekisin...
<elias_a> Pistän raa'asti dd:llä ja sen jälkeen sitten säätelen osioita gpartedilla?
<Hejkki> eiku tee vaan noin. Muutenki juriosion koon muuttaminen aiheuttaa grubin uudelleenasennuksen. Ei se niin vaiheaa.
<Hejkki> noh, kokeilemalla oppii =D Mibuuttaan nyt asennettuun ubuntuun =D
<Hejkki> on muuten nopsaa tää ssd:lle asennus
<thaurwylth> No mites semmoinen, että jättää ensin osioimatta sen tyhjän tilan, ottaa ekan neitseellisen buutin, sen toimittua sitten säätää tyhjän tilan jonnekin vaikka /homen jatkoksi.
<elias_a> Tolla on wintööttikin... mites se grubin asentaminen uusiksi tehdäänkään?
<elias_a> thaurwylth: Pitänee tehdä noin.
<Hejkki> siis ssd levy /homeen?
<Hejkki> menee koko ssd:n nopeus hukaan jos on pelkässä homessa
<Hejkki> jos hdd on /
<thaurwylth> Eiku SSD levy kaikkeen ylipäätään, mutta siellä on tyhjää tilaa.
<Hejkki> aha joo
<thaurwylth> Alkuperäinen levy on jokoa S ja uusi SSD-levy on kokoa S+lisää.
<elias_a> Juuri noin. Tyhjää tilaa on siksi että se uusi SSD-levy on luonnollisesti isompi kuin vanha rikkoutumassa oleva.
<elias_a> Näin. :)
<Hejkki> niin joo käsitin että vanha oli hdd
<thaurwylth> Ja levyosiot eivät tietenkään voi olla samat, jos ne sisältävät ylimääräistä tilaa.
<elias_a> Koitanpa piruuttaan mitä toi sanoo jos koitan bootata siltä. :)
<thaurwylth> GRUBin saa käsittääkseni asentumaan uudestaan vaikka Live-CD-buutin livetilasta. Tämä on itse asiassa tärkeä jippo - tai oli ennen sinä aikana, kun minä mitään tiesin - luotaessa tupla-buuttia järjestelmään. Nimittäin Windows tykkää väkisin luoda itselleen MBR-osion tai miksi sitä nykyään sanotaankaan, ja GRUB pitää myöhemmin saada sinne päälle. GRUB osaa kyllä sitten luoda kakkosbuutin Windowsille.
<Hejkki> juu
<thaurwylth> Mutta niin, kuulinko joitakin huhuja, että nykyisissä levyissä ei ole pakko olla Master Boot Recordia siinä mielessä, kuin mitä se ennen oli? Totta kai joitakin asioita edelleen tapahtuu buutissa.
<elias_a> Eipä se tuolta käynnistynyt.
<elias_a> Mitäs raati ehdottaa seuraavaksi? Teenkö dd:llä kloonin, testaan boottaako se ja sen jälkeen käpistelen sen osioita?
<thaurwylth> Kaipa sitä voi kokeilla, miksipä ei? Tosin hei, niistä siun vanhan levyn aikaisemmista CTL-tuloksista --
<elias_a> thaurwylth: Kerropa!
<thaurwylth> Oliko näin, että siellä havaittiin kohtuullinen määrä erroreja lohkoille kirjoitettaessa? Eikös tuo vaikuta siihen, että kun levyä kloonataan, niin on selkeä vaara, että jotakin väärää dataa siirtyy myös matkassa?
<elias_a> thaurwylth: Kaipa sellainenkin vaara on.
<thaurwylth> Mjoo, buuttiin sen ei pitäisi kuitenkaan vaikuttaa.
<elias_a> Yksi vaihtoehto voisi tietysti olla kopsata MBR ja tuo wintöötti-partitio ja asentaa ubuntu uusiksi.
<elias_a> Olisi vain helpompaa kun ei tarttis heti viritellä kaikkea taas uusiksi.
<thaurwylth> Ja kyllä kai cp tai dd tai mikä tahansa työkalu ilmoittaa - ainakin verbose-muodossa - jos se ei saa luettua ja kirjoitettua jotakin pätkää oikein.
<elias_a> Kaikenlaista pientä kun on tullut viriteltyä...
<thaurwylth> No, ei muuta kuin matalan tason kopsaus dd tai cp kautta käyntiin ja testaat, miten käy!
<thaurwylth> Tietty jos haluat siirtää Windowsin ja Ubuntun matskut erikseen - tämä tietysti tarkoittaa pientä säätämistä, mutta ei niin pahaa, kuin kaikista kovimman hakkerin vaihtoehdot - niin Windowsin puolella tuohon on ihan käteviä valmiita työkaluja, joista osa on ilmaisia, ja jotka muistaakseni ajoivat täysin asiansa jo vuoden 2010 tienoilla.
<elias_a> Mikäs se dd:n verbose-vipu olikaan?
<elias_a> Hei täähän on makee juttu: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-dd-command-show-progress-while-coping/
<thaurwylth> Ooooh, itse asiassa en edes muistanut, että dd ei ole luonnostaan verbose, koska moinen tilanne ei varmaan koskaan ole tullut vastaan.
<thaurwylth> Mutta hyvä tietää tosiaan, siksi ooh.
<elias_a> Kun nyt vaan keksisi mistä ubuntun paketista tuo pv löytyy...
<elias_a> Äh - en löydä moista live-tikulta ajaessa. Mennäänpä ilman mittareita...
<elias_a> Jännän äärellä ollaan... :P
<elias_a> Jaa... olishan dd:ssä ollut tällainenkin vipu: status=progress
<elias_a> Oliskohan kannattanut puhallella paineilmalla pölyt pois läppäristä _ennen_ kuin alkaa kopioimaan koko levyn sisältöä... :/
<elias_a> Lämmöt nousee aika lailla ilman cpufreq:a
<Hejkki> mjaa, mikähän tässä nyt on... asensin ubuntu 16.04.3 ja tässäkään ei toimi grafiikka kunnolla vie cpu 100%
<Hejkki> kokeilin siis vaihtaa 16.04.1 -> 17.10 ja hidastu sikana
<Hejkki> 16.04.1 toimi ok
<elias_a> Hejkki: Mikäs näyttispiiri?
<Hejkki> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7420G]
<thaurwylth> Menen saunaan ==>
<Hejkki> pistin ku asensin 17.10 jo foorumilleki viestiä ja sanoivat että laita takas LTS :D
<Hejkki> ei auttanu heti ainakaan
<thaurwylth> No entäs sitä edeltävä LTS, jos vielä löydät täydet paketit jostakin? Höhöö. Ja nyt menen.
<Hejkki> :D
<Hejkki> kun siis LTS 16.04.1 toimi ok, sitä ei varmaan saa mistään enää?
<Hejkki> paitti eiks sen pitäis pääsääntösesti olla sama ku 16.04.3
<elias_a> Hejkki: Eiks tossa ollut jotain sellaista että piti olla poroajuri? Vai muistanko väärin?
<Hejkki> en muista
<Hejkki> oi olla että joskus asensin 16.04.1:seen
<Hejkki> +v
<elias_a> Koitas kattoa että mitä tapahtuu jos annat sen asentaa poroajurin.
<Hejkki> miten? =)
<Hejkki> ei ainakaan tuolta ku menee drivers, niin löydä näyttikslle mitään
<elias_a> Se löytyy asetusten alta... mikähän se nyt oli..
<elias_a> tuo se on - ei tuolle sitten ole.
<elias_a> Mun pupuntu vaan ei puhu lontoota :D
<Hejkki> joku amd cpu firmware tuola on
<Hejkki> mutta sekään ei tuntunut auttavan
<elias_a> Oikea paikka.
<Hejkki> ei munkaan pupuntu lontoossa ole käynyt
<elias_a> Mitäs top sanoo?
<elias_a> Mihin se prosuaika menee?
<Hejkki> ootas katon
<Hejkki> (mulla puhuu espanjaa tää ubuntu)
<elias_a> Eipä näytä kovin hyvältä mulla tämä touhu...
<elias_a> dd: virhe luettaessa tiedostoa '/dev/sda': I/O-virhe
<Hejkki> ok yle areena pyörii koko ruudussa nyt, chrome vie 100,3% gnome-shell noin 30% ja xorg paljon myös
<elias_a> No eihän toi mitenkään tavatonta ole. Se sata prosenttia on siis yhden coren tehot.
<Hejkki> joo, mutta nykii niin sikana
<Hejkki> 0,5% käyttämättömänä cpu:sta
<Hejkki> vaihdellen toki
<Hejkki> eli vie kaiken tehon
<elias_a> Koitas päivittää paketit.
<elias_a> Eli ihan normi apt-get update ja upgrade
<elias_a> Muistelen että olen joskus sivukorvalla lukenut (sic!) jotain tuollaista.
<Hejkki> ok
<elias_a> Jahas. Mitäs sitten tekisi kun I/O-virhettä pukkaa edelleen?
<elias_a> Menenkö lenkille, kaulasta roikkumaan tai koitanko kenties fdiskillä / gpartedilla hoivailla noita osioita?
<elias_a> Samassa kohtaa tilttaa.
<Hejkki> hmm..? Ja se on ssd? hdd:llä olisin sanonut että levy rikki, mut ssd:stä en osaa sanoa, voi olla sekin rikki??
<Hejkki> en tii
<elias_a> No onhan se rikki. Senhän takia tässä ollaan levyä vaihtamassa. :P
<elias_a> Nyt vaan tarttis saada raavittua tuolta se, minkä saa.
<elias_a> Taidanpa koittaa clonezillaa...
<elias_a> Ja sucuelin! Heitänpä kuikkaa tuolla winhotuksella. Ei siellä mitään hyödyllistä ole. Sitäpaitsi winhotusta ajetaan vain virtuaalikoneessa ja kokovartalokondomiin pukeutuneena kuitenkin...
<elias_a> Eli tehdäänpä ihan puhdas asennus...
<pesasa> Ja elämä yksinkertaistui.
<Hejkki> niijoo no sielä on jotaki vipuja en nyt muista... man dd
<Hejkki> että se kippaa bad sektorit ja korvaa ne 0:lla
<Hejkki> windows mon mullakin virtuaalissa
<elias_a> Minä teille virtuaalit näytän! :P
<elias_a> Jaa - mites mun nyt kannattaisi tehdä tuon erillisen /home -osion kanssa? Teenkö siitä levykuvan ja korvaan sillä asennuksen jälkeen /home-osion?
<elias_a> Vai olenko tylsä ja kopioin vain tiedostoja?
<elias_a> Tuleeko ongelmia jos pistän vain levykuvasta "vanhan" osion uuteen asennukseen?
<elias_a> (Huomaatteko miten paljon yksi hullu ehtii kysyä?)
<Tomin> Hejkki: 16.04.1:n ja 16.04.3:n ero on kernelissä, voi hyvinkin olla että se 16.04.1 toimii paremmin ja kyllä sen levykuva pitäisi jostain löytyä
<Tomin> (no kernelissä, X:ssä ja Mesassa, mutta kuitenkin. kaikki liittyy jollain tavalla grafiikan toimivuuteen)
<Tomin> ainakin tuolla on: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04.1/
<Tomin> 16.04.1 on tuettu versio. noi .1, .2 ja .3 versiot on päivitettyjä asennuslevyjä, joissa on uudempi rautatuki ja toi .1 tulee 16.04:n alkuperäisellä versiolla Linuxista (eli se kerneli siis ydin) jota tuetaan sen jakeluversion elinikä
<Tomin> versiot ja tukiajat näkee esim. tuolta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<elias_a> Osaakos joku sanoa että toimiikos tuo mun ajatus että asentaisin 16.04.3:n ja asennuksen jälkeen korvaisin asennuksen aikana tekemäni erillisen /home-osion levykuvasta palautetulla vanhalla /home-osiolla?
<Tomin> miksipä ei, muuttuukohan UUID, mutta siitä pääsee korjaamalla osiotaulua
<Tomin> ei osiotaulua kun fstabia, anteeksi
<elias_a> Onko jotain mitä mun pitäisi laittaa ylös ennen kuin käynnistelemään uudelleen=
<elias_a> Ai juu...
<elias_a> Pitänee vähän googletella miten tuo nyt menikään.
<elias_a> Taas liian pitkä aika tuonkin kanssa värkkäämisestä.
<elias_a> Että USB2 on hhhiiiddaaas...
<Tomin> tietysti vähän voi tulla monimutkaisuutta, jos käyttäjän ID tai nimi on eri (ei ole ongelma, jos asennuksessa oli vain yksi käyttäjä), mutta niistä pääsee chown:lla ja mv:llä
<elias_a> Ehkä mä puljaan sitten vain ihan tiedostoilla.
<Tomin> joo se on ja muistitikut vielä hitaampia (tosin tässä kyseessä taitaa olla kiintolevy kuitenkin)
<elias_a> Napsii vain piilotiedostot mukaan niin saa softien konffit kotihakemistoon mukaan.
<elias_a> Tomin: Juu. Ulkoiselle USB-levylle teen tuota levykuvaa.
<elias_a> Ja taidanpa keskeyttää senkin ja törkkiä vain tiedostot talteen...
<thaurwylth> Mie ottaisin vain tavalliset tiedostot talteen ja ne .tiedostot, mitä ihan varmasti tarvitsee. Ts. ne .tiedostot, mitkä sisältävät erityisen tärkeitä itse viriteltyjä ohjelmien säätöjä. Joissakin tapauksissa vaikkapa Firefox, itse en varmaan säästäisi, mutta todella moni säästäisi. Noin esimerkkinä.
<elias_a> thaurwylth: Noissa piilotiedostoissa on sellainen ongelma että en minä ainakaan pidä mitään listaa siitä, mitä kaikkea mulla on asennettuna.
<thaurwylth> Tuo "bad sector ==> kirjoita 0" ei sekään ole täydellisen kaunis ratkaisu sen takia, että nollan kirjoittaminen totta kai rikkoo vähintään yhden tiedoston, sen minkä kohdalle se sattuu. Toki se voi vähentää muita virheitä, totta, totta.
<elias_a> thaurwylth: Sitten kun seuraavan kerran alkaa tehdä jotain harvinaisempaa juttua niin on kiva jos siellä kotihakemistossa on vaikkapa edellisen projektin tiedot.
<thaurwylth> Toisaalta eikö tuossa vaiheessa nimen omaan tiedä, millä sen projektin on tehnyt? Tai vähintäänkin kopiointia suunniteltaessa ls -a ja .tiedostojen nimien tsekkaaminen läpi silmällä verestää muistia. Sitten talteen ne, missä tietää tehneensä jotakin tärkeää. Mie nimen omaan tämän takia otan varmaankin ainoastaan R tiedot talteen, kunhan tässä kohta pääsen siihen vaiheeseen, että rakennan uuden ...
<thaurwylth> ... koneen ja asennan uusia levyjä.
<elias_a> No en minä ainakaan muista kaikista videoeditointi- ja nuotinkirjoitussoftista että minne ne niitä tietoja kirjoittaa.
<elias_a> Tai tiedä...
<elias_a> Helpompi vain kääräistä kaikki pakettiin.
<elias_a> Enkä oikein edes keksi että mitä haittaakaan siitä olisi.
<thaurwylth> Tämä on siis vähemmistö-mielipide, mutta mie olen aika tarkka sen suhteen, mitä otan vanhasta asennuksesta mukaan uuteen asennukseen. Jotkin .konfiguraatiot /homen alla voivat sisältää semmoista tauhkaa, mikä haittaa uuden järjestelmän käyttämistä ja tuottaa semmoisia ongelmia, mitkä muuten olisivat uudessa Ubuntun/kernelin versiossa korjaantuneet.
<elias_a> Niin tuo pointti juu.
<elias_a> Mutta minä asentelen tässä samaa LTS:ää kuin mitä olen käyttänyt tähänkin saakka.
<thaurwylth> No juu, se kyllä.
<elias_a> Sainhan minä tuon kiinanvärkinkin kloonaaman levyn. Tosin toisen koneen levyn, jota ihan testimielessä testasin.
<puhuri> mielestäni noiden asetustietojen kanssa on ongelmia lähinnä jos hyppää useamman version yli - mikä voi käydä LTS:ien kanssa
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-28
<elias_a> Hyvinhän tuo asentaminen meni.
<elias_a> Nyt ihmetyttää kun koitan SMARTilla ajaa pitkää testiä tuolla käytöstä poistettavalle SSD-levylle sen kuntoa arvioidakseni, että mikä on kun pitkä testi kaatuu gsmarcontrolilla ajettuna jatkuvasti.
<StockAntenna> levy paskana melkein jo?
<elias_a> Olisiko jollakulla toisella mahdollisuus koittaa asentaa gsmartcontrol ja koittaa?
<elias_a> StockAntenna: No kun vaikuttaa päinvastoin ettei olisi.
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Lyhyessä testissä ei mitään ongelmaa. Nyt ajan pitkää testiä konsolista.
<elias_a> Vaikuttaisi, että gsmartcontrolissa on bugi.
<elias_a> Tällaista pukkaa: StorageDevice::execute_device_smartctl(): Error while executing smartctl binary
<StockAntenna> juu
<elias_a> Onkos tuollainen tiedossa?
<StockAntenna> kokeilen ajaa ton softan
<StockAntenna> mikä upuntu sulla oli?
<StockAntenna> hah tää ei aja lyhyttä eikä pitkää
<elias_a> Oho. Mulla on 16.04
<elias_a> Voiskos tossa olla kyse siitä, että gsmartcontrolissa on jotain antiikkisia oletuksia siitä, mitä se data voi olla sisällöltään ja homma kaatuisi siihen?
<elias_a> Tämä vähän viittaisi siihen suuntaan:
<elias_a> [app] SmartctlParser::parse_section_info_property(): Unknown property "Form Factor"
<elias_a> <warn>  [app] SmartctlParser::parse_section_data(): Unknown Data subsection encountered.
<elias_a> <warn>  [hz] Warning: exit: Device open failed, or device did not return an IDENTIFY DEVICE structure.
<elias_a> Saman suuntaista on ollut muillakin: https://askubuntu.com/questions/975606/gsmartcontrol-crash-after-downloading-the-update
<StockAntenna> joo
<StockAntenna> huono softa
<elias_a> Sääli. Paras GUI-softa kuitenkin tarkoitukseen.
<tale> elias_a: Tässä ohje miten Ubuntulle tehdään uusioiva asennus, eli kopioidaan /home talteen ja palautetaan se uuteen Ubuntuun. http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_p%C3%A4ivitys
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos, mutta osaan tuon. Kyse oli siitä miten se erillinen /home saadaan kätevimmin uudelle levylle.
<elias_a> Arvatkaapas turjakkeet mitä...
<elias_a> Vaihdoin tuon SSD:n tavallaan turhaan.
<elias_a> Ei siinä mitään vikaa ole. Luin noita SMART-testin arvoja väärin.
<elias_a> Luulin, että isompi arvo on huonompi mutta asia onkin päin vastoin.
<elias_a> No, tulipa vaihdettua isompi SSD ja siivottua konetta muutenkin...
<thaurwylth> Eikös siinä kumminkin ole pakko olla jotakin kummaa, koska mitään helppoja kloonauksia ei saanut toimimaan?
<thaurwylth> Ja eikös ainakin errorien lukumäärä ilmoiteta ihan kappalemääränä?
<Laodikea> Mä ymmärsin niin, että koko ajan oli tiedossa toimiva ja helppo tapa, mutta se olisi ollut tylsä toteuttaa
<elias_a> thaurwylth: Eipä ilmoitetakaan. Se luku on tulos laskentakaavasta.
<elias_a> Laodikea: Mikähän se toimiva ja helppo tapa olisi ollut?
<thaurwylth> No jopas nyt jotakin!
<elias_a> thaurwylth: Hetki.
<Laodikea> Varmaan ymmärsin väärin, kun en ihan joka lainia lukenut
<elias_a> https://media.kingston.com/support/downloads/MKP_306_SMART_attribute.pdf
<elias_a> tuossa on Kinstonin SMARTin kuvaus.
<elias_a> +g
<elias_a> Laodikea: En minä keksinyt oikein yksinkertaisempaa tapaa toteuttaa tuota kuin uusasennus ja /homen palauttaminen.
<elias_a> Kloonata olisi ehkä voinut, mutta kun levyllä oli ensimmäisenä winhotus-osio, joka jouti kuitenkin pois.
<thaurwylth> Kloonaamisessa on lisäksi se ropleema, että erikokoiset levyt ja osiotaulun siirtäminen sellaisenaan eivät oikein käy yksiin.
<elias_a> Sen kun olisi poistanut sieltä alusta niin olisi kuitenkin joutunut käsin värkkäilemään muita osioita eri paikkoihin siltä vapautuneeseen tilaan.
<elias_a> Sekin vielä juu.
<elias_a> Siihen liittyen mulla onkin tässä vielä mielenkiintoinen yöpuhde. Kloonasin yhden navigointitietokoneen systeemilevyn ja pitäisi varmistaa että klooni on boottauskelpoinen...
<thaurwylth> Vai että logaritmi ( vakio / (lukema + 1) ), no nyt on kyllä menoa ja meininkiä kuulkaa!
<elias_a> Mutta tuosta SMARTista vielä...
<elias_a> Jep. Eli Raw Read Error Rate tulee kaavasta Normalized Equation: 10log10[BitsRead/(ReadErrors + 1)]
<elias_a> Ja kun paras arvo on 120 ja huonoin on 38, väärintulkinta on hyvin helppoa.
<elias_a> Eli mulla on nyt sitten käyttökelpoinen ylimääräinen SSD. :P
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-29
<hahlo> elias_a: mitä meinaat tehdä sillä :)
<elias_a> hahlo: Kyllä noille aina käyttöä on. :)
<hahlo> hyvä
<Hejkki> Tomin: ok
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-01
<rocknrollFin> Moi kaikille! Tulin tänne katsomaan, onko täällä aktiivista keskustelua ja keskustelua Ubuntun sukulaisdistroista?
<rocknrollFin> Yksi kannettavistani on 12 vuotta vanha, ja XP-tuen mentyä umpeen asennutin siihen Mintin, mutta vähän turhan raskaalta vaikuttaa. Harkisten Lubuntua
<pesasa> Ei sitten ollut vilkasta keskustelua aamuyöstä kello 4:00-4:05. :-)
<elias_a> Kamalaa...
<Echramath> :D
<hahlo> eikö tää olekkaan 24/7 helpdesk :)
<inz> Tottakai on, mutta pitää olla helpparikysymys
<pesasa> Niin, ei tuossa mitään kysymystä tosiaan ollut, vaikka yksi kysymysmerkki onkin.
<thaurwylth> Mie laitoin asennuslevylle yhtä vanhaa vehjettä varten Xubuntun, en ole vielä siirtynyt varsinaisiin asennushommiin. En laittanut Lubuntua siksi, että jostain syystä en löytänyt niiltä samoja matskuja kuin Xubuntusta. Tuli vain mieleen tuosta, kun Lubuntu mainittiin.
<thaurwylth> Joskus aiemmin olin satunnaisesti ajatellut juuri Lubuntu-kokeilua, mutta näemmä tässä kävi niin, että kun sen aika tuli, niin vaihtuikin heti Xubuntuksi.
<hahlo> mulla nyt kde ajossa, ja jostain syystä ei vie paljon enempää resursseja kuin lxde
<tale_> hahlo: Onko sinulla tehomylly? Minun kokemukseni on KDE vaati paljon enemmän muistia ja tehoja kuin LXDE.
<StockAntenna> ainhan KDE on ollut raskaan maineessa
<pesasa> Ei KDE itse niin valtavan raskas ole. Mutta KDE-väki on mielestäni ollut varsin epäonninen indeksointityökalujensa kanssa. Nepomuk, Baloo, mitä näitä nyt on.
<pesasa> Yksi korvattu toisella ja aina se uusikin lähtee hulluna indeksoimaan levyä vetäen koko koneen jumiin.
<pesasa> Liekö jo saatu toimimaan, mutta jossain kohtaa noi oli aina riesana. Varsinkin heti asennuksen jälkeen, kun mitään ei ollut indeksoituna ja kaikki olisi pitänyt indeksoida.
<ansa> Onkohan tuo ratkennut mulla ssd-levyjen myötä ettei enää varsinaisesti huomaakaan mitään indeksointikalujen ongelmia.
<ansa> Tai sitten oon jossain välissä jonkun vivun kääntänyt pois päältä ja unohtanut sen jälkeen.
<pesasa> Joo. Itsekin tarkistin ja näköjään nykyisessä koneessa en ole laittanut tota ilmeisestikään pois päältä. Ehkä ovat vaan saaneet sen toimimaan.
<ansa> On mulla File Search näköjään pois päältä, eos mikä on oletus.
<pesasa> Jaa. Perunpa puheeni. On näköjään "Tiedostohaun asetukset" kohdasta mullakin ruksi pois tosta "Ota tiedostohaku käyttöön" -rastiruudusta. :-)
<pesasa> Voi olla, että on niin automaatio.
<elias_a> pesasa: locate <3
<elias_a> Yksi niistä asioista joissa konsoli vain on todella paljon kätevämpi.
<StockAntenna> locate on kyllä hieno komento
<StockAntenna> oli kamalaa Solaritsoissa missä ei ollut sitä
<hahlo> joo mä oikein ihmettelin kun katoin toppia, nyt kun koko päivän käynyt niin 200megaa ottaa ramia, käynnistäessä vain 150mb ja noin 0,5% cpusta
<pesasa> Joo, locatea itsekin käytän. Noissa työpöytähauissa on toki ajatuksena, että ne ymmärtävät tiedostojen sisällönkin päälle eikä pelkästään nimen. Mutta itse kyllä pyrin nimeämään tiedostoni kuvaavasti. (Luulen vaan...)
<elias_a> Ai niin totta kai.
<elias_a> On mullakin noita zeitgeisteja ja muita pyörimässä.
<hahlo> sitten mulla tehosteet pois kdesta
